# ... e ci ripensa!



## ferita (17 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo voi perchè il tradito ci ripensa?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Dicembre 2012)

Perché, ci ripensa?
Quando?


----------



## Zod (17 Dicembre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Secondo voi perchè il tradito ci ripensa?


Perché ha preso la decisione sbagliata?

Basterebbe applicare la logica comune : se vado dal medico di cui mi fido, e scopro che mi prescriveva consapevolmente il farmaco sbagliato, per guadagnarci 2 euro, a discapito della mia salute, lo perdono o cambio medico?

Ci vuole una vita per guadagnarsi la fiducia che una persona ripone nel partner, ma una volta persa, é persa per sempre.

S*B


----------



## ferita (17 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perché, ci ripensa?
> Quando?


Ci ripensa nel senso che cambia umore, che passa periodi più sereni ed altri in cui tutto torna a galla.
Insomma non riesce a  trovare un equilibrio...Basta un niente, un riferimento, un pensiero, una frase... e la rabbia esplode di nuovo. Perchè?


----------



## Spider (17 Dicembre 2012)

lo stillicidio del continuo e tormentato ripensamento è tipico e congeniale solo al "tradito" che è rimasto lì dove il tradimento lo ha raggelato; cioè accanto all'altro sventurato di turno, il suo compagno.
in fondo entrambi vittime, entrambi carnefici e cannibali.

Certo difficile pensare che possa essere una pratica quella del "pensare e ripensare" di chi ha lasciato, di chi ha chiuso.

il cornuto allora che ci pensa e ci ripensa è proprio il "cornuto per eccellenza", in fondo il vero cornuto, almeno nell'immaginario comune... tanto che alla fine riesce a far tenerezza e noia anche al rispettivo consorte.

Si pensa e ci si ripensa, perchè nonostante tutto i "...credo e i mi convinco che..."
qualcosa non torna e mai tornerà,
la tua storia, la tua esperienza, la tua vita.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ci ripensa nel senso che cambia umore, che passa periodi più sereni ed altri in cui tutto torna a galla.
> Insomma non riesce a  trovare un equilibrio...Basta un niente, un riferimento, un pensiero, una frase... e la rabbia esplode di nuovo. Perchè?


Perché ha solo nascosto la rabbia.


----------



## devastata (17 Dicembre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Secondo voi perchè il tradito ci ripensa?


Più  che ripensarci ci pensa, sempre, perchè le ingiustizie non si dimenticano, MAI.


----------



## lunaiena (17 Dicembre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Secondo voi perchè il tradito ci ripensa?


A cosa ?


----------



## UltimoSangre (17 Dicembre 2012)

*R: ... e ci ripensa!*



lunapiena ha detto:


> A cosa ?


...


----------



## Spider (17 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A cosa ?


...interessante notare che,
 sia tu che la Divina(2),
 rispondete ancora alla domanda con una domanda,
fintamente ingenua e disincantata...
problemi di coscienza?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché ha solo nascosto la rabbia.


 Altamente probabile


----------



## lunaiena (17 Dicembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...interessante notare che,
> sia tu che la Divina(2),
> rispondete ancora alla domanda con una domanda,
> fintamente ingenua e disincantata...
> problemi di coscienza?



Nessun problema di coscienza ...
se decido di continuare un rapporto non penso più al passato ,altrimenti non 
non ha  senso continuare...
non sono assolutamente una persona problematica ...vado avanti per la strada 
presa senza guardarmi indietro ...
fa paura?..a volte si 
ma voglio continuare a fidarmi con l'unica certezza che nonostante tutto so che per qualsiasi cosa posso fare affidamento su qualcuno...
magari non appoggiandomi ma affiancandomi...
se a te pare poco per me è immensamente grande...

ciao Spider tutto bene?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Dicembre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ci ripensa nel senso che cambia umore, che passa periodi più sereni ed altri in cui tutto torna a galla.
> Insomma non riesce a  trovare un equilibrio...Basta un niente, un riferimento, un pensiero, una frase... e la rabbia esplode di nuovo. Perchè?


Allora intendi: ritornarci sopra col pensiero?
Ma è umano che un'esperienza intensa rimanga latente a lungo nel corpo, nella mente e nell'anima.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Dicembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...interessante notare che,
> sia tu che la Divina(2),
> rispondete ancora alla domanda con una domanda,
> fintamente ingenua e disincantata...
> problemi di coscienza?


Mi chiedevo dove eri finito 
Perché fintamente? 
Perché siamo traditrici?


----------



## ferita (17 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Allora intendi: ritornarci sopra col pensiero?
> Ma è umano che un'esperienza intensa rimanga latente a lungo nel corpo, nella mente e nell'anima.


Non è solo "ritornarci sopra col pensiero" ma è la rabbia che esplode che mi fa pensare...
Riuscirò mai a vivere serenamente?


----------



## Spider (17 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi chiedevo dove eri finito
> Perché fintamente?
> Perché siamo traditrici?


...anche.
l'essere traditori, certamente predispone ad una visione diversa della faccenda.
quello che per l'altro è fondamentale, per uno non è niente.
ci pensa? a cosa?
..ah già, il tradimento.


----------



## Flavia (17 Dicembre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Secondo voi perchè il tradito ci ripensa?


forse, e dico forse
ci ripensa
perchè il perdono è un cammino
lungo e doloroso
e molto spesso
non si approda mai alla meta


----------



## Spider (17 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Nessun problema di coscienza ...
> se decido di continuare un rapporto non penso più al passato ,altrimenti non
> non ha  senso continuare...
> non sono assolutamente una persona problematica ...vado avanti per la strada
> ...


ciao, si, si tutto bene.
ma come fai? dico a essere cosi?
hai imparato tutto razionalmente o c'è qualcosa di istintivo?
veramente grande.


----------



## Zod (17 Dicembre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Non è solo "ritornarci sopra col pensiero" ma è la rabbia che esplode che mi fa pensare...
> Riuscirò mai a vivere serenamente?


Inutile insistere se una cosa non ne vuole sapere di riuscire. 
Ci vuole del talento per perdonare un tradimento. 
Inutile insistere a fare i pittori se non ci si é portati, potrai fare solo quadretti per amici, niente galleria.
Ma saresti riuscita a vivere serenamente se non c'era il tradimento? Magari incolpi l'evento sbagliato ...

S*B


----------



## Duchessa (17 Dicembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> *Inutile insistere se una cosa non ne vuole sapere di riuscire.
> Ci vuole del talento per perdonare un tradimento. *
> Inutile insistere a fare i pittori se non ci si é portati, potrai fare solo quadretti per amici, niente galleria.
> Ma saresti riuscita a vivere serenamente se non c'era il tradimento? Magari incolpi l'evento sbagliato ...
> ...


Fino a quando perdura la rabbia, non avviene il perdono.
Ma sono d'accordo con te, in questo senso: 
non possiamo forzare i tempi del perdono, ma possiamo arrivarci - in ogni caso - se le desideriamo, se lavoriamo sul nostro essere "umani", se comprendiamo che anche l'altro lo è.

Ma c'è un altra cosa.
A volte si perdona, si perde la rabbia, si comprende, e si rimane perchè rimane un tipo di "fratellanza", perchè avvertiamo l'altro vicino a noi. In altri casi invece si realizza che le 2 vite non possono più continuare affiancate.

In ogni caso, se non si passa dal perdono e se non si supera il rancore, si vive male. Sia che si resti vicini, sia che ci si separi.


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Secondo voi perchè il tradito ci ripensa?


Ci ripensa perchè quando accade, è qualcosa che subito va oltre la nostra comprensione.
Rimaniamo raggelati. Fermi. Cristallizzati e la prima domanda è: perchè.
E' come svegliarsi in pieno medioevo, su un pagliericcio del cazzo pieno di piattole ed escrementi di bovini e ovini, su un pavimento di tufo umido e freddo, con vicino altra umanità puzzolente che poco ha di umano.
Quando la sera prima sei andata a dormire, nelle tue lenzuola pulite, docciata, con un bel pigiama morbido e la crema antirughe.

Ci ripensi perchè il tuo universo si è capovolto all'improvviso e non puoi fare altro che vomitare per adeguarti allo stomaco che ha preso il posto del cervello.

Ci ripensi perchè ti senti arrabbiata e poi colpevole. Ci ripensi perchè hai la sensazione di fallimento nelle ossa, e vedi la tua vita, tutto quello che hai investito con il cuore.
Frantumato. Buttato alle ortiche. Calpestato e poi ancora bombizzato.

Ci ripensi perchè tutto diventa appiccicoso, sporco. Qualsiasi gesto appare inquinato, grigiastro come la pelle di Gollum del signore degli anelli.

La persona che sta al fianco non è più _la_ persona ma un _altra _persona.
Contaminata. radioattiva. velenosa.

E ci ripensi perchè si sente il tradimento come un rifiuto di noi.
Della nostra mente e del nostro corpo.

Il nostro uomo ha toccato qualcos'altro, che non eravamo noi. 
ha fatto l'amore con qualcos'altro che non eravamo noi. Ha parlato. Si è rilassato. Ha fatto magari numeri da circo con l'altra, mentre con noi.









Il tradito ci  ripensa perchè questa inutile zavorra qui sopra la  continua a portare addosso in maniera irrazionale modello croce. Una maledetta coperta di linus del cazzo. Che avrà pure i pidocchi prima o poi.

:blank:


----------



## fruitbasket (18 Dicembre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Secondo voi perchè il tradito ci ripensa?


ci ripensa perchè non sa darsi pace ma soprattutto ragione di un gesto totalmente irrazionale.
ovviamente stiamo parlando di traditi che hanno accettato di continuare il loro rapporto con la persona che li ha feriti. Questo perchè si avverte che ci siano delle basi per poter riprendere il discorso "coppia". Tuttavia la ragione si continua a chiedere come sia possibile che la persona che hai di fianco possa aver rischiato di gettare alle ortiche un rapporto, magari la serenità dei figli, una stabilità familiare per un piatto di lenticchie. E allora sovvengono i dubbi: ma quel piatto di lenticchie forse era qualcosa di più...
No, resta solo il fatto che il tradimento è stato un gesto totalmente privo di ragione, istinto puro, e allora una mente razionale non riuscirà mai ad inquadrarlo né a capirlo.


----------



## ferita (18 Dicembre 2012)

*eh già....*

Leggendo le vostre risposte mi sembra tutto tanto chiaro, ma poi all'atto pratico è imprevedibile il mio comportamento.
Passo da momenti di euforia a momenti di tristezza infinita, da giorni sereni a giorni in cui la rabbia prende il sopravvento.
Perchè non riesco a dominare e a controllare me stessa?
Sarebbe tanto facile dimenticare tutto e ricominciare daccapo!
In fondo non è morto nessuno, no...?


----------



## Duchessa (18 Dicembre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Leggendo le vostre risposte mi sembra tutto tanto chiaro, ma poi all'atto pratico è imprevedibile il mio comportamento.
> Passo da momenti di euforia a momenti di tristezza infinita, da giorni sereni a giorni in cui la rabbia prende il sopravvento.
> *Perchè non riesco a dominare e a controllare me stessa?
> Sarebbe tanto facile dimenticare tutto* e ricominciare daccapo!
> In fondo non è morto nessuno, no...?


Ci sono errori che ti bloccano ferma sempre allo stesso punto:
volerti controllare, invece di lasciar uscire le emozioni fino a quando accadrà
voler dimenticare, quando invece il cervello è fatto apposta per ricordare

in pratica non accetti che quello che ti accade accada.
Lascia che succeda, è controproducente opporsi..


----------



## Gian (18 Dicembre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Leggendo le vostre risposte mi sembra tutto tanto chiaro, ma poi all'atto pratico è imprevedibile il mio comportamento.
> Passo da momenti di euforia a momenti di tristezza infinita, da giorni sereni a giorni in cui la rabbia prende il sopravvento.
> Perchè non riesco a dominare e a controllare me stessa?
> Sarebbe tanto facile dimenticare tutto e ricominciare daccapo!
> In fondo non è morto nessuno, no...?


provate insieme a pensare al vostro futuro.
Ci ripensano, anche se non sempre, perché sono persone razionali. 
E' naturale. intanto approvo il tuo post che trovo molto positivo nonostante tutto.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Secondo voi perchè il tradito ci ripensa?



Quello che scriverò è fantasia, una fantasia dettata da nuovi pensieri che devo ancora elaborare, prendili per pensieri di un pazzo, al momento lo sono, anche perchè da come scrivo mi sembro un professore, pazzo.

Forse il dolore che prova il tradito è talmente forte che quello che l'istinto ti propone di fare viene seppellito in un'angolo di cervello, è un'istinto primordiale, brutale, da meteorite caduto dentro te e soffocato dal dolore. Cerchi di razionalizzare quando non puoi razionalizzare, ormai sei in un circuito chiuso dove l'istinto di fare quello che hai dentro non può uscire, allora esce altro, esce la mancanza di fiducia, esce guardare chi ti ha tradito pensando ma questo/a chi cazzo è? che ci fa qua accanto a me? e nel mentre ti affacciano anche quei ricordi dove l'amore, quello tuo, era alla base di un rapporto di vita per la vita stessa, e non solo per la tua, ma per un sacrificio ben accettato dove la tua vita era per un'altro/a.

L'istinto è quello di vendicarsi, e la vendetta sarebbe quella di far sanguinare i due bastardi fino a farli supplicare di pietà, soddisfatto questo istinto si ricomincerebbe la ricerca di un'altra persona con cui stare, soddisfatti di essersi sfogati. 

Sono pazzo evè? 

Forumusti, sono calmo e tranquillo, non cominciate ora pensare che in questo momento sto male, mi scoccerebbe leggere questo, anche perchè sto divinamente.

Il divino.


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Leggendo le vostre risposte mi sembra tutto tanto chiaro, ma poi all'atto pratico è imprevedibile il mio comportamento.
> Passo da momenti di euforia a momenti di tristezza infinita, da giorni sereni a giorni in cui la rabbia prende il sopravvento.
> Perchè non riesco a dominare e a controllare me stessa?
> *Sarebbe tanto facile dimenticare tutto e ricominciare daccapo!*
> In fondo non è morto nessuno, no...?



facile? Non è facile. _Tanto facile_ poi per niente.
Devi lavorare su di te, sull'altro, sulla coppia. Un lavoro che non lascia fuori niente.
Nuovi equilibri, percorsi, modi.
Non è facile Ferita, non abbiamo bottoni da schiacciare ma.
Non siamo animali che vanno ad istinto e basta.
Ragioniamo. Viviamo. E pensiamo.
Ecco. A questo punto diventa "facile".
Diventa facile quando decidiamo di fare il possibile per noi stesse.
Decidere di fare pace con la testa e se ne vale la pena, sotterrare l'ascia di guerra.
Quando partono i picchi non bisogna stare li a crogiolarcisi dentro e dare benzina.
Bisogna andare oltre.
la vita è una.
E decido di rovinarmela come cazzo voglio.
Non certo per il pensiero di qualcosa che è stato.


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quello che scriverò è fantasia, una fantasia dettata da nuovi pensieri che devo ancora elaborare, prendili per pensieri di un pazzo, al momento lo sono, anche perchè da come scrivo mi sembro un professore, pazzo.
> 
> Forse il dolore che prova il tradito è talmente forte che quello che l'istinto ti propone di fare viene seppellito in un'angolo di cervello, è un'istinto primordiale, brutale, da meteorite caduto dentro te e soffocato dal dolore. Cerchi di razionalizzare quando non puoi razionalizzare, ormai sei in un circuito chiuso dove l'istinto di fare quello che hai dentro non può uscire, allora esce altro, esce la mancanza di fiducia, esce guardare chi ti ha tradito pensando ma questo/a chi cazzo è? che ci fa qua accanto a me? e nel mentre ti affacciano anche quei ricordi dove l'amore, quello tuo, era alla base di un rapporto di vita per la vita stessa, e non solo per la tua, ma per un sacrificio ben accettato dove la tua vita era per un'altro/a.
> 
> ...



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


:rotfl::rotfl: ah si! ridi? vieni qua a Palermo e se hai il coraggio mi ridi in faccia.


















































Come se sta questa donna con due tette inesistenti non avesse il coraggio.... mi sa che scende e mi mena pure!


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: ah si! ridi? vieni qua a Palermo e se hai il coraggio mi ridi in faccia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




basta...ti prego...sono caduta dalla sedia...maleducato!

uahuahuahauhauhauhauah





p.s il mio papino ha deciso di trasferirsi in Sicilia. Notizia dell'ultima ora. Quindi caro il mio Ultimo, quando papino adorato deciderà quale casa comprare...(tranquillo. Non a palermo.)
arrivo...

Mi porti a mangiare le stigghiole? flap:festa:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> basta...ti prego...sono caduta dalla sedia...maleducato!
> 
> uahuahuahauhauhauhauah
> 
> ...


Stigghiola? cioè tu mi vieni a trovare e pensi alle stigghiola? ma io ti faccio vedere il pipino!! altro che stigghiola!! ma dice uno va... le stigghiola!! mah!!


----------



## milli (18 Dicembre 2012)

Divino Otelma?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Divino Otelma?


Eventualmente Divino OtelmO, masculu sugnu :inlove: mia aldebaran mia Atlantide........ Chissà quel cretino che fa.


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stigghiola? cioè tu mi vieni a trovare e pensi alle stigghiola? ma io ti faccio vedere il pipino!! altro che stigghiola!! ma dice uno va... le stigghiola!! mah!!



che palle il pipino.
Tutti che vogliono farmelo vedere.
Che barba. Che noia.
Che poi. Niente che non abbia già visto e rivisto e rivisto e ancora rivisto.
Uff.

Stigghiole e basta.

Poi certo. Se ti vedo e mi coglie la passione improvvisa cazzi tuoi.
perchè anche se dici no, non mi interessa.
_Io_ desidero. Quindi _io _voglio. Quindi _io_ prendo.







Vi abbiamo trasmesso la trecentosettantesima puntata dellla soap.
tebe, un egocentrica su tradi


----------



## fightclub (18 Dicembre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Secondo voi perchè il tradito ci ripensa?


ci ripensi perchè fa male e il dolore non va ignorato
però arriva un momento in cui pensare non è più doloroso
in cui pensare ti fa stare bene pensando a come eri e a come sei adesso, 
convito/a della tua scelta qualunque sia 
ne sei fuori


----------



## Circe (18 Dicembre 2012)

a me capita quando.....lui assume degli atteggiamenti del cazzo che già odiavo prima. E mi fa capire che non è cambiato per niente. E che tutti i piagnistei, le espressioni alla barbara d'urso, e i bla bla su quanto gli fa schifo quello che ha fatto......sono un comportamento che assume x convincere me e e se stesso di quanto sta cercando di archiviare il passato.
Quando io starei molto meglio se mi dicesse : "in quel periodo mi piaceva, lo ammetto, ma adesso mi rendo conto che è sbagliato tenere il piede in due scarpe cosi a lungo".
odio i codardi. i vigliacchi.
sei un uomo? esci gli attributi.
non strisciare come un verme dopo.
prenditi la responsabilità di quello che sei.
e fai qualcosa di concreto x cambiare quella parte da dio zeus che ti porti da una vita.
non ti è dovuto tutto.
non ti è dovuto che scopi fuori e poi la moglie ti DEVE perdonare e capire.
Se una moglie lo fa, ha i suoi motivi. MA NON TI E' DOVUTO.
E se vuoi fare l'uccello di bosco, esci le palle e LASCIA LA GABBIA.
questo mi aspetto da un uomo.
il resto sono tutte situazioni di comodo.
*scelte vigliacche.*


----------



## milli (18 Dicembre 2012)

Mah chi lo sa!
Buongiornoooooo....................Divino c'è il sole lì?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> che palle il pipino.
> Tutti che vogliono farmelo vedere.
> Che barba. Che noia.
> Che poi. Niente che non abbia già visto e rivisto e rivisto e ancora rivisto.
> ...



AUAHIUAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2012)

ma non sarebbe meglio se foste tutti single? non vivreste meglio con meno ripensamenti? potreste al massimo ripensare alla scopata della sera prima, che resterà positiva perche non pretende null'altro.


----------



## milli (18 Dicembre 2012)

Mah sto fatto che gli uomini hanno gli attributi sa di leggenda metropolitana, visto come si comportano dopo essere stati scoperti. 

Tornando al tema del 3d, perchè si ripensa perchè scoprire di essere stati traditi è così sconvolgente e devastante da dividere la vita in prima e dopo. 
E' qualcosa che segna, che rimane impresso, come una cicatrice, che però con il tempo pian piano sarà meno evidente e farà meno male.

Per me, dopo più di un anno, mille cambiamenti, e un rapporto di coppia che va bene, che abbiamo ricostruito, sta diventando un ricordo di qualcosa che è successo. E comunque mi capita ancora che mentre sto facendo qualcosa la mente vada a pescare quel ricordo. 
C'è una cosa che non sopporto più: Trilli. Si perchè lui la chiamava la mia dolce Trilli e questo personaggio ame ancora fa venire l'orticaria.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Dicembre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> *Ci ripensa nel senso che cambia umore*, che passa periodi più sereni ed altri in cui tutto torna a galla.
> Insomma non riesce a trovare un equilibrio...Basta un niente, un riferimento, un pensiero, una frase... e la rabbia esplode di nuovo. Perchè?


fino a qualche mese fa mi capitava....

di ripensarci e basta so già che accadrà..me ne ricorderò insomma...ma credo sia nortmale, com'è normale ricordarsi di tante cose accadute che comunque hanno lasciato un segno...

ad oggi non mi cambia l'umore se ci ripenso...
ad oggi anzi ci ripenso raramente, cioè mentre prima come dici tu bastava una frase, un insignificante riferimento a riportarmi loro, oggi no..perchè tutto qul che accade intorno a me non mi fa pensare più...perchè quel che accade(cose belle e brutte insomma)non c'entrano un niente con loro, con la cosa...

a dire il vero mi sono accorta con stupore dopo un po di essermene sbarazzata...
ricorderò certo ma il ricordo non incide sulla mia vita...perchè sono due cose distinte e separate, perchè è accduto ormai e fa parte di quel passato...
non so come abbia fatto...diciamo che è accaduto e basta...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Mah chi lo sa!
> Buongiornoooooo....................Divino c'è il sole lì?


Ieri ho guardato il meteo, dava tempo incerto e pioggerelline, ma qua non piove proprio. Pensa te che qualche giorno fa di sera verso le 23,00 la macchina mi segnava 18° 

Il Divino.
















































OtelmO.


----------



## The Cheater (18 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> che palle il pipino.
> Tutti che vogliono farmelo vedere.
> Che barba. Che noia.
> Che poi. Niente che non abbia già visto e rivisto e rivisto e ancora rivisto.
> ...


beh...la stigghiola ricorda molto un pipino lungo e secco...magari claudio ha avuto un lapsus freudiano...

poi  invece c'è la stigghiola "sicilia orientale" che è un po' diversa: la  fanno ripiena, e ricorda un pipino bello consistente...se la vuoi  assaggiare fai un fischio


----------



## Annuccia (18 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ci ripensa perchè quando accade, è qualcosa che subito va oltre la nostra comprensione.
> Rimaniamo raggelati. Fermi. Cristallizzati e la prima domanda è: perchè.
> E' come svegliarsi in pieno medioevo, su un pagliericcio del cazzo pieno di piattole ed escrementi di bovini e ovini, su un pavimento di tufo umido e freddo, con vicino altra umanità puzzolente che poco ha di umano.
> Quando la sera prima sei andata a dormire, nelle tue lenzuola pulite, docciata, con un bel pigiama morbido e la crema antirughe.
> ...




peccato non potter approvare...


ci pensiamo più noi che loro che lo hanno fatto e vissuto...e così facendo NON CI ACCORGIAMO di tute le cose buone che abbiamo, di ciò che accade, un profumo, un ciao...la vita è fatta di tante cose piccole e grandi ognuno bella a suo modo....come possiamo goderne se siamo incatenzti ad un muro...o ad un palo(spider)

siamo noi a NON VOLER CREDERE che tutto possa tornare come prima..(e le ragioni sono validissime ci mancherebbe)
ma è giusto che una cosa avvenuta rovini il resto della nostra esistenza?


NO....
io ad oggi non mi incazzo se penso a loro...mi incazzo se penso a me e a come mi ero ridotta....si mi incazzo perchè ho sprecato mesi a piangere sul latte ormai versato...


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> a me capita quando.....lui assume degli atteggiamenti del cazzo che già odiavo prima. E mi fa capire che non è cambiato per niente. E che tutti i piagnistei, le espressioni alla barbara d'urso, e i bla bla su quanto gli fa schifo quello che ha fatto......sono un comportamento che assume x convincere me e e se stesso di quanto sta cercando di archiviare il passato.
> Quando io starei molto meglio se mi dicesse : "in quel periodo mi piaceva, lo ammetto, ma adesso mi rendo conto che è sbagliato tenere il piede in due scarpe cosi a lungo".
> odio i codardi. i vigliacchi.
> sei un uomo? esci gli attributi.
> ...


Perfettamente ribaltabile vs moglie / compagna.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2012)

*secondo me...*

ci si ripensa per due motivi:
il primo... è che un trauma, fino a che non è stato completamente metabolizzato, rimane dentro di noi, una parte della nostra mente, periodicamente, torna lì a cercare di comprendere quanto ci è impossibile comprendere. E' un problema che non ha soluzione, una domanda alla quale non riusciamo a dare risposta. C'è chi riesce ad archiviare in fretta(o forse ci riesce apparentemente) un problema al quale non ha la soluzione... e quindi non è un problema..., chi invece si ostina a cercare di risolverlo, almeno in parte.
il secondo... è che, una volta che abbiamo osservato che ciò che credevamo impossibile si è verificato... sappiamo che è possibile che si verifichi ancora. Non solo... cominciamo a considerare come possibili altre cose che pensavamo impossibili, e quindi all'improvviso dubitiamo di quelle che pensavamo realtà accertate. 
Penso che, fino a che non si sostituiscano i pali fondanti della nostra vita precedente con nuovi pali... queste angosce si ripresentino proprio perchè dubitiamo della base della nostra vita.


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Dicembre 2012)

*CLAUDIO*

basta saltare tutti quegli spazi,
mi si è grippata la rotellina del mouse


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> beh...la stigghiola ricorda molto un pipino lungo e secco...magari claudio ha avuto un lapsus freudiano...
> 
> poi  invece c'è la stigghiola "sicilia orientale" che è un po' diversa: la  fanno ripiena, e ricorda un pipino bello consistente...se la vuoi  assaggiare fai un fischio



Ecco un vero masculo! dove la virilità la forza sessuale, la potenza la bravura fanno di un uomo un'unico punto, la stigghiola, ripiena. 

Nfilatilla unni sa tu cumpà!


----------



## Duchessa (18 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ci si ripensa per due motivi:
> il primo... è che un trauma, fino a che non è stato completamente metabolizzato, rimane dentro di noi, una parte della nostra mente, periodicamente, torna lì a cercare di comprendere quanto ci è impossibile comprendere. E' un problema che non ha soluzione, una domanda alla quale non riusciamo a dare risposta. C'è chi riesce ad archiviare in fretta(o forse ci riesce apparentemente) un problema al quale non ha la soluzione... e quindi non è un problema..., chi invece si ostina a cercare di risolverlo, almeno in parte.
> il secondo... è che, una volta che abbiamo osservato che ciò che credevamo impossibile si è verificato... sappiamo che è possibile che si verifichi ancora. Non solo... cominciamo a considerare come possibili altre cose che pensavamo impossibili, e quindi all'improvviso dubitiamo di quelle che pensavamo realtà accertate.
> Penso che, fino a che non si sostituiscano i pali fondanti della nostra vita precedente con nuovi pali... queste angosce si ripresentino proprio perchè dubitiamo della base della nostra vita.


Non posso approvarti, allora approvo qui.:up:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> basta saltare tutti quegli spazi,
> mi si è grippata la rotellina del mouse



Vossia comanda io obbedisco. 































































































































:kick:


----------



## Duchessa (18 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> ma non sarebbe meglio se foste tutti single? non vivreste meglio con meno ripensamenti? potreste al massimo ripensare alla scopata della sera prima, che resterà positiva perche non pretende null'altro.


Ecco... sì... proprio.


----------



## Simy (18 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> basta saltare tutti quegli spazi,
> mi si è grippata la rotellina del mouse



quoto e approvo :carneval:


----------



## The Cheater (18 Dicembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Mah sto fatto che gli uomini hanno gli attributi sa di leggenda metropolitana, visto come si comportano dopo essere stati scoperti.
> 
> Tornando al tema del 3d, perchè si ripensa *perchè scoprire di essere stati traditi è così sconvolgente e devastante da dividere la vita in prima e dopo.
> E' qualcosa che segna, che rimane impresso, come una cicatrice*, che però con il tempo pian piano sarà meno evidente e farà meno male.
> ...


ho sempre sostenuto che però incide molto la base culturale...gli usi e i costumi...è una consuetudine

lungi da me sostenere che il tradimento non sia una mazzata, una botta pesante da digerire e da affrontare...ma il dolore insopportabile e sopratutto "il protrarsi a lungo" di esso è secondo me un qualcosa che nasce dalle usanze: "è così e così deve andare...subisco un tradimento e dovrò soffrire per sempre"

una inconscia volontà scaturita dai precedenti vissuti direttamente o indirettamente..."DEVO SOFFRIRE" o meglio "basterà un accenno a quella malefatta o anche nominare un qualcosa che me la ricorda e mi rovinerò una giornata, una settimana, un periodo"

questo perchè nell'immaginario collettivo (di molti ma non di tutti, fortunatamente) il tradimento corrisponde alla peggiore delle umiliazioni...non è solo un dolore che nasce dal cuore, non è solo l'aver non mantenuto una promessa...spesso è pensare "a me questo???"

cioè...non è mica scritto da nessuna parte che questa cicatrice sia PERENNE...


----------



## Simy (18 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> ma non sarebbe meglio se foste tutti single? non vivreste meglio con meno ripensamenti? potreste al massimo ripensare alla scopata della sera prima, che resterà positiva perche non pretende null'altro.




già sarebbe meglio...ma ti assicuro che anche da single a volte ci ripensi lo stesso...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> ma non sarebbe meglio se foste tutti single? non vivreste meglio con meno ripensamenti? potreste al massimo ripensare alla scopata della sera prima, che resterà positiva perche non pretende null'altro.


sarebbe meglio anche se facessi sei al superenalotto...


----------



## The Cheater (18 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco un vero masculo! dove la virilità la forza sessuale, la potenza la bravura fanno di un uomo un'unico punto, la stigghiola, ripiena.
> 
> Nfilatilla unni sa tu cumpà!


spesso il ripieno è la parte più interessante...e non solo riguardo alla stigghiola


----------



## Simy (18 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ho sempre sostenuto che però incide molto la base culturale...gli usi e i costumi...è una consuetudine
> 
> lungi da me sostenere che il tradimento non sia una mazzata, una botta pesante da digerire e da affrontare...ma il dolore insopportabile e sopratutto "il protrarsi a lungo" di esso è secondo me un qualcosa che nasce dalle usanze: "è così e così deve andare...subisco un tradimento e dovrò soffrire per sempre"
> 
> ...



Concordo sul fatto che non debba essere una cicatrice perenne...però sicuramente segna.
mettici anche l'età e i trascorsi amorosi di chi subisce il tradimento; secondo me ci sono una serie di fattori da valutrare..


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ho sempre sostenuto che però incide molto la base culturale...gli usi e i costumi...è una consuetudine
> 
> lungi da me sostenere che il tradimento non sia una mazzata, una botta pesante da digerire e da affrontare...ma il dolore insopportabile e sopratutto "il protrarsi a lungo" di esso è secondo me un qualcosa che nasce dalle usanze: "è così e così deve andare...subisco un tradimento e dovrò soffrire per sempre"
> 
> ...


a' biondo... ma ci mancherebbe anche, eh?


----------



## Duchessa (18 Dicembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> a me capita quando.....*lui assume degli atteggiamenti del cazzo che già odiavo *prima. E mi fa capire che *non è cambiato per niente*. E che tutti i piagnistei, le espressioni alla barbara d'urso, e i bla bla su quanto gli fa schifo quello che ha fatto......sono un comportamento che assume x convincere me e e se stesso di quanto sta cercando di archiviare il passato.
> Quando io starei molto meglio se mi dicesse : "in quel periodo mi piaceva, lo ammetto, ma adesso mi rendo conto che è sbagliato tenere il piede in due scarpe cosi a lungo".
> *odio* i codardi. i vigliacchi.
> sei un uomo? esci gli attributi.
> ...


Dato il rosso... perchè stai ancora con lui?
Non è dovuto tutto neanche a te, e puoi lasciare la gabbia pure tu. Perchè ci stai dentro?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ho sempre sostenuto che però incide molto la base culturale...gli usi e i costumi...è una consuetudine
> 
> lungi da me sostenere che il tradimento non sia una mazzata, una botta pesante da digerire e da affrontare...ma il dolore insopportabile e sopratutto "il protrarsi a lungo" di esso è secondo me un qualcosa che nasce dalle usanze: "è così e così deve andare...subisco un tradimento e dovrò soffrire per sempre"
> 
> ...



Qualsiasi esperienza che ti segna rimane perenne, e menomale che lo rimane, altrimenti non muteresti mai. 

Una cosa che ultimamente mi da a pensare è questa, non scordarsi mai di tutto quello che il passato mi ha insegnato, mai ritornare normale come prima, sempre avanti sempre all'erta con me stesso, sempre a evolvermi nei pensieri e nelle azioni, ed il passato con le sue cose buone o brutte devono insegnarmi.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Qualsiasi esperienza che ti segna rimane perenne*, e menomale che lo rimane, altrimenti non muteresti mai.
> 
> Una cosa che ultimamente mi da a pensare è questa, non scordarsi mai di tutto quello che il passato mi ha insegnato, mai ritornare normale come prima, sempre avanti sempre all'erta con me stesso, sempre a evolvermi nei pensieri e nelle azioni, ed il passato con le sue cose buone o brutte devono insegnarmi.



ma lascia che cicatrizzi...che diventi cicatrice.non ferita aperta e infetta per sempre....
eh..


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma lascia che cicatrizzi...che diventi cicatrice.non ferita aperta e infetta per sempre....
> eh..


Non lo so Annù. Non lo so se ci sono cicatrici che possono chiudersi per sempre, ci sono troppe variabili troppi cambiamenti che talvolta assumono un'importanza rilevante. Parlo di età di culture di diversità tra soggetti. Ma tutto è risolvibile comunque, diversamente e nelle maniere che ognuno di noi trova.


----------



## Cattivik (18 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Più  che ripensarci ci pensa, sempre, perchè le *ingiustizie *non si dimenticano, MAI.


Minchia io dovrei essere incazzato a vita!!!

Cattivik


----------



## Annuccia (18 Dicembre 2012)

*ferita cara....*

immangina che davanti a te ci sia una bilancia, su un piatto metti tutto Il desiderio di continuare la relazione con questa persona, ricordi passati, tutto il vostro mondo insomma...tutto ciò per cui valga la pena...sull'altro il panico legato al ricordo dell'accaduto, da che lato pende?


i ricordi cara ferita ci saranno sempre...ma non possono tenerci in ostaggio....

tu sei stata la prima persona che qui mi ha dato coraggio...ricordi le nostre chiacchierate...eri tu che mi davi forza...dicendomi che passa..che tutto passa dipende solo da noi...



liberati anche tu...non è difficile...


----------



## Cattivik (18 Dicembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ci ripensi perchè fa male e il dolore non va ignorato
> però arriva un momento in cui pensare non è più doloroso
> in cui pensare ti fa stare bene pensando a come eri e a come sei adesso,
> convito/a della tua scelta qualunque sia
> ne sei fuori


Condivido... 

Cattivik


----------



## Annuccia (18 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non lo so Annù. Non lo so se ci sono cicatrici che possono chiudersi per sempre,* ci sono troppe variabili troppi cambiamenti *che talvolta assumono un'importanza rilevante. Parlo di età di culture di diversità tra soggetti. Ma tutto è risolvibile comunque, diversamente e nelle maniere che ognuno di noi trova.




ma quali cambiamenti cla...
certo cambiamo un pochino noi dentro..ma la nostra vita no, il nostro compagno no...è sempre lui con pregi e difetti...
ma se continui a guardare tutto attraverso lo spioncino del tradimento lo vedi diverso..prova a guartdare ad occhio nudo come prima...

non permettere di farlo diventare un filtro che distorce...

io sono quella di prima fondamentalmente magari più arrabbiata...ma sono arrabbiata solo se ci penso...sono diversa solo se ci penso...
se non pensao a tutte quelle porcherie sono quella di prima...

oggi non so spiegarmi forse e mi scuso ma questa maledetta influenza si è impossessata di me...


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2012)

Non si può vivere, e per vivere intendo godere, apprezzare, cogliere tutte le sfuamture della vita, se si guarda sempre al passato.  Il passato si chiama così perchè è andato. Non è semplice, lo so, ma occorre guardare al domani, sempre, qualunque cosa sia successa. 

Ci si ripensa perchè vorremmo capire ciò che fino a quel momento NON ABBIAMO VUOLE CAPIRE.


Il mio pensiero è di chi non a nulla a cui ripensare. Forse per questo vedo il mondo diverso.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma quali cambiamenti cla...
> certo cambiamo un pochino noi dentro..ma la nostra vita no, il nostro compagno no...è sempre lui con pregi e difetti...
> ma se continui a guardare tutto attraverso lo spioncino del tradimento lo vedi diverso..prova a guartdare ad occhio nudo come prima...
> 
> ...


I cambiamenti sono tantissimi, basta coglierli ed individuarli, io i miei li conosco tutti. Devo come ho già scritto metabolizzarli, la mia battaglia non è più con il dolore, ma con me stesso, con i miei cambiamenti. 
Ma io non parlo solo di me stesso, nei cambiamenti guardo tutto, guardo me, mia moglie, la mia vita assieme alla sua. E' migliore Annù, ma è migliore nella misura in cui stravolgo quello che ero, e divento quello che sono adesso, quello che sono adesso mutandomi in meglio( spero :smile: .) 

Annù prima ho scritto una cosa dove citavo la pazzia e gli istinti, ho troppi istinti dentro, troppo maschilismo, e tutto questo viene tenuto a bada, sedato e lasciato la nello spazio dove è sempre stato, perchè fa parte di me, della mia vita del mio passato, del mio essere la persona che sarò sempre. 

Perchè ho una convinzione, ma è basata soltanto su supposizioni, il tradimento si supera, ma se quando veniamo traditi lasciamo libero spazio ai nostri istinti, daremmo un belo calcio in culo a chi ci ha tradito e vivremmo meglio. Non ho scritto felici e liberi da pensieri, ma a parere mio meglio. E perlomeno per tanti uomini, soddisfatti del proprio ego.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> Non si può vivere, e per vivere intendo godere, apprezzare, cogliere tutte le sfuamture della vita, se si guarda sempre al passato.  Il passato si chiama così perchè è andato. Non è semplice, lo so, ma occorre guardare al domani, sempre, qualunque cosa sia successa.
> 
> Ci si ripensa perchè vorremmo capire ciò che fino a quel momento NON ABBIAMO VUOLE CAPIRE.
> 
> ...


Il passato ti entra e ti forma lentamente e vivendolo piano piano. Il passato inteso come quella data dove sei stato tradito, è vissuto nell'arco di pochi secondi, dove la persona dentro comincia a maturare ( si spera) non più lentamente ma è costretto a farlo in brevissimo tempo, e questo non va bene.


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2012)

*claudio*

vedo che hai nuovamente tirato fuori l'uccello.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> vedo che hai nuovamente tirato fuori l'uccello.



Ti piace...


----------



## Annuccia (18 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> vedo che hai nuovamente tirato fuori l'uccello.


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti piace...



vastasu.


preferivo il nonnino, era più emblematico.


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


>



buongustaia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> Non si può vivere, e per vivere intendo godere, apprezzare, cogliere tutte le sfuamture della vita, se si guarda sempre al passato. Il passato si chiama così perchè è andato. Non è semplice, lo so, ma occorre guardare al domani, sempre, qualunque cosa sia successa.
> 
> Ci si ripensa perchè vorremmo capire ciò che fino a quel momento NON ABBIAMO VUOLE CAPIRE.
> 
> ...


uhm. Ho sempre notato con disappunto come l'uomo tenda a commettere sempre gli stessi errori... perchè rimuove le esperienze passate. Non parlo di rimuginare, ma di trarre insegnamento dal passato per cambiare. Se lasciamo andare il passato, perdiamo le nostre esperienze... quando invece elaboriamo le nostre esperienze, per quanto dolorose... andiamo verso un cambiamento. Ma ci vogliono tempo, fatica, volontà e coraggio per cambiare. Non riusciamo da un giorno all'altro... perchè per prima cosa dobbiamo darci una valida motivazione.


----------



## iosonoio (18 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ci si ripensa per due motivi:
> il primo... è che un trauma, fino a che non è stato completamente metabolizzato, rimane dentro di noi, una parte della nostra mente, periodicamente, torna lì a cercare di comprendere quanto ci è impossibile comprendere. E' un problema che non ha soluzione, una domanda alla quale non riusciamo a dare risposta. C'è chi riesce ad archiviare in fretta(o forse ci riesce apparentemente) un problema al quale non ha la soluzione... e quindi non è un problema..., chi invece si ostina a cercare di risolverlo, almeno in parte.
> il secondo... è che, una volta che abbiamo osservato che ciò che credevamo impossibile si è verificato... sappiamo che è possibile che si verifichi ancora. Non solo... cominciamo a considerare come possibili altre cose che pensavamo impossibili, e quindi all'improvviso dubitiamo di quelle che pensavamo realtà accertate.
> Penso che, fino a che non si sostituiscano i pali fondanti della nostra vita precedente con nuovi pali... queste angosce si ripresentino proprio perchè dubitiamo della base della nostra vita.


Sono riuscito a metabolizzare tanti eventi della mia vita, molti erano pesanti eppure con il tempo ce l'ho fatta...sempre! Questa situazione sta sempre lì e ogni tanto riaffiora pesantemente...e allora la rabbia mi scorre nelle vene e penso a tutte le situazioni a catena che ha generato questo fatto. Spesso sto bene, ma a volte basta un niente per farmi tornare in mente quello che potevo fare per evitarlo, quello che facevano loro mentre io...
A cosa serve pensarci? Sono io che mi sento in colpa. Solo io...


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhm. Ho sempre notato con disappunto come l'uomo tenda a commettere sempre gli stessi errori... perchè rimuove le esperienze passate. Non parlo di rimuginare, ma di trarre insegnamento dal passato per cambiare. Se lasciamo andare il passato, perdiamo le nostre esperienze... quando invece elaboriamo le nostre esperienze, per quanto dolorose... andiamo verso un cambiamento. Ma ci vogliono tempo, fatica, volontà e coraggio per cambiare. Non riusciamo da un giorno all'altro... perchè per prima cosa dobbiamo darci una valida motivazione.


io non parlavo di cancellare il ns passato, sarebbe proprio come dici tu, precludere al cambiamento.

ma ripensare sempre al torto subito non cambia lo stato di fatto, pertanto è meglio dimenticare. so che non è semplice, ma se così non è tornare a gioire non sarà facile.

aggiungo che non sempre le cattive esperienza di vita sono da insegnamento. in un tradimento subito che insegnamento vuoi trarre? 
se tu la pensi come me, e cioè che un tradito ha sempre un minimo di colpa, allora puoi trarre insegnamento, ma se chi è tradito è solo vittima, il ripensare serve solo a farti stare male.


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Sono riuscito a metabolizzare tanti eventi della mia vita, molti erano pesanti eppure con il tempo ce l'ho fatta...sempre! Questa situazione sta sempre lì e ogni tanto riaffiora pesantemente...e allora la rabbia mi scorre nelle vene e penso a tutte le situazioni a catena che ha generato questo fatto. Spesso sto bene, ma a volte basta un niente per farmi tornare in mente quello che potevo fare per evitarlo, quello che facevano loro mentre io...
> A cosa serve pensarci? Sono io che mi sento in colpa. Solo io...



tu sei profondamente depresso. datti una mossa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> io non parlavo di cancellare il ns passato, sarebbe proprio come dici tu, precludere al cambiamento.
> 
> ma ripensare sempre al torto subito non cambia lo stato di fatto, pertanto è meglio dimenticare. so che non è semplice, ma se così non è tornare a gioire non sarà facile.
> 
> ...


non prestare più il fianco.


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ci si ripensa per due motivi:
> il primo... è che un trauma, fino a che non è stato completamente metabolizzato, rimane dentro di noi, una parte della nostra mente, periodicamente, torna lì a cercare di comprendere quanto ci è impossibile comprendere. E' un problema che non ha soluzione, una domanda alla quale non riusciamo a dare risposta. C'è chi riesce ad archiviare in fretta(o forse ci riesce apparentemente) un problema al quale non ha la soluzione... e quindi non è un problema..., chi invece si ostina a cercare di risolverlo, almeno in parte.
> il secondo... è che, una volta che abbiamo osservato che ciò che credevamo impossibile si è verificato... sappiamo che è possibile che si verifichi ancora. Non solo... cominciamo a considerare come possibili altre cose che pensavamo impossibili, e quindi all'improvviso dubitiamo di quelle che pensavamo realtà accertate.
> Penso che, fino a che non si sostituiscano i pali fondanti della nostra vita precedente con nuovi pali... queste angosce si ripresentino proprio perchè dubitiamo della base della nostra vita.


Che bell'intervento! Sì, credo che le radici del "ripensarci" siano queste. Credo anche che non siano processi velocizzabili volontariamente. La metabolizzazione è diversa per ognuno, così come è diversa la situazione. C'è anche chi non metabolizza mai. Io ho metabolizzato del tutto, col un bel po' di tempo, ma ne sono andata prima di ogni altra cosa, non ho dovuto far pace fra le cose com'erano e le cose come credevo che fossero e le cose come avrei voluto che fossero. A certi livelli, andarsene è più facile e credo acceleri il processo di metabolizzazione, o, per lo meno, quello dell'"accantonamento". In ogni caso, o rimani o te ne vai/cacci, difficile che si abbia l'esperienza di entrambe le cose.


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2012)

" torna lì a cercare di comprendere quanto ci è impossibile comprendere. " cit. Sbri.

non è impossibilie comprendere, non lo si vuole comprendere. magari con i tempo lo accetti, ma non comprendi.


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe, fightclub, Circe :bravooo:, Annuccia e Sbriciolata, ho dato un'approvazione a chi ho potuto e non vi quoto solo per non fare un post chilometrico.

Cavolo, mi piacerebbe poter dire qualcosa sul perdono del tradimento o sulla metabolizzazione della cosa, ma sono ancora troppo coinvolta in questo faticoso processo. È dura e in certi momenti mi verrebbe voglia di buttare tutto all'aria, perché a volte le convinzioni vengono meno e mi arrabbio per aver preso tutto solo sulle mie spalle. Non vedo l'ora di poter dividere equamente il peso del "dopo" con il mio forse-compagno e di scoprire se sia possibile continuare ancora insieme, prima che mi scocci e decida di scrollarmi di dosso gli eventi di questi mesi.
Io posso superare qualsiasi cosa anche da sola, so di esserne capace (SI!), ma facendo così lui non sarebbe più parte della mia vita.

Forse sono andata ot, bho.


----------



## Simy (18 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Tebe, fightclub, Circe :bravooo:, Annuccia e Sbriciolata, ho dato un'approvazione a chi ho potuto e non vi quoto solo per non fare un post chilometrico.
> 
> Cavolo, mi piacerebbe poter dire qualcosa sul perdono del tradimento o sulla metabolizzazione della cosa, ma sono ancora troppo coinvolta in questo faticoso processo. È dura e in certi momenti mi verrebbe voglia di buttare tutto all'aria, perché a volte le convinzioni vengono meno e mi arrabbio per aver preso tutto solo sulle mie spalle. Non vedo l'ora di poter dividere equamente il peso del "dopo" con il mio forse-compagno e di scoprire se sia possibile continuare ancora insieme, prima che mi scocci e decida di scrollarmi di dosso gli eventi di questi mesi.
> *Io posso superare qualsiasi cosa anche da sola, so di esserne capace (SI!), ma facendo così lui non sarebbe più parte della mia vita*.
> ...


quoto...soprattutto il neretto..che per me è stato l'unico modo per uscirne


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto...soprattutto il neretto..che per me è stato l'unico modo per uscirne



siamo in due!  . . .


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Tebe, fightclub, Circe :bravooo:, Annuccia e Sbriciolata, ho dato un'approvazione a chi ho potuto e non vi quoto solo per non fare un post chilometrico.
> 
> Cavolo, mi piacerebbe poter dire qualcosa sul perdono del tradimento o sulla metabolizzazione della cosa, ma sono ancora troppo coinvolta in questo faticoso processo. È dura e in certi momenti mi *verrebbe voglia di buttare tutto all'aria,* perché a volte le convinzioni vengono meno e mi arrabbio per aver preso tutto solo sulle mie spalle. Non vedo l'ora di poter dividere equamente il peso del "dopo" con il mio *forse-compagno *e di scoprire se sia possibile continuare ancora insieme, prima che mi scocci e decida di scrollarmi di dosso gli eventi di questi mesi.
> *Io posso superare qualsiasi cosa anche da sola, so di esserne capace (SI!), NE SEI CONVINTA? *ma facendo così lui non sarebbe più parte della mia vita.
> ...


un forse-compagno non è già parte della tua vita altrimenti non godrebbe dell'appellativo di Forse.


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto...soprattutto il neretto..che per me è stato l'unico modo per uscirne


:abbraccio:​


AnnaBlume ha detto:


> siamo in due!  . . .


Non c'è due senza tre?


----------



## Annuccia (18 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> " *torna lì a cercare di comprendere quanto ci è impossibile comprendere. "** cit. Sbri.
> 
> *non è impossibilie comprendere, non lo si vuole comprendere. magari con i tempo lo accetti, ma non comprendi.


sulla citazione cara sbri non sono daccordo...
non c'è nulla da comprendere...
io anzicchè tornale li.preferisco lasciare li tutti i miei pensieri e tutte quelle lacrime....


perchè anche se conosci la causa non hai mica la soluzione no?

saperne di più comprendere di più non lenisce nulla....invece il desiderio che una persona tradita ha è quello di dimenticare, risollevarsi, rasserenarsi e come può farlo se è sempre impegnata a pensarci a rivivere per comprendere e capire...


pocanzi cara sbri parlavi che il tradito ci ripensa perchè crede che possa riaccadere, perchè crede ormai possibile ciò che reputava impossibile...perchè cambia...
beh io preferisco restare quella di prima, quella che non si chiedeva dove fosse il marito, quella che credeva che fosse dal barbiere perchè lui aveva detto così...
perchè farsi mille seghe non impedisce alle cose brutte "eventualmente" di accadere..
detto questo
come disse mi pare tebe (frase che mi colpi molto)

non permetto ad un pelo di fica di rovinarmi la mia vita...semmai la rovino a lui qualora accadesse di nuovo...
ma prima di allora (SE MAI DOVESSE..MA MICA è CERTO..)...ho altro a cui pensare, ho altro da fare....e mi vivo la mia vita...più leggera...

(oggi però sto di merda proprio...credo di avere pure la febbre....)


----------



## iosonoio (18 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> tu sei profondamente depresso. datti una mossa.


Darmi una mossa? E come? All'inizio ho pensato "adesso mi do alla pazza vita", ma non ci sono riuscito perchè non è da me. Ho provato a sfogare la rabbia facendo più attività fisica, qualche hobby ce l'ho, il lavoro per me è una panacea, ma non basta. A volte vorrei spengere il cervello, ma come ti ho detto è la mente che vaga e mi riporta dove fa più male. Quando passo dove andavano per stare insieme mi fisso a guardare e penso, ma che ci posso fare? Ahò...non ci riesco!!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto...soprattutto il neretto..che per me è stato l'unico modo per uscirne



Il quotare la frase di MillePensieri fa capire il mutamento che si ha dopo un tradimento.

Tutti quelli che sono stati traditi la prima cosa che imparano è, capire di essere soli! Ed è uno di quei doloro più profondi che un tradito subisce, perchè la sua vita sarà basata soltanto su stessi e non su chi credevi non potesse mai farti così male.

E' tutta una contraddizione, è tutto così strano che razionalizzare le emozioni e sensazioni non ha senso, ha senso quello che dobbiamo per forza di cose capire e metabolizzare ed accettare, e tutto questo è anche forzato, ed è parte della forzatura che porta altro dolore. 

Nulla ha senso in un tradimento e nel tradito, spesso anche nel traditore, ( per fortuna) ma la vita va avanti, con il passato senza passato..... esiste quello che adesso si vive e quello che adesso siamo. Ma difficilmente a parere mio una persona tradita sarà quella di prima, e per quella di prima intendo quella persona tradita che non ha colpe e che ha soltanto l'errore di avere amato, e mi tocca dire nella maniera sbagliata. 

Aò bisogna soltanto stare bene con se stessi, crearsi quella vita dove la famiglia conta, ma conta anche soddisfare se stessi. Io ci sto riuscendo nella mia maniera.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sulla citazione cara sbri non sono daccordo...
> non c'è nulla da comprendere...
> io anzicchè tornale li.preferisco lasciare li tutti i miei pensieri e tutte quelle lacrime....
> 
> ...


ma infatti io dicevo proprio che è IMPOSSIBILE comprendere... quindi inutile provarci.Sono d'accordo con te... non si trova una soluzione così.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma infatti io dicevo proprio che è IMPOSSIBILE comprendere... quindi inutile provarci.Sono d'accordo con te... non si trova una soluzione così.



scusa se avevo capito male....ma oggi non leggo bene...

A.A.A. cercasi anticorpi anche di seconda mano disperatamente:condom:....



:bacio:


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> :abbraccio:​
> 
> 
> Non c'è due senza tre?


Voglio, fortissimamente voglio credere che il tuo forse-compagno sia migliore, molto migliore del mio ex-compagno!  Ci credo davvero


----------



## Duchessa (18 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Voglio, fortissimamente voglio credere che il tuo forse-compagno sia *migliore, molto migliore d*el mio ex-compagno!  Ci credo davvero


AnnaB..,  non ci sono graduatorie in queste cose..


----------



## Simy (18 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> siamo in due! . . .





MillePensieri ha detto:


> :abbraccio:​
> 
> 
> Non c'è due senza tre?



:kiss:


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sulla citazione cara sbri non sono daccordo...
> non c'è nulla da comprendere...
> io anzicchè tornale li.preferisco lasciare li tutti i miei pensieri e tutte quelle lacrime....
> 
> ...


BRAVA.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2012)

Scusate, cos'è che non capite? le motivazioni di un tradimento? perchè lo ha fatto? per quale motivo è così diverso/a da quello che pensavate ?


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> un forse-compagno non è già parte della tua vita altrimenti non godrebbe dell'appellativo di Forse.


Convintissima, il suo gesto non ha distrutto me, ha fatto male soprattutto al "noi".

"Forse" perché ora può solo ricostruire se stesso, non mi ha dimostrato di poter essere affidabile per il futuro e infatti non lo sto caricando di nessuna responsabilità. Quando starà bene potrà scegliere se farsi rivalutare e riguadagnare la mia fiducia.


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> AnnaB..,  non ci sono graduatorie in queste cose..



Beh, fra una persona che riesce a devastare tutto e tutti attraverso atti di anni e uno che fa un errore (pur grave, che mette in discussione tutto), qualche differenza la vedo. Anche una possibile graduatoria... ma non sono dio :mexican:


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Convintissima, il suo gesto non ha distrutto me, ha fatto male soprattutto al "noi".
> 
> "Forse" perché ora può solo ricostruire se stesso, non mi ha dimostrato di poter essere affidabile per il futuro e infatti non lo sto caricando di nessuna responsabilità. Quando starà bene potrà scegliere se farsi rivalutare e riguadagnare la mia fiducia.


voglio essere rude. chi è innamorato vive di speranza.

il tuo Forse non tornerà più quello di prima ai tuoi occhi e nel tuo cuore perchè ha distrutto te ed il tuo Noi. 

non dite cazzate, perfavore, siate terreni.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Beh, fra una persona che riesce a devastare tutto e tutti attraverso atti di anni e uno che fa un errore (pur grave, che mette in discussione tutto), qualche differenza la vedo. Anche una possibile graduatoria... ma non sono dio :mexican:



Sono in fase cretinite, quindi non accetto Dio scritto in minuscolo.  :rotfl: Do la colpa all'ignoranza va. :rotfl:




































































Ora me ne spara quattro!


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> voglio essere rude. chi è innamorato vive di speranza.
> 
> il tuo Forse non tornerà più quello di prima ai tuoi occhi e nel tuo cuore perchè ha distrutto te ed il tuo Noi.
> 
> non dite cazzate, perfavore, siate terreni.


Non ho mai detto che tornerà quello di prima, nessuna cazzata. 
Valuterò la persona diversa che mi troverò davanti.
Più terrena di così.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusate, cos'è che non capite? le motivazioni di un tradimento? perchè lo ha fatto? per quale motivo è così diverso/a da quello che pensavate ?



Ah Clà o sei fuori contesto tu o non sanno che dirti.

Allora caro Clà risponditi da solo.

Non è che per caso, qua come nel reale quando siamo soli e stiamo male, stiamo troppo a filosofeggiare? perchè tutto quello che c'è da sapere lo sappiamo eccome, solo che siamo sadomasochisti! dobbiamo filosofeggiare e non essere reali.


----------



## Duchessa (18 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ah Clà o sei fuori contesto tu o non sanno che dirti.
> 
> Allora caro Clà risponditi da solo.
> 
> *Non è che per caso, qua come nel reale quando siamo soli e stiamo male, stiamo troppo a filosofeggiare? perchè tutto quello che c'è da sapere lo sappiamo eccome*, solo che siamo sadomasochisti! dobbiamo filosofeggiare e non essere reali.


Ti pigio un verde.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusate, cos'è che non capite? *le motivazioni di un tradimento? perchè lo ha fatto? per quale motivo è così diverso/a da quello che pensavate *?


le motivazioni sono 1000 e nessuna..quindi passo...
nel mio caso mio marito ha preso una sbandata ha perso la rotta ma poi l'ha ripresa grazie ad entrambi...
lui è quello di prima, è stato diverso in quel periodo, estraneo dal mio punto di vista perchè non me lo sarei aspettato...ma adesso che so, adesso che è finita adesso che abbiamo non ricominciato da capo, ma ripreso da dove avevamo lasciato(che andava gia bene)posso dire che è la testa di cazzo di prima(affettuasamente...io lo chiamo testa gloriosa...)

adesso ti saluto....vado a acclissarmi sotto le coperte....

(mia figlia porta a casa ogni genere di virus...a lei passa tutto a me dura secoli....


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> le motivazioni sono 1000 e nessuna..quindi passo...
> nel mio caso mio marito ha preso una sbandata ha perso la rotta ma poi l'ha ripresa grazie ad entrambi...
> lui è quello di prima, è stato diverso in quel periodo, estraneo dal mio punto di vista perchè non me lo sarei aspettato...ma adesso che so, adesso che è finita adesso che abbiamo non ricominciato da capo, ma ripreso da dove avevamo lasciato(che andava gia bene)posso dire che è la testa di cazzo di prima(affettuasamente...io lo chiamo testa gloriosa...)
> 
> ...


Annù che ci possano essere diverse motivazioni è vero, ma sono tutte esterne alla nuova coppia di traditori, tutte bugie e tutte falsità, alla fine quello che porta al tradimento per la maggior parte delle volte è soprattutto la voglia e l'eccitazione che si ha e che fa da padrone. Questo a parere mio vale per la prima volta che si tradisce, dopo probabilmente subentra altro. ( meglio non cito la mancanza di palle nel concludere il tradimento all'istante.)


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non ho mai detto che tornerà quello di prima, nessuna cazzata.
> Valuterò la persona diversa che mi troverò davanti.
> Più terrena di così.


io sono il tuo Forse:
 "-mille, cara, oggi ho una partita al calcetto con gli amici, starò fuori un pò"
"-forse, amore, fai attenzione che fa freddo."

tu saresti tranquilla a casa ad aspettare? 

mha. io al tuo posto no.


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> io sono il tuo Forse:
> "-mille, cara, oggi ho una partita al calcetto con gli amici, starò fuori un pò"
> "-forse, amore, fai attenzione che fa freddo."
> 
> ...


vedremo! per ora va solo al lavoro o al supermercato e sono piuttosto tranquilla, anche se in ufficio c'è la sua ex-amante. se comincerò a vivere con ansia le sue future assenze, allora lo saluterò, che ti devo dire.


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> vedremo! per ora va solo al lavoro o al supermercato e sono piuttosto tranquilla, anche se in ufficio c'è la sua ex-amante. se comincerò a vivere con ansia le sue future assenze, allora lo saluterò, che ti devo dire.


Cara, ti auguro tutta la felicità di questo mondo.

forse perchè io non credo neanche che gli amici siano amici, forse per questo non riuscirei a non sospettare di chi già, a mia insaputa e godendo di tutta la mia fiducia,  una prima volta me lo ha messo in quel posto, per essere papale papale, non sia capace di rifarlo nuovamente.


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> vedremo! per ora va solo al lavoro o al supermercato e sono piuttosto tranquilla, anche se in ufficio c'è la sua ex-amante. se comincerò a vivere con ansia le sue future assenze, allora lo saluterò, che ti devo dire.


Mille, ti racconto questa.
Come sai anche la ex amante di mattia lavora con lui. Diciamo che è la sua segretaria, per cui contatti tutti i giorni.
E come anche sai, lei è facocera a distanza di tre anni e passa.

Morale.
la facocera manda una mail a tutti scrivendo che la cena di natale non si fa al ristornate ma (qualcuno di non ben identificato) ha deciso che è meglio farla tutti a casa di qualcuno, solo tra colleghi e GUARDA CASO, la facocera abitando da sola perchè il di lei compagno l'ha mollata dopo la storia con mattia, propone casa sua e bla bla.
mattia risponde che non va. Risponde a tutti.
Lei risponde solo a lui.

Come mai non ci sei alla cena di natale?

 lui.
Ti sembra normale che  venga a casa tua?
 lei.
Beh si certo. Cosa ci sarebbe di strano?
 lui.
Spero tu stia scherzando. Io adesso dico a tebe che la cena di natale è a casa tua? Ti sembra normale?
 lei 
Non pensavo tu avessi ancora questi problemi con lei.
 lui.
Non ho nessun problema con tebe, e mi lascerebbe pure venire, sono io che troverei la situazione vomitevole. per me.
 lei
Ma guarda che è una cena tra colleghi, cosa vuoi insinuare?



Io e Mattia ne abbiamo riso fino alle lacrime. Mi ha girato le mail.
Questo per dirti, che se c'è l'amore. quell'amore che si trasforma e ci si ritrova ancora.
Non solo non avrai ansie o paturnie, ma ce ne riderete pure insieme.







Ora vado in motel con Man

Ciao


----------



## lunaiena (18 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mille, ti racconto questa.
> Come sai anche la ex amante di mattia lavora con lui. Diciamo che è la sua segretaria, per cui contatti tutti i giorni.
> E come anche sai, lei è facocera a distanza di tre anni e passa.
> 
> ...



Ma non vi eravate "lasciati"...??

Me ne sarò persa un pezzo ....al solito


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mille, ti racconto questa.
> etc etc etc
> 
> *Ora vado in motel con Man
> ...


io ho sempre apprezzato i tuoi post, anche questo, tutto quello che hai scritto prima di ciò che ho evidenziato.

ti sembra corretto?  

il tuo uomo ha rifiutato la cena di natale perchè penso ti stimi, e te l'ha pure fatto leggere per confermare quello che io ti sto dicendo e tu per tutta risposta cosa fai, vai in motel.

cioè non me ne frega molto, la vita è la tua, ma  mi parè un enorme controsenso.


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mille, ti racconto questa.
> [...]
> Ora vado in motel con Man
> 
> Ciao


Ehm...ciao, anche se avrei apprezzato di più il tuo messaggio senza la nota finale. 
Il mio umore è quello che è in questi giorni.

Bho, divertiti.


----------



## Simy (18 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mille, ti racconto questa.
> Come sai anche la ex amante di mattia lavora con lui. Diciamo che è la sua segretaria, per cui contatti tutti i giorni.
> E come anche sai, lei è facocera a distanza di tre anni e passa.
> 
> ...


Tebe... :blu:


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono in fase cretinite, quindi non accetto Dio scritto in minuscolo.  :rotfl: Do la colpa all'ignoranza va. :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> Ora me ne spara quattro!


no, una sola  :

minuscolo per scelta. Perché è relativo. Per me non c'è e per te sì, dunque è relativo. Ci starebbe bene anche un articolo indeterminativo, la prox volta lo metto. 

mi stai simpatico versione creti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mille, ti racconto questa.
> Come sai anche la ex amante di mattia lavora con lui. Diciamo che è la sua segretaria, per cui contatti tutti i giorni.
> E come anche sai, lei è facocera a distanza di tre anni e passa.
> 
> ...


Semplicemente Divina


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, una sola  :
> 
> minuscolo per scelta. Perché è relativo. Per me non c'è e per te sì, dunque è relativo. Ci starebbe bene anche un articolo indeterminativo, la prox volta lo metto.
> 
> mi stai simpatico versione creti


anche AnnaBlume si scrive con la prima maiuscola.


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> anche AnnaBlume si scrive con la prima maiuscola.


ma infatti io esisto. Io.


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2012)

quando tu non esisterai più ti scriveranno con la a.


----------



## Circe (18 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Dato il rosso... perchè stai ancora con lui?
> Non è dovuto tutto neanche a te, e puoi lasciare la gabbia pure tu. Perchè ci stai dentro?


Perché la gabbia è la mia, più volte l'ho fatto uscire ma sembra non poter vivere libero da solo. Sono cose che purtroppo non si possono spiegare in pubblico....


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> io ho sempre apprezzato i tuoi post, anche questo, tutto quello che hai scritto prima di ciò che ho evidenziato.
> 
> ti sembra corretto?
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> quando tu non esisterai più ti scriveranno con la a.



ah, come vuoi, non credo che me ne importerà 

e io sarò morta, non inesistente. Lo fai apposta? E' molto semplice: la divinità è un'idea. Se la condividi, per te (il, un) dio è Dio. Per me è un'idea, dunque, minuscola. Nessuna offesa né altro. Sola e semplice relatività.


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> io ho sempre apprezzato i tuoi post, anche questo, tutto quello che hai scritto prima di ciò che ho evidenziato.
> 
> ti sembra corretto?
> 
> ...


Non è stata una mia richiesta. Poteva anche andarci. 
ha fatto qualcosa che per me non ha valenza, mentre ne avrebbe molta di più trovare una pentola d'acqua sul fuoco alla sera e la tavola apparecchiata.


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ehm...ciao, anche se avrei apprezzato di più il tuo messaggio senza la nota finale.
> Il mio umore è quello che è in questi giorni.
> 
> Bho, divertiti.



Chiedo scusa non era voluta, ma tanto...sono qui.
E non in motel


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non è stata una mia richiesta. Poteva anche andarci.
> ha fatto qualcosa che per me non ha valenza, mentre ne avrebbe molta di più trovare una pentola d'acqua sul fuoco alla sera e la tavola apparecchiata.


sinceramente, la tua idea di coppia aperta è molto interessante e per certi versi al posto del tuo compagno, scusa ma non ricordo il nome, ne approfitterei, però mi sembra una cosa che non sta ne in cielo ne in terra. Il modernismo eccessivo non è degli uomini. penso che la tua indifferenza al suo amore e ai suoi eventuali tradimenti siano una presa di posizione, è un voler giustificare te stessa dalla voglia di tradire, nel senso io lo faccio fallo anche tu, così siam pari.

lo stesso fatto che hai pubblicato la sua mail è un voler dimostrare ciò che non sei. l'essere Amati è una sensazione piacevole per tutti, appagante, e se così non fosse, se il tuo uomo avesse accettato, col cazzo che la pubblicavi, avresti distrutto la tua immagine di donna sicura de se stessa e al di sopra di ogni cosa.


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> sinceramente, la tua idea di coppia aperta è molto interessante e per certi versi al posto del tuo compagno, scusa ma non ricordo il nome, ne approfitterei, però mi sembra una cosa che non sta ne in cielo ne in terra. Il modernismo eccessivo non è degli uomini. *penso che la tua indifferenza al suo amore e ai suoi eventuali tradimenti *siano una presa di posizione, è un voler giustificare te stessa dalla voglia di tradire, nel senso io lo faccio fallo anche tu, così siam pari.
> 
> lo stesso fatto che hai pubblicato la sua mail è un voler dimostrare ciò che non sei. l'essere Amati è una sensazione piacevole per tutti, appagante, e se così non fosse, se il tuo uomo avesse accettato,* col cazzo che la pubblicavi, avresti distrutto la tua immagine di donna sicura de se stessa e al di sopra di ogni cosa*.


Io non sono per nulla indifferente al suo amore, mai scritto e mai detto. E nemmeno ai tradimenti.
Dipende dal tradimento.

Secondo neretto.

Ok, sai tutto di me, visto la decisione con cui  scrivi quindi. Ri ok.


e ancora.
Coppia aperta di che?


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non sono per nulla indifferente al suo amore, mai scritto e mai detto. E nemmeno ai tradimenti.
> Dipende dal tradimento.
> 
> Secondo neretto.
> ...


io non presumo di sapere tutto di te, è l'impressione che dai da ciò che scrivi, senza alcuna polemica.

se ami una persona è naturale non sopportare di saperlo di altri e nello stesso tempo il tradirlo dovrebbe innescare uno stato d'animo diverso dal tuo. La tua semplicità nello scrivere che sei contenta, soddisfatta del suo rifuto alla ex che ancora ci prova, del suo amore per te è uguale alla semplicità con cui hai detto vado in motel a cornificare e, questo lascia pensare sulla tua sincerità.


----------



## Flavia (18 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Darmi una mossa? E come? All'inizio ho pensato "adesso mi do alla pazza vita", ma non ci sono riuscito perchè non è da me. Ho provato a sfogare la rabbia facendo più attività fisica, qualche hobby ce l'ho, il lavoro per me è una panacea, ma non basta. A volte vorrei spengere il cervello, ma come ti ho detto è la mente che vaga e mi riporta dove fa più male. Quando passo dove andavano per stare insieme mi fisso a guardare e penso, ma che ci posso fare? Ahò...non ci riesco!!


se, e dico se sei depresso
quello che stai facendo
è già un'ottima medicina 
per uscire da questo stato
darsi alla pazza gioa non serve
serve dedicarsi 
un poco di più a se stessi
distraiti con gli hobby che ti piacciono
fai passeggiate
non ti spegnerà il cervello
ma piano piano imparerai
a gestire il tuo dolore
in bocca al lupo:smile:


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> io non presumo di sapere tutto di te, è l'impressione che dai da ciò che scrivi, senza alcuna polemica.
> 
> se ami una persona è naturale non sopportare di saperlo di altri e nello stesso tempo il tradirlo dovrebbe innescare uno stato d'animo diverso dal tuo. La tua semplicità nello scrivere che sei contenta, soddisfatta del suo rifuto alla ex che ancora ci prova, del suo amore per te è uguale alla semplicità con cui hai detto vado in motel a cornificare e, questo lascia pensare sulla tua sincerità.



Non è il rifiuto a lei che mi rende soddisfatta o contenta e la ridico0larità del fatto. O almeno, io lo trovo ridicolo.
Il fatto che lui "rinunci" alla cena di natale denota un suo problema, non mio.


In effetti stasera chiederò a Mattia perchè si fa tanti problemi ad andare ad una semplice cena di natale.
mah!


----------



## perplesso (18 Dicembre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ci ripensa nel senso che cambia umore, che passa periodi più sereni ed altri in cui tutto torna a galla.
> Insomma non riesce a  trovare un equilibrio...Basta un niente, un riferimento, un pensiero, una frase... e la rabbia esplode di nuovo. Perchè?


perchè evidentemente quei periodi di serenità erano solo apparenti


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa non era voluta, ma tanto...sono qui.
> E non in motel


Guarda...scusami tu, non l'hai scritto con cattiveria, ma hai toccato un nervo scoperto e mi sono intristita.
Tanto per rimanere in tema di cose che ne fanno tornare in mente altre.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> io ho sempre apprezzato i tuoi post, anche questo, tutto quello che hai scritto prima di ciò che ho evidenziato.
> 
> ti sembra corretto?
> 
> ...


Debbo purtroppo assentire..anche se il mio stile di vita e'simile a quello di Tebe.Poveretto per dimostrarle il suo amore,rinuncia alla cena..e come lo ricompensa??finendo dentro un'alberghetto tre giorni prima di Natale......povero Mattia..che sfiga avere una donna cosi'..Tebe senza rancori no???
In verita' vi dico che una porcata cosi'non la potrei concepire neppure io....e'veramente troppo.


----------



## Gian (18 Dicembre 2012)

azz...
al confronto i siluri degli U-boot tedeschi nella II guerra mondiale
erano confettini abruzzesi...


----------



## Innominata (18 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Debbo purtroppo assentire..anche se il mio stile di vita e'simile a quello di Tebe.Poveretto per dimostrarle il suo amore,rinuncia alla cena..e come lo ricompensa??finendo dentro un'alberghetto tre giorni prima di Natale......povero Mattia..che sfiga avere una donna cosi'..Tebe senza rancori no???
> In verita' vi dico che una porcata cosi'non la potrei concepire neppure io....e'veramente troppo.


Vediamola "diversamente". Non che io sia d'accordo, eh?, però mi piace pensare che Tebe dica press'a poco: Mattia è intoccabile perfino da un motel. Oggettivamente non è così, ma è come dire che _dentro di me _un tradimento in motel non mette a repentaglio l'amore necessario. Quello che mi pare la de Beauvoir chiamava amore necessario, di fronte ai cosiddetti (sempre per lei) amori accessori.
Poi perché si abbia bisogno di amori accessori non lo spiegava bene neanche la de Beauvoir, ma è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Dicembre 2012)

Possibile che nessuno abbia ravvisato la battuta dissacrante in perfetto stile Tebe? 
Una cifra stilistica e umoristica

La mia è un'osservazione, non una difesa


----------



## lothar57 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Innominata ha detto:


> Vediamola "diversamente". Non che io sia d'accordo, eh?, però mi piace pensare che Tebe dica press'a poco: Mattia è intoccabile perfino da un motel. Oggettivamente non è così, ma è come dire che _dentro di me _un tradimento in motel non mette a repentaglio l'amore necessario. Quello che mi pare la de Beauvoir chiamava amore necessario, di fronte ai cosiddetti (sempre per lei) amori accessori.
> Poi perché si abbia bisogno di amori accessori non lo spiegava bene neanche la de Beauvoir, ma è un altro paio di maniche.


ascolta Innominata..io sono un super diavolo..senza cuore senza scrupoli..mi vergogno un po'a scriverlo,ma e'capitato di farlo alla mattina fuori e la sera in casa.senza il minimo problema.ma questa no..spiace con tutta la simpatia che ho per Tebe..si chiama pugnalata alle spalle di chi ti ama...e sono signore non scrivo altro...

Qualcuno scriva il contrario....


----------



## lunaiena (18 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> io ho sempre apprezzato i tuoi post, anche questo, tutto quello che hai scritto prima di ciò che ho evidenziato.
> 
> ti sembra corretto?
> 
> ...


Qualche tempo fa l'avrei pensata come te ... ma ora che comincio a capire il modo di pensare nei suoi gesti...
e la correttezza non c'entra proprio nulla...



lothar57 ha detto:


> Debbo purtroppo assentire..anche se il mio stile di vita e'simile a quello di Tebe.Poveretto per dimostrarle il suo amore,rinuncia alla cena..e come lo ricompensa??finendo dentro un'alberghetto tre giorni prima di Natale......povero Mattia..che sfiga avere una donna cosi'..Tebe senza rancori no???
> In verita' vi dico che una porcata cosi'non la potrei concepire neppure io....e'veramente troppo.


dai Lothy tu hai i tuoi nulla come alibi...
Tebe è diversamente fedele ma non è un alibi , è un modo di vivere...


----------



## Innominata (18 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ascolta Innominata..io sono un super diavolo..senza cuore senza scrupoli..mi vergogno un po'a scriverlo,ma e'capitato di farlo alla mattina fuori e la sera in casa.senza il minimo problema.ma questa no..spiace con tutta la simpatia che ho per Tebe..si chiama pugnalata alle spalle di chi ti ama...e sono signore non scrivo altro...
> 
> Qualcuno scriva il contrario....


Vuol dire che se hai da essere "riconoscente" per qualcosa allora signorilmente non lo fai? Mi pare una formalità da gentiluomini


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Guarda...scusami tu, non l'hai scritto con cattiveria, ma hai toccato un nervo scoperto e mi sono intristita.
> Tanto per rimanere in tema di cose che ne fanno tornare in mente altre.


No, non l'ho scritto con cattiveria era solo una battuta alla tebana diciamo, considerato che in motel non ci sono andata.

Capisco anche il momento no.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Innominata ha detto:


> Vuol dire che se hai da essere "riconoscente" per qualcosa allora signorilmente non lo fai? Mi pare una formalità da gentiluomini


capito male..non la chiamo con il suo nome..che tutti avete capito quale sia.


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Debbo purtroppo assentire..anche se il mio stile di vita e'simile a quello di Tebe.Poveretto per dimostrarle il suo amore,rinuncia alla cena..e come lo ricompensa??finendo dentro un'alberghetto tre giorni prima di Natale......povero Mattia..che sfiga avere una donna cosi'..Tebe senza rancori no???
> In verita' vi dico che una porcata cosi'non la potrei concepire neppure io....e'veramente troppo.



quando di travesti da torquemada sei abbastanza ridicolo, a parte questo non sono andata in motel era solo una battuta.
ma anche se non lo fosse stata sei proprio l'ultimo che può fare un discorso come leggo sopra.
Sei un uomo triste quando scrivi ste stronzate da duro e puro e poi stai tre anni a trombarti una, escluse le altre.
maddai...
Senza  polemica pure io.


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Possibile che nessuno abbia ravvisato la battuta dissacrante in perfetto stile Tebe?
> Una cifra stilistica e umoristica
> 
> La mia è un'osservazione, non una difesa



ma infatti pensavo fosse..come dire...lampante.
Mille però credo l'abbia capita dopo:smile:

Su Lothar credo non ci sia nulla da aggiungere.


----------



## iosonoio (18 Dicembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> se, e dico se sei depresso
> quello che stai facendo
> è già un'ottima medicina
> per uscire da questo stato
> ...


Grazie! Sto imparando più cose leggendo questo forum che un anno e mezzo di terapia...


----------



## Innominata (18 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> capito male..non la chiamo con il suo nome..che tutti avete capito quale sia.


Ma dài Lothar, non posso credere che tu dica che il giorno in cui tua moglie fa un atto rispettoso e amorevole nei tuoi confronti non la tradisci, mentre nei giorni "normali" se po' ...


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> capito male..non la chiamo con il suo nome..che tutti avete capito quale sia.



Ma cioè. 
Detto da te non ha nessuna valenza sulla mia persona, ma ti pare?
Che problemi ti fai?
Dovrebbe farseli quella che è stata anni con te e si è sentita dire della troia e del nulla, mica io.
O no?
Io mi preoccupo della considerazione che, eventualmente, mi da quello con cui scambio (avo) fluidi, mica di te o di qualsiasi altra persona qui sopra.
Se ti fa sentire meglio chiamami pure zoccola.
Mbè?


----------



## lothar57 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma cioè.
> Detto da te non ha nessuna valenza sulla mia persona, ma ti pare?
> Che problemi ti fai?
> Dovrebbe farseli quella che è stata anni con te e si è sentita dire della troia e del nulla, mica io.
> ...


cara Tebe,quando i giullari di corte non ti lisciano ti incavoli subito...ahahahh..che coda di paglia..pero',,mica ho scritto che spacci scusa??perche'prendersela cosi??e'la verita..lo sanno tutti..ma nessuno ha il coraggio di scriverlo.:smile:..poi mi frega zero sai..l'importante e'che cosi'non sia mia moglie.Vai in pace Tebina:rotfl:che Lothar ti protegga:carneval:


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma infatti pensavo fosse..come dire...lampante.
> Mille però credo l'abbia capita dopo:smile:
> 
> Su Lothar credo non ci sia nulla da aggiungere.


Si, una reazione simile a quella che ho avuto leggendoti per la prima volta, ma più pacata.


----------



## devastata (18 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> ma non sarebbe meglio se foste tutti single? non vivreste meglio con meno ripensamenti? potreste al massimo ripensare alla scopata della sera prima, che resterà positiva perche non pretende null'altro.



Posso quotarti mille volte!  Che caspita  vi sposate a fare se vi piace scopare con tutte/tutti?


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Si, ho avuto una reazione simile a quella che ho avuto leggendoti per la prima volta, ma più pacata.



pace? flapflap

(tanto ricapita..sono recidiva con le mie battutacce...:unhappy


----------



## Innominata (18 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Posso quotarti mille volte!  Che caspita  vi sposate a fare se vi piace scopare con tutte/tutti?


Cioè, ti può pure piacere, ma sposandosi si sceglie di adibirsi ad altri piaceri insieme al parner all'interno del patto, e l'archiviazione di quel piacere dovrebbe essere non così faticosa...o no?


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> pace? flapflap
> 
> (tanto ricapita..sono recidiva con le mie battutacce...:unhappy


ma si, ci farò il callo 

oppure sclererò ogni volta


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ma si, ci farò il callo
> 
> oppure sclererò ogni volta



ok, accordo trovato.
Cazziami

(paura)


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Tebe,quando i giullari di corte non ti lisciano ti incavoli subito...ahahahh..che coda di paglia..pero',,mica ho scritto che spacci scusa??perche'prendersela cosi??e'la verita..lo sanno tutti..ma nessuno ha il coraggio di scriverlo.:smile:..poi mi frega zero sai..l'importante e'che cosi'non sia mia moglie.Vai in pace Tebina:rotfl:che Lothar ti protegga:carneval:



ommadonna


----------



## lothar57 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ommadonna


non si nomina la Madonna Tebe.....ascolta imperatrice delle invornite di tutte le galassie..noi siamo identici o quasi..ma su qualche cosa potremmo divergere??senza polemiche ed offese??
stamattina un'amico mi ha ''aperto gli occhi''su una certa cosa,gli ho detto che da oggi sara''il mio grillo parlante''e l'ho ringraziatoSai Tebe da buon egocentrico e carico di autostima..pensavo una cavolata..lui mi ha fatto capire...e'un po'quello che ho fatto io,con te...solo che io ho apprezzato.Tu no.


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok, accordo trovato.
> Cazziami
> 
> (paura)


La prossima volta, sarà una cosa epica.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non si nomina la Madonna Tebe.....ascolta imperatrice delle invornite di tutte le galassie..noi siamo identici o quasi..ma su qualche cosa potremmo divergere??senza polemiche ed offese??
> stamattina un'amico mi ha ''aperto gli occhi''su una certa cosa,gli ho detto che da oggi sara''il mio grillo parlante''e l'ho ringraziatoSai Tebe da buon egocentrico e carico di autostima..pensavo una cavolata..lui mi ha fatto capire...e'un po'quello che ho fatto io,con te...solo che io ho apprezzato.Tu no.



Ma cosa stai dicendo... Non ho capito cosa hai cercato di far capire
se non altro però quando ti leggo mi faccio delle belle risate...
Sei troppo forte Lothy...non cambiare mai!!
at salut che ciò da lavorare...


----------



## Flavia (18 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Grazie! Sto imparando più cose leggendo questo forum che un anno e mezzo di terapia...


io non posso darti consigli
ogni caso è unico per il suo contesto
però ti parlo da persona
che si è ritrovata nel buio più totale
la depressione è subdola
ma piano piano si risale
i farmaci, la terapia psicologica
aiutano, ma il grosso del lavoro
come ben saprai spetta a te
forza può essere difficile,
ma non impossibile:smile:


----------



## Flavia (18 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ascolta Innominata..io sono un super diavolo..senza cuore senza scrupoli..mi vergogno un po'a scriverlo,ma e'capitato di farlo alla mattina fuori e la sera in casa.senza il minimo problema.ma questa no..spiace con tutta la simpatia che ho per Tebe..si chiama pugnalata alle spalle di chi ti ama...e sono signore non scrivo altro...
> 
> Qualcuno scriva il contrario....


a costo di sembrare una bigotta
ma questa Lothar non si può sentire, 
è allucinante, e di cose allucinanti
ne ho lette parecchie qui sul forum
senza rancore


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2012)

*minchia*

è successo un infero, non posso lasciarvi che.....

tebe, io non appello una donna dalle proprie voglie. sappilo. 
 non capisco perchè tu, pur dicendo di amarlo lo debba tradire. se è così c'è qualcosa che tra voi non va.
inoltre fai apparire, parlandone, il tuo uomo come una merda. non è piacevole mancare di rispetto ad una persona chiunque essa sia.

vuoi tradirla? fallo ma non è necessario che tutti sappiano che lui potrebbe fare la pubblicità della wind.

e poi, non è lui che ha un problema a non accettare un'invito a cena, lui ti ha fatto sapere, perchè forse vuole confermarti il suo amore


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> è successo un infero, non posso lasciarvi che.....
> 
> *tebe, io non appello una donna dalle proprie voglie. sappilo. *
> non capisco perchè tu, pur dicendo di amarlo lo debba tradire. se è così c'è qualcosa che tra voi non va.
> ...


faccio apparire Mattia una merda?
Pubblicità della wind? 

ammetto di non capire la _parabola_. 
Non sempre sono svelta di comprendonio. sono seria.

Per il neretto, non avevo dubbi.


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> faccio apparire Mattia una merda?
> Pubblicità della wind?
> 
> ammetto di non capire la _parabola_.
> ...


spero tu sia sincera.


domani, ma solo domani, ti mando un pm, adesso non posso, chiarirà qualcosa-
io non capisco il perchè tu debba farci sapere che hai un'altro, la necessità di comunicare che tradisci.
la necessità di mostrarti traditrice.
il non voler apprezzare che un uomo ti ami e ricambiare il suo amore con altro amore senza la necessità di dover provare il tradimento per capire quanto sia importante?


----------



## free (18 Dicembre 2012)

boh, io invece ho trovato stonate le frasi


_Non ho nessun problema con tebe, e mi lascerebbe pure venire, sono io che troverei la situazione vomitevole. per me._


per il vomitevole, perchè lo vedo come una sorta di rinnegare il fatto di avere passato dei bei momenti con una persona
il passato è passato, giusto, ma non ha senso calpestarlo o disprezzarlo, secondo me, e tra l'altro non ci si fa una bella figura, nemmeno con se stessi
tuttavia forse non ho ben inteso, e del resto ammetto di essere piuttosto comprensiva riguardo agli "errori" del passato (o come li vogliamo chiamare), miei o altrui


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Dicembre 2012)

Innominata ha detto:


> Vediamola "diversamente". Non che io sia d'accordo, eh?, però mi piace pensare che Tebe dica press'a poco: Mattia è intoccabile perfino da un motel. Oggettivamente non è così, ma è come dire che _dentro di me _un tradimento in motel non mette a repentaglio l'amore necessario. Quello che mi pare la de Beauvoir chiamava amore necessario, di fronte ai cosiddetti (sempre per lei) amori accessori.
> Poi perché si abbia bisogno di amori accessori non lo spiegava bene neanche la de Beauvoir, ma è un altro paio di maniche.


la de Beauvoir aveva bisogno di amori accessori perché  il suo amore necessario, JP, di amori accessori ne aveva a bizzeffe. Con Sartre, o così, o pomì. E lei cercava di non morirci troppo dentro. Senza riuscirci. 

Per il resto anche io penso che Tebe la veda così, in grossa parte.


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Dicembre 2012)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma dài Lothar, non posso credere che tu dica che il giorno in cui tua moglie fa un atto rispettoso e amorevole nei tuoi confronti non la tradisci, mentre nei giorni "normali" se po' ...


e approvo. Almeno un po' di coerenza.


----------



## free (18 Dicembre 2012)

Lotharone rimetti l'editto natalizio dell'anno scorso!
così il natale è natale


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> spero tu sia sincera.
> 
> 
> domani, ma solo domani, ti mando un pm, adesso non posso, chiarirà qualcosa-
> ...


Sincerità da una traditrice? mai!
A parte gli scherzi, si. Sono sincera.

primo neretto. Che dirti. Sono logorroicamente scribacchina e la storia con Man nella vita reale non posso raccontarla a nessuno, nemmeno alle mie amichette storiche, che mi "sosterrebbero" ma conoscono mattia e non voglio che lui dubiti mai di loro e della loro sincerità. 
Quindi questa è la mia parte oscura. (paura)
E comunque siamo su tradimento.net, dove vuoi che lo scriva?
Non è una necessità. Sono comunicativa a manetta e senza poterlo fare ad qua dello schermo.
e qui sono. Poi comunque penso che il 90% sia sul blog.

secondo neretto. 
Non è così per me, ma capsco la tua posizione. Tu dai un certo valore alla fedeltà, io tutt'altro.
Per te è importante anche quella fisica, per me no. E' basilare quella del cuore.

Io so già quanto è importante Mattia nella mia vita, non ho bisogno di un tradimento per sapere o avere conferme.
Scelgo Mattia tutti i giorni.


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> boh, io invece ho trovato stonate le frasi
> 
> 
> _Non ho nessun problema con tebe, e mi lascerebbe pure venire, sono io che troverei la situazione vomitevole. per me._
> ...


Mattia non è un traditore e questo tradimento ha scavato più dentro di lui che dentro di me. ha dovuto confrontarsi con la sua parte dura e pura che si è frantumata tragicamente davanti ad un periodo difficile.
nel dopo. nella nostra ricostruzione di casa coppia, lui ha potuto valutare i miei comportamenti e i comportamenti di lei, totalmente inadatti alla situazione.
Lui non rinnega nulla. Nulla.
Fa solo le sue considerazioni.
Guarda chi ha vicino e chi avrebbe potuto avere.
Non vedo ne disprezzo nè calpesto, nè rinnegazione.


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2012)

Innominata ha detto:


> Vediamola "diversamente". Non che io sia d'accordo, eh?, però mi piace pensare che Tebe dica press'a poco: Mattia è intoccabile perfino da un motel. Oggettivamente non è così, ma è come dire che _dentro di me _un tradimento in motel non mette a repentaglio l'amore necessario. Quello che mi pare la de Beauvoir chiamava amore necessario, di fronte ai cosiddetti (sempre per lei) amori accessori.
> Poi perché si abbia bisogno di amori accessori non lo spiegava bene neanche la de Beauvoir, ma è un altro paio di maniche.





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> la de Beauvoir aveva bisogno di amori accessori perché  il suo amore necessario, JP, di amori accessori ne aveva a bizzeffe. Con Sartre, o così, o pomì. E lei cercava di non morirci troppo dentro. Senza riuscirci.
> 
> Per il resto anche io penso che Tebe la veda così, in grossa parte.




mi state facendo paura

:scared:


----------



## free (18 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mattia non è un traditore e questo tradimento ha scavato più dentro di lui che dentro di me. ha dovuto confrontarsi con la sua parte dura e pura che si è frantumata tragicamente davanti ad un periodo difficile.
> nel dopo. nella nostra ricostruzione di casa coppia, lui ha potuto valutare i miei comportamenti e i comportamenti di lei, totalmente inadatti alla situazione.
> Lui non rinnega nulla. Nulla.
> Fa solo le sue considerazioni.
> ...



ma infatti, sono io che sono più portata a ri-pensare come mai trovassi tanto interessante una persona (che mi è preso??), piuttosto che deliberare che la persona fosse inadatta
da qui, non troverei vomitevole la situazione, piuttosto inspiegabile o imbarazzante il mio pregresso ed ormai svanito  interesse


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti, sono io che sono più portata a ri-pensare come mai trovassi tanto interessante una persona (che mi è preso??), piuttosto che deliberare che la persona fosse inadatta
> da qui, non troverei vomitevole la situazione, piuttosto inspiegabile o imbarazzante il mio pregresso ed ormai svanito  interesse


mattia è parecchio enfatico nelle sue esternazioni. E' mezzo siciliano e mezzo napoletano.
Bisogna sempre scremare un pò quello che dice.


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2012)

non ci sto capendo molto, ho sonno, leggo e rileggo e non capisco una mazza, scrivo rileggo cancello e riscrivo. meglio andare a letto.
voi continuate pure, ma non tanto, non è piacevole leggere molte pagine per scrivere poi un po a tutti. 

tebe, sei da capire, non è facile, soprattutto a quest'ora, hai un mondo dell'amore tutto tuo, il cuore distinto dal piacere corporale, non è facile amare così, è più un volere bene, un'abitudine piacevole da coltivare senza limiti e se capita magari si scopa. 
hai detto che preferisci trovare la pasta a tavola che l'amore incondizionato del tuo uomo. sei fuori di testa, piacevolmente, amichevolmente, ma non dirmi che nel mio primo "attacco" ho sbagliato le mosse: sei tu, non dirmi che erravo.


a domani, care-


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi state facendo paura
> 
> :scared:


ma perché Tebe? Io in genere annoio o irrito, ma addirittura far paura...


----------



## fruitbasket (19 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non è così per me, ma capsco la tua posizione. *Tu dai un certo valore alla fedeltà, io tutt'altro.
> Per te è importante anche quella fisica, per me no. E' basilare quella del cuore.
> *
> Io so già quanto è importante Mattia nella mia vita, non ho bisogno di un tradimento per sapere o avere conferme.
> Scelgo Mattia tutti i giorni.


Tebe, io e te siamo estremamente diversi perchè se dovessi incontrare un'altra donna e farci sesso, probabilmente comincerei anche a lasciarci la testa e i sentimenti. Ma non per questo ti giudico o ti do della zoccola e non dico di essere meglio di te...
Vorrei solo capire una cosa nell'economia del tuo pensiero: giustamente dici di amare Mattia col cuore, e ti basta riservagli questo per sentirti fedele a lui. Però lo ami anche fisicamente e non credo che tu riesca a scindere le due cose con lui. Cioè: se tu amassi Mattia solo di cuore vivreste come fratello e sorella mentre invece siete una coppia... 
Non credi che allora anche l'infedeltà solamente fisica crei un vulnus nel vostro rapporto? magari meno grave, ne sono certo, ma un danno lo arrechi, no? tanto più che mi pare di capire che ciò che fai lo fai sottobanco, le motivazioni le conosci solo tu...


----------



## tradito77 (19 Dicembre 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Secondo voi perchè il tradito ci ripensa?


Buongiorno a tutti.
Torno qui dopo un po' di latitanza e che trovo? Questa interessate discussione.
Interessante non perchè abbia una risposta per Ferita, con cui condivido (ahimè) questo duro percorso, ma per alcuni spunti interessanti.
Ci penso e ci ripenso da 4 anni ormai, e non ne vengo fuori.
Nelle mille divagazioni dei miei pensieri, non ancora giunti al capolinea, sono arrivato alla conclusione (provvisoria) che è inutile, non si può dimenticare. Si può far finta di non ricordare, ingannare sè stessi in un'illusione che per quanto ben confezionata è pur sempre un enorme castello di carte: basta poco e viene giù tutto.
Dopo un tradimento, l'istinto ci impone di percorrere un'unica strada mentre la ragione ci permette di divagare per mille sentieri pur di evitare di imboccare quella via ampia, diritta e ben illuminata che sappiamo bene dove conduce.
Per ora continuo a camminare....


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma perché Tebe? Io in genere annoio o irrito, ma addirittura far paura...



tu soprattutto.
Ogni tanto fai citazioni che devo scartabellare nella memoria scolastica e mi sento _ignoranta._


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Tebe, io e te siamo estremamente diversi perchè se dovessi incontrare un'altra donna e farci sesso, probabilmente comincerei anche a lasciarci la testa e i sentimenti. Ma non per questo ti giudico o ti do della zoccola e non dico di essere meglio di te...
> Vorrei solo capire una cosa nell'economia del tuo pensiero: giustamente dici di amare Mattia col cuore, e ti basta riservagli questo per sentirti fedele a lui. Però lo ami anche fisicamente e non credo che tu riesca a scindere le due cose con lui. Cioè: se tu amassi Mattia solo di cuore vivreste come fratello e sorella mentre invece siete una coppia...
> *Non credi che allora anche l'infedeltà solamente fisica crei un vulnus nel vostro rapporto?* magari meno grave, ne sono certo, ma un danno lo arrechi, no? tanto più che mi pare di capire che ciò che fai lo fai sottobanco, le motivazioni le conosci solo tu...



Lo provoca perchè Mattia dice di credere nella fedeltà, l'ha sempre detto quindi il vulnus sarebbe solo il suo.
Perchè a differenza mia, non ha mai avuto quel 10% solo suo e da non condividere.
Poi lui nel tradimento lui ci vede un sacco di cose e infatti non concepisce quello solo per sesso.
Lo carica  di amore facendolo poi esondare anche nel rapporto ufficiale.
Da fedele lui ha tradito per mancanze e questo si che è un tradimento che mi ha spaccato, temporaneamente, le ossa.
Ma se se avesse avuto una "relazione" solo di sesso senza dare picconate a quello che eravamo noi, niente sarebbe successo.

Le motivazioni del perchè io tradisco non sono le motivazioni classiche. O quelle di Mattia.
Non sono felice, non amo e tutto il resto.
Ogni tanto ho voglia di qualcosa di diverso.
Non una cosa parallela.
Solo diversa.
Che non vorrei mai tutti i giorni.
Il mio "tutti giorni" in rosa è solo Mattia.


----------



## Lui (19 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....................
> Le motivazioni del perchè io tradisco non sono le motivazioni classiche. O quelle di Mattia.
> Non sono felice, non amo e tutto il resto.
> Ogni tanto ho voglia di qualcosa di diverso.
> ...



non è che io voglia fare il processo alle tue scelte o alla tua vita, ben lungi da me, ti prndo solamente ad esempio:
tu, ma come tante altre persone, tradisci per monotonia, per abitudine di vita quotidiana, perchè nel rapporto manca l'amore, e come trascorrere una serata monella con le amiche.
 la tua vita con mattia è rosa perchè scorre senza intoppi.


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> non è che io voglia fare il processo alle tue scelte o alla tua vita, ben lungi da me, ti prndo solamente ad esempio:
> tu, ma come tante altre persone, tradisci per monotonia, per abitudine di vita quotidiana, perchè nel rapporto manca l'amore, e come trascorrere una serata monella con le amiche.
> la tua vita con mattia è rosa perchè scorre senza intoppi.


è rosa perchè lo amo.
E di intoppi ce ne sono stati, ce ne sono e anche gravi.
Non crederai mica che scriva davvero tutto.
Qui scrivo il rosa.
Le "umane miserie" di una vita di coppia me le smazzo nella vita reale.

Felice però di aver fatto capire che il mio amore per lui appare senza intoppi.
Perchè è così che lo vivo e lo sento.
Nonostante la realtà sia diversa, come è giusto che sia.
ai robi del mulino bianco e similari gli darei fuoco.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ai robi del mulino bianco e similari gli darei fuoco.


Ok per Banderas... ma salviamo almeno la gallina. Già ha avuto una vita difficile...


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok per Banderas... ma salviamo almeno la gallina. Già ha avuto una vita difficile...



banderas mugnaio non si può vedere.
Una roba di un triste...


Zorro. Un sogno erotico distrutto


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *banderas mugnaio non si può vedere.
> *Una roba di un triste...
> 
> 
> Zorro. Un sogno erotico distrutto


Il crollo di un sex simbol


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il crollo di un sex simbol


se almeno non avesse flirtato così spudoratamente con la gallina...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se almeno non avesse flirtato così spudoratamente con la gallina...


...già


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tu soprattutto.
> Ogni tanto fai citazioni che devo scartabellare nella memoria scolastica e mi sento _ignoranta._



beh, in questo caso mi discolpo: era partita Innominata a parlare degli amori della De Beauvoir, sull'argomento Sartre e dintorni mi sento ferrata, amo molto entrambi . Sartre, diversamente fedele per statuto e prassi, ti sarebbe piaciuto assai, molto poco bello ma terribilmente affascinante. La De Beauvoir, diversamente fedele ma solo per reazione/emulazione, l'ha spezzata in due


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> banderas mugnaio non si può vedere.
> Una roba di un triste...
> 
> 
> Zorro. Un sogno erotico distrutto


approvo!!!!!!!!!!
E' come se Jack Sparrow amoreggiasse con una chihuahua, non se pò vedé. :unhappy:


----------



## Lui (19 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> approvo!!!!!!!!!!
> E' come se Jack Sparrow amoreggiasse con una chihuahua, non se pò vedé. :unhappy:


infatti, t'immagini poveretta.


----------



## Flavia (19 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> approvo!!!!!!!!!!
> E' come se Jack Sparrow amoreggiasse con una chihuahua, non se pò vedé. :unhappy:


non toccatemi Jack Sparrow!!!!!!


----------



## Simy (19 Dicembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> non toccatemi Jack Sparrow!!!!!!



lui può amoreggiare con chi vuole :inlove:


----------



## Flavia (19 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> lui può amoreggiare con chi vuole :inlove:


rsetto:
ma con una chiwawa giammai!!!!
quanto è stata benevola
madre natura con lui:smile:


----------



## Lui (19 Dicembre 2012)

Simy;1049853[SIZE=4 ha detto:
			
		

> ]*lui*[/SIZE] può amoreggiare con chi vuole :inlove:


un po m'assomiglia, è vero, lo dicono in tanti, non c'avevo mai fatto caso.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Dicembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> non toccatemi Jack Sparrow!!!!!!



ma infatti. LUI rischia parecchio, se insiste così :incazzato:

non ne azzecca una...


io facevo un esempio per mostrare l'incongruità dell'accoppiata Banderas-gallina...


----------



## Gian (19 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Posso quotarti mille volte!  Che caspita  vi sposate a fare se vi piace scopare con tutte/tutti?


fenomenale . :up:


----------



## ferita (19 Dicembre 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Torno qui dopo un po' di latitanza e che trovo? Questa interessate discussione.
> Interessante non perchè abbia una risposta per Ferita, con cui condivido (ahimè) questo duro percorso, ma per alcuni spunti interessanti.
> Ci penso e ci ripenso da 4 anni ormai, e non ne vengo fuori.
> ...


Però a me non piace vivere così...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, in questo caso mi discolpo: era partita Innominata a parlare degli amori della De Beauvoir, sull'argomento Sartre e dintorni mi sento ferrata, amo molto entrambi . Sartre, diversamente fedele per statuto e prassi, ti sarebbe piaciuto assai, molto poco bello ma terribilmente affascinante. La De Beauvoir, diversamente fedele ma solo per reazione/emulazione, l'ha spezzata in due


Ecco il nostro tratto comune no?
Adoro quella donna...
Sartre un po' meno...avevo sedici anni quando ho letto la nausea eh?


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco il nostro tratto comune no?
> Adoro quella donna...
> Sartre un po' meno...avevo sedici anni quando ho letto la nausea eh?



Beh, secondo me lei è molto, molto brava, ma lui è un genio. E quella genialità lei l'ha pagata. Credo che fosse la prima coppia libera famosa del tempo. O una delle prime. Solo che la libertà della coppia l'aveva decisa lui...
Lei è sempre stata un po' succube della sula genialità, e ti credo, era con uno dei filosofi più importanti del tempo...al confronto, Camus era un superficiale...
Insomma, molla e piglia, si trasferisce altrove e poi torna, prova a mollarlo e poi si pente, prova e riprova alla fine hanno vissuto insieme: lui al piano di sotto e lei al piano di sopra . Un pianerottolo e una rampa di scale a dividerli! E lui di sotto, a trescare con le pischelle...e lei che ci impazziva dentro...

ci sono racconti celebri (di altri) di lui e lei al Café Flore o alle Deux Magots (caffè parigini che esistono ancora, entrambi belli), lei ad un tavolino da sola a scrivere o con amici (tipo Nizan, mica cazzi) e Sartre che teneva udienza alle giovanissime ammiratrici, scegliendole per il dopo caffè...

Ecco spiegati gli amori accessori di Innominata. L'amore necessario era il filosofo stronzo, ma qualcosa doveva pur fare, no? Di uno di loro, Nelson Algren, si era anche innamorata. E dunque l'ha lasciato per stare...con chi? Ovviamente, con Sartre. Però, al di là di tutto, in modi strani e non paritari, S. e JP. si sono amati. Tanto. E hanno scritto, tanto. E li ho letti, tutti . Pure quelli degli amici, da Merleau-Ponty a Camus (adoro! E lui sì che era anarchico, e teneva testa al troppo marxista Sartre) passando per Nizan ... insomma, l'esistenzialismo, una delle filosofie più avvincenti, per me. E in mezzo c'è tutto, la guerra di Spagna, la Resistenza, Picasso...

Ok lezione finita. ... Tebe, ora me lo merito il link del sito degli emoticons divertenti che hai trovato (tipo quello dell'Inquisizione)? Grazie!!!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Beh, secondo me lei è molto, molto brava, ma lui è un genio. E quella genialità lei l'ha pagata. Credo che fosse la prima coppia libera famosa del tempo. O una delle prime. Solo che la libertà della coppia l'aveva decisa lui...
> Lei è sempre stata un po' succube della sula genialità, e ti credo, era con uno dei filosofi più importanti del tempo...al confronto, Camus era un superficiale...
> Insomma, molla e piglia, si trasferisce altrove e poi torna, prova a mollarlo e poi si pente, prova e riprova alla fine hanno vissuto insieme: lui al piano di sotto e lei al piano di sopra . Un pianerottolo e una rampa di scale a dividerli! E lui di sotto, a trescare con le pischelle...e lei che ci impazziva dentro...
> 
> ...


Potenza dell'ingegno...
Ma io ti chiedo dall'alto del tuo spirito femminile...
Provo dirtelo in veneto: Ciò Anna, ma eralo poco bruto Sartre? L'era parfin stralocio!

Ma su quel rapporto che dici, ve n'è uno di simile proprio in francia in quegli anni.
Lei Jeanne Demessieux immolata alla causa del grande maestro Marcel Duprè.
E non è mai riuscita a superarlo, rimettendoci i nervi nell'iperstudio...

[video=youtube;gRcMtB27z7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRcMtB27z7E[/video]

Ma senti come qui i due temi uno intorta l'altro.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2012)

Ma lei come compositrice non scherzava e brillava per un'originalità mai sentita prima...

[video=youtube;cZzE7hhXBvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZzE7hhXBvg[/video]


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Potenza dell'ingegno...
> Ma io ti chiedo dall'alto del tuo spirito femminile...
> Provo dirtelo in veneto: Ciò Anna, ma eralo poco bruto Sartre? L'era parfin stralocio!


oh sì che era brutto. Ma brutto brutto! Camus, invece...:inlove:

per il resto, la sento domani, ora va di rock, non ce la posso fare (scusa , ma sai, sono atea )


----------



## fruitbasket (19 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Lo provoca perchè Mattia dice di credere nella fedeltà, l'ha sempre detto quindi il vulnus sarebbe solo il suo.*
> Perchè a differenza mia, non ha mai avuto quel 10% solo suo e da non condividere.
> Poi lui nel tradimento lui ci vede un sacco di cose e infatti non concepisce quello solo per sesso.
> Lo carica  di amore facendolo poi esondare anche nel rapporto ufficiale.
> ...


Ok, la ferita che arreca è solamente sua...
ma in una coppia ferire l'altro non porta a danneggiare anche il rapporto? Sono d'accordo pienamente con te: ci sono veramente tanti modi per tradire e per ferire il compagno ma anche il "solo" tradimento sessuale non conduce a questo esito? penso che anche tu la pensi così, altrimenti non agiresti clandestinamente... ma magiari sono limitato di vedute io.


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2012)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Ok, la ferita che arreca è solamente sua...
> *ma in una coppia ferire l'altro non porta a danneggiare anche il rapporto?* Sono d'accordo pienamente con te: ci sono veramente tanti modi per tradire e per ferire il compagno ma anche il "solo" tradimento sessuale non conduce a questo esito? penso che anche tu la pensi così, altrimenti non agiresti clandestinamente... ma magiari sono limitato di vedute io.


il punto è che non capisco come ci si possa sentire feriti da qualcosa che nemmeno immagini ci sia, da qualcosa che se anche lo scopri sai già che non vuol dire nulla perchè è solo sesso.

cosa vuoi che ti dica. per quanto sia stata tradita molti tradimenti non riesco proprio a vederli come danneggianti per il rapporto.
non lo capisco proprio.
solo tre li ho vissuti male, il peggiore mattia.
e tutti hanno avuto lo stesso comune denominatore.
uomini fedeli che mi hanno tradita per sentimento. 
e quindi hanno fatto entrare la loro coppia fedifraga nella mia.
Ennò!
questi si che sono altro paio di maniche


----------



## Lui (19 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma infatti. LUI rischia parecchio, se insiste così :incazzato:
> 
> non ne azzecca una...
> 
> ...


cosa rischio?

non leggo mai tra le righe, anche perchè spesso non c'è nulla da leggere.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, in questo caso mi discolpo: era partita Innominata a parlare degli amori della De Beauvoir, sull'argomento Sartre e dintorni mi sento ferrata, amo molto entrambi . *Sartre, diversamente fedele per statuto e prassi, ti sarebbe piaciuto assai*, molto poco bello ma terribilmente affascinante. La De Beauvoir, diversamente fedele ma solo per reazione/emulazione, l'ha spezzata in due



Non ricordo il titolo mannaggia... un saggio che trattava le memorie delle altre donne di Sartre.
Da cui si evinceva che il signore era un narcisista affamato di attenzioni e vampiro sentimentale di tutto rispetto.
Un ometto, insomma, sentimentalmente.
A parte la sua Castoro (la De Beauvoir) si circondava di donzelle fragili con grossi problemi emotivi, ad alcune raccontava delle altre ad altre no, ad alcune prometteva una vacanza insieme e poi ci andava con un'altra, una volta almeno organizzò un incontro in cui una, che sapeva di un altra, li vide assieme dopo che lui le aveva promesso che sarebbero stati da soli, e lei, visto che l'altra non sapeva (sì, sì, beautiful gli lega le stringhe) si dovette nascondere umiliata.


----------



## fruitbasket (20 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> il punto è che non capisco come ci si possa sentire feriti da qualcosa che nemmeno immagini ci sia, da qualcosa che se *anche lo scopri sai già che non vuol dire nulla perchè è solo sesso*.


Sei stata molto chiara. E' quel "solo" (o per meglio dire "solamente") su cui non siamo d'accordo. Sarà che per me il sesso è molto importante... oppure sono sessuofobo! oddio!!! 




Tebe ha detto:


> cosa vuoi che ti dica. per quanto sia stata tradita molti tradimenti non riesco proprio a vederli come danneggianti per il rapporto.
> non lo capisco proprio.
> solo tre li ho vissuti male, il peggiore mattia.
> e tutti hanno avuto lo stesso comune denominatore.
> ...


per quanto sessuofobo , quoto quest'ultimo pensiero alla grande!


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ricordo il titolo mannaggia... un saggio che trattava le memorie delle altre donne di Sartre.
> Da cui si evinceva che il signore era un narcisista affamato di attenzioni e vampiro sentimentale di tutto rispetto.
> Un ometto, insomma, sentimentalmente.
> A parte la sua Castoro (la De Beauvoir) si circondava di donzelle fragili con grossi problemi emotivi, ad alcune raccontava delle altre ad altre no, ad alcune prometteva una vacanza insieme e poi ci andava con un'altra, una volta almeno organizzò un incontro in cui una, che sapeva di un altra, li vide assieme dopo che lui le aveva promesso che sarebbero stati da soli, e lei, visto che l'altra non sapeva (sì, sì, beautiful gli lega le stringhe) si dovette nascondere umiliata.


che ometto. Come si fa a pensare la libertà, a costruire un'idea filosofica di quello spessore e poi...essere un ometto così. Boh. E come faceva Simone ad amarlo così...Hannah Arendt non se lo sarebbe consentito (va bene, va bene, è stata con Heidegger, lo ammetto, ma appena ha capito che era nazi-simpatizzante l'ha sfanculato all'istante)...


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> che ometto. *Come si fa* a pensare la libertà, a costruire un'idea filosofica di quello spessore e poi...essere un ometto così. Boh. E come faceva Simone ad amarlo così...Hannah Arendt non se lo sarebbe consentito (va bene, va bene, è stata con Heidegger, lo ammetto, ma appena ha capito che era nazi-simpatizzante l'ha sfanculato all'istante)...



Non siamo perfetti.
La teoria riesce più facile della pratica. Io sono bravissima nella teoria, nella pratica la mia vita è tutt'ora un casino


----------



## Gian (20 Dicembre 2012)

aahh  finalmente un po' di cultura. Giuro che non scherzo. :up:
Fa piacere leggere che qualcuno (in realtà qualcuna) ha letto dei libri
interessanti e conosce autori.
Complimenti di vero cuore. I libri fanno sempre bene, la gente
non legge quasi più e per certi versi i risultati si vedono
(diciamo che si leggono...è davvero straziante vedere l'incultura
di certi personaggi provvisti di misere 5 dita e una linea adsl). 

Adesso cerco di approfondire anch'io le gesta amorose di questi autori francesi.
Rinnovo i complimenti :up:

e l'unica cosa che miseramente posso fare (per ora) è un accenno ad una nota attrice:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sylvia_Kristel


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> aahh  finalmente un po' di cultura. Giuro che non scherzo. :up:
> Fa piacere leggere che qualcuno (in realtà qualcuna) ha letto dei libri
> interessanti e conosce autori.
> Complimenti di vero cuore. I libri fanno sempre bene, la gente
> ...



Ospite g,

scusa sai, ma la tua firma è un chiaro invito a broccolarti. Indecente, direi.
Se davvero tu avessi voluto non farti broccolare avresti dovuto scrivere "sono tutto vostro, mi concedo a chiunque mi scriva"


----------



## Gian (20 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ospite g,
> 
> scusa sai, ma la tua firma è un chiaro invito a broccolarti. Indecente, direi.
> Se davvero tu avessi voluto non farti broccolare avresti dovuto scrivere "sono tutto vostro, mi concedo a chiunque mi scriva"



ahahaha :rotfl:
C'è tutto un retroscena che non sai....devi sapere che il sottoscritto è stato accusato
di averci "provato"....con tutte le signore di questo forum. Mediante invio
di piccoli messaggi su argomenti "piccanti", tipo tradimento, crisi con la moglie,
aspettative di separazione, situazioni di merda varie.
Tutti argomenti che come vedi possono eccitare l'interlocutore,
possono davvero creare una aurea sexy e favorire l'intrigo, la trasgressione più spinta :rotfl::rotfl:
L'accusa è pesante, come vedi non sono io ad essere stato broccolato
bensì vi è stata calunnia di broccolonìa. Si dirà così?
Boh. Chissà cosa ne direbbe Simone De Beauvoir .

Scusate per l'interruzione della brillante dissertazione.


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> il punto è che non capisco come ci si possa sentire feriti da qualcosa che nemmeno immagini ci sia, da qualcosa che se anche lo scopri sai già che non vuol dire nulla perchè è solo sesso.
> 
> cosa vuoi che ti dica. per quanto sia stata tradita molti tradimenti non riesco proprio a vederli come danneggianti per il rapporto.
> non lo capisco proprio.
> ...


c'è una riflessione da fare: tre compagni che tradiscono a 360 gradi non sono pochi .
mi chiedo quindi se la considerazione che la fedeltà sessuale non sia importante in realtà non agevoli l'innamoramento.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è una riflessione da fare: tre compagni che tradiscono a 360 gradi non sono pochi .
> mi chiedo quindi se la considerazione che la fedeltà sessuale non sia importante in realtà non agevoli l'innamoramento.



Ma è Tebe che non crede che la fedeltà sessuale sia importante, e lei non si è innamorata.
Loro, i fedeli, dicevano che non l'avrebbero tradita perchè per loro la fedeltà sessuale era importante. 
Sbaglio Tebe?


----------



## iosonoio (20 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma è Tebe che non crede che la fedeltà sessuale sia importante, e lei non si è innamorata.
> Loro, i fedeli, dicevano che non l'avrebbero tradita perchè per loro la fedeltà sessuale era importante.
> Sbaglio Tebe?


Una domanda: come si fa a scindere il sesso dal sentimento? Voglio dire che se non c'è prima qualcosa, non si va a letto insieme, non concedi quella parte di te a una persona che non ti abbia in qualche modo coinvolto emotivamente...o no?


----------



## iosonoio (20 Dicembre 2012)

Volevo dire come si può e non come si fa...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Una domanda: come si fa a scindere il sesso dal sentimento? Voglio dire che se non c'è prima qualcosa, non si va a letto insieme, non concedi quella parte di te a una persona che non ti abbia in qualche modo coinvolto emotivamente...o no?


No. 
Non sempre, almeno.


----------



## iosonoio (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No.
> Non sempre, almeno.


azzardiamo va...diciamo mai?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> azzardiamo va...diciamo mai?


naaaa. Diciamo che, leggendo qui, ho visto che c'è di tutto.
E fino a qui ci sto pure io, perchè ho, seppur vaghi, ricordi di gioventù che ... effettivamente, mi dimostrano che sesso e sentimento non vanno mica sempre assieme.
Ma da giovani si sperimenta... io poi ho scelto una strada... altri ne hanno scelta un'altra.
Poi c'è anche lo svoltone... quando cioè si pensa di fare solo allegramente sesso extra e... senza volere si cade, o meglio si scivola:singleeye:, nel sentimento. 
E lì... sono poi problemi.

Come direbbe Annuccia:
la boccata d'aria che poi diventa polmonite...


----------



## Lui (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> naaaa. Diciamo che, leggendo qui, ho visto che c'è di tutto.
> E fino a qui ci sto pure io, perchè ho, seppur vaghi, ricordi di gioventù che ... effettivamente, mi dimostrano che sesso e sentimento non vanno mica sempre assieme.
> Ma da giovani si sperimenta... io poi ho scelto una strada... altri ne hanno scelta un'altra.
> Poi c'è anche lo svoltone... quando cioè si pensa di fare solo allegramente sesso extra e... senza volere si cade, o meglio si scivola:singleeye:, nel sentimento.
> ...


questa non la sapevo.

iosonoio, da quale pianeta arrivi?


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> azzardiamo va...diciamo mai?


mai dire mai nella vita!


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Una domanda: come si fa a scindere il sesso dal sentimento? Voglio dire che se non c'è prima qualcosa, non si va a letto insieme, non concedi quella parte di te a una persona che non ti abbia in qualche modo coinvolto emotivamente...o no?



Per me?
No.

Ero in viaggio di lavoro, ho individuato un ragazzo che mi ispirava, conosciuto il giorno stesso, e sinceramente ci sarei andata a letto volentieri.
Poi, prima che io mi proponessi, ho visto che a cena si è scolato 4 pinte di birra e che poi ha detto di voler andare a bere ancora dopo e ho rinunciato 

No, per me no. Per me il sesso è bello, può creare qualcosa di bellissimo, ma può anche succedere che non lo faccia.
Meglio quando lo fa, ma non mi tiro indietro quando non succede.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Una domanda: come si fa a scindere il sesso dal sentimento? Voglio dire che se non c'è prima qualcosa, non si va a letto insieme, *non concedi quella parte di te a una persona che non ti abbia in qualche modo coinvolto emotivamente*...o no?



Ecco, però, ci sono parti di me che concedo con moooolta difficoltà. Solo a persone che, come dici tu, mi abbiano coinvolto emotivamente. Ma non è la parte fisica.


----------



## Lui (20 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per me?
> No.
> 
> Ero in viaggio di lavoro, ho individuato un ragazzo che mi ispirava, conosciuto il giorno stesso, e sinceramente ci sarei andata a letto volentieri.
> ...



certo con quell'alito t'avrebbe fatto passare ogni voglia, hai fatto bene a non proporti. :rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> certo con quell'alito t'avrebbe fatto passare ogni voglia, hai fatto bene a non proporti. :rotfl:



E a parte l'alito, un pupazzo gonfio di birra non è esattamente il mio sogno erotico. :singleeye:


----------



## Lui (20 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E a parte l'alito, un pupazzo gonfio di birra non è esattamente il mio sogno erotico. :singleeye:



non per essere rompi cogl.....i   però spesso l'essere alticci o anche ubriachi da un senso diverso al sesso.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> non per essere rompi cogl.....i   però spesso l'essere alticci o anche ubriachi da un senso diverso al sesso.



Può disinibire. Ma le funzioni fisiche peggiorano.
E io non ho bisogno di disinibirmi. :smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Può disinibire. Ma le funzioni fisiche peggiorano.
> E io non ho bisogno di disinibirmi. :smile:



ma poi che tristezza, che la mattina dopo nemmeno si ricorda CON CHI ha fatto sesso...


----------



## Lui (20 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Può disinibire. Ma le funzioni fisiche peggiorano.
> E io non ho bisogno di disinibirmi. :smile:


dici?


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> dici?



Sulle funzioni fisiche?

Dato abbastanza assodato, del tutto fisico. l'alcool peggiora la circolazione del sangue e rende difficoltosa l'erezione maschile, peggiora gli orgasmi. E a seconda del grado di ubriachezza, si perde la coordinazione necessaria a certe cose. 
Certo, può piacere il grufolare montando come animali in calore, non lo nego. 
Sapere che lo stai facendo, proprio quello, per me è un definitivo bonus, però :smile:


----------



## Lui (20 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma poi che tristezza, che la mattina dopo nemmeno si ricorda CON CHI ha fatto sesso...



..... oppure, ritrovandoselo accanto nel letto, chiedersi cosa ci faccia lui li.  




p.s. AnnaBlume, perchè con chi è maiuscolo?


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> ..... oppure, ritrovandoselo accanto nel letto, chiedersi cosa ci faccia lui li.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io parlavo di lui (dalle parole di Nausicaa), delle sue 4 pinte più il proposito di continuare ancora a bere. Dunque, a occhio sarebbe stato LUI a non ricordare con chi aveva fatto sesso.

Le maiuscole sono per enfatizzare alcune parole. Non mi andava di usare il grassetto, l'ho fatto anche ora 

Lazy mode.


----------



## Lui (20 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io parlavo di lui (dalle parole di Nausicaa), delle sue 4 pinte più il proposito di continuare ancora a bere. Dunque, a occhio sarebbe stato LUI a non ricordare con chi aveva fatto sesso.
> 
> Le maiuscole sono per enfatizzare alcune parole. Non mi andava di usare il grassetto, l'ho fatto anche ora
> 
> Lazy mode.



aaahhhhh, io e te, più che altro io, spesso non ci capiamo, eppure ti esprimi in italiano. 

una curiosità: ti piace il rosso?


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io parlavo di lui (dalle parole di Nausicaa), delle sue 4 pinte più il proposito di continuare ancora a bere. Dunque, a occhio sarebbe stato LUI a non ricordare con chi aveva fatto sesso.
> 
> Le maiuscole sono per enfatizzare alcune parole. Non mi andava di usare il grassetto, l'ho fatto anche ora
> 
> Lazy mode.


Ma direi che dopo tanto bere non avrebbe reso in alcun modo, sarebbe crollato una volta raggiunta la posizione orizzontale.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ma direi che dopo tanto bere non avrebbe reso in alcun modo, sarebbe crollato una volta raggiunta la posizione orizzontale.



Da orizzontale a?


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> aaahhhhh, io e te, più che altro io, spesso non ci capiamo, eppure ti esprimi in italiano.
> 
> una curiosità: ti piace il rosso?



preferisco decisamente i toni del blu, perché?


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ma direi che dopo tanto bere non avrebbe reso in alcun modo, sarebbe crollato una volta raggiunta la posizione orizzontale.


e questa taglia la testa al toro :risata:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e questa taglia la testa al toro :risata:


altro che testa...:rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Da orizzontale a?


Da orizzontale a sonno comatoso. Sono pessimista su certe cose. 



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e questa taglia la testa al toro :risata:


La testa, si... :rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> altro che testa...:rotfl:


ecco! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> altro che testa...:rotfl:





MillePensieri ha detto:


> La testa, si... :rotfl:





MillePensieri ha detto:


> ecco! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ragazze, contenetevi!

:risata: :risata: :risata: :risata:


----------



## Lui (20 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> preferisco decisamente i toni del blu, perché?


il rosso è un colore acceso, di energia nelle tinte del fuoco, elegante in quelle del rubino, passionale nelle rose. 
tu hai un pò di rosso in te.

segno zodiacale?


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> il rosso è un colore acceso, di energia nelle tinte del fuoco, elegante in quelle del rubino, passionale nelle rose.
> tu hai un pò di rosso in te.


il rosso non acceso ma vino mi piace, ma comunque lo indosso pochissimo. Le rose, no, proprio non mi piacciono, specie se rosse.
Il blu invece mi rapisce, sono in fissa. Persino la mia supercar l'ho voluta di una sfumatura piuttosto intensa di quella famiglia. Non esco quasi mai senza qualche _blues...

_Edit: maddai, pure il segno zodiacale? Non mi dire che credi abbia qualche validità, per te! Scorpione, comunque, per quel che vale. Leggo solo l'oroscopo di Brezny, ma i segni li leggo tutti, lo adoro :smile:


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma è Tebe che non crede che la fedeltà sessuale sia importante, e lei non si è innamorata.
> Loro, i fedeli, dicevano che non l'avrebbero tradita perchè per loro la fedeltà sessuale era importante.
> Sbaglio Tebe?



Esatto. E aggiungo. Anche la fedeltà sessuale. Non scindevano amore-sesso. Era tutto tradimento.
Infatti...si è visto sti tre invorniti che casino hanno fatto

Sempre io poi devo intervenire. Sempre.
:incazzato:


----------



## Lui (20 Dicembre 2012)

*annablume*

vedi che c'era qualcosa in te che aveva del rosso? lo scorpione è associato al rubino. 

rifletti benissimo le caratteristiche del tuo segno, le peggiori almeno.


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Esatto. E aggiungo. Anche la fedeltà sessuale. Non scindevano amore-sesso. Era tutto tradimento.
> Infatti...si è visto sti tre invorniti che casino hanno fatto
> 
> Sempre io poi devo intervenire. Sempre.
> :incazzato:


tre sono tanti. e credo che siano rapporti importanti altrimenti non si parlerebbe di tradimento.
non ti sei chiesta quale possa essere la causa?


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tre sono tanti. e credo che siano rapporti importanti altrimenti non si parlerebbe di tradimento.
> non ti sei chiesta quale possa essere la causa?


La causa è sempre stata la stessa. O meglio. le motivazioni che mi hanno dato sono sempre state le stesse.
Si sentivano inadeguati, ognuno con le proprie motivazioni e sensibilità.
Più altre robette.
Peccato che dopo i belli fedifraghi nel bosco si risvegliavano chiedendo perdono maximo senza se e senza ma, come se fossi stata un apparizione improvvisa e non la donna con cui vivevano e tradivano allegramente, pensando pure fosse stupida considerato che non muovevo un pelo ai mille messaggini o squillini o sparizioni e tutto l'allegro repertorio( si, con i miei fidanzati storici ci vado sempre a vivere. Sono la taylor delle convivenze).

Comunque, l'unico tradimento subito per cui ho davvero cercato la causa e ho messo sul piatto quasi tutto è stato con Mattia.
ma è anche l'unico tradimento che mi ha spezzato temporaneamente.
Avevo le fogne di Calcutta in testa perennemente.


----------



## Lui (20 Dicembre 2012)

la causa è lei. 


quando a scuola l'alunno va male in tre materie, la causa non sono i prof, come vuole fare intendere l'alunno, ma lui stesso.


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> la causa è lei.
> 
> 
> quando a scuola l'alunno va male in tre materie, la causa non sono i prof, come vuole fare intendere l'alunno, ma lui stesso.



la causa non è mai unica in una coppia


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> La causa è sempre stata la stessa. O meglio. le motivazioni che mi hanno dato sono sempre state le stesse.
> Si sentivano inadeguati, ognuno con le proprie motivazioni e sensibilità.
> Più altre robette.
> Peccato che dopo i belli fedifraghi nel bosco si risvegliavano chiedendo perdono maximo senza se e senza ma, come se fossi stata un apparizione improvvisa e non la donna con cui vivevano e tradivano allegramente, pensando pure fosse stupida considerato che non muovevo un pelo ai mille messaggini o squillini o sparizioni e tutto l'allegro repertorio( si, con i miei fidanzati storici ci vado sempre a vivere. Sono la taylor delle convivenze).
> ...


ho letto che non riusciresti a stare con un uomo di destra o che non sia progressista, però per quanto riguarda la mentalità inerente alla coppia trovi sempre quelli più tradizionali rispetto a te;
che poi sarebbe più importante questa affinità piuttosto che l'orientamento politico .
fine della riflessione strettamente personale


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Si sentivano inadeguati*


mmmmmmmmmmmmmm..... quando sento quella frase...... socchiudo gli occhi, tiro indietro le orecchie e scopro i canini.... mmmmmm quella frase....


----------



## Lui (20 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la causa non è mai unica in una coppia



e su queto non ci piove, ma è strano che tre uomini diversi abbiano tradito la stessa donna.
tebe, o sei sfortunata o c'è qualcosa in te che non va. 
sii obiettiva.


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm..... quando sento quella frase...... socchiudo gli occhi, tiro indietro le orecchie e scopro i canini.... mmmmmm quella frase....


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho letto che non riusciresti a stare con un uomo di destra o che non sia progressista, però per quanto riguarda la mentalità inerente alla coppia trovi sempre quelli più tradizionali rispetto a te;
> che poi sarebbe più importante questa affinità piuttosto che l'orientamento politico .
> fine della riflessione strettamente personale



Non ho mai scritto che non potrei stare con un uomo di destra. Ho scritto che non potrei stare con uno che non sia progressista, cose ben diverse.
Progressista di mente. Aperto. Curioso e in qualche modo libero.

Non capisco sinceramente il  riferimento politico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>


mi riduco ESATTAMENTE così. Come un calcio nel culo a Hulk, lo stesso principio.


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm..... quando sento quella frase...... socchiudo gli occhi, tiro indietro le orecchie e scopro i canini.... mmmmmm quella frase....



infatti come vedi l'ho buttata lì senza commenti.
sarei stata volgare


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho mai scritto che non potrei stare con un uomo di destra. Ho scritto che non potrei stare con uno che non sia progressista, cose ben diverse.
> Progressista di mente. Aperto. Curioso e in qualche modo libero.
> 
> Non capisco sinceramente il  riferimento politico.


sì, nel riferimento politico forse ti confondo con anna blume .però è comunque evidente che non sono aperti come vorresti e immagino che uomini che la pensano come te ce ne siano molti.


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> e su queto non ci piove, ma è strano che tre uomini diversi abbiano tradito la stessa donna.
> tebe, o sei sfortunata o c'è qualcosa in te che non va.
> sii obiettiva.



ma tre sono il minimo sindacale in anni e anni di carriera attiva sessualmente.
Cioè, non lo vivo mica come un problema l'essere cornuta.
Embè?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la causa non è mai unica in una coppia




Lui scrive: la causa è lei. 


quando a scuola l'alunno va male in tre materie, la causa non sono i prof, come vuole fare intendere l'alunno, ma lui stesso.


E Tebe risponde: La causa non è mai unica in una coppia.


Ora faccio io una riflessione che mi è venuta in testa, lui scrive affermazioni che hanno un messaggio ben specifico, Tebe risponde a lui nella maniera scritta sopra. Ed il tutto si potrebbe trascinare nel tempo e nelle risposte e nelle domande. 

La mia riflessione è ora questa, ma più che altro è una domanda, secondo voi quando finisce un dialogo? quando si recepisce una risposta, o quando ci si mette nella difensiva e si risponde nuovamente? Quando si pensa di poter veramente recepire lasciando in pace il proprio ego e ragionando seriamente. 

Quello che ho scritto a parere mio è quello che capita in tante coppie, dove qualcuno parla l'altro ascolta ma non vuole recepire, di contro chi ha parlato si stufa di parlare, e nel nostro caso si arriva al tradimento. Visto che siamo su questo forum ho preso spunto.


P.S il primo che dice di non aver capito gli mollo un bacione grande grande.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti come vedi l'ho buttata lì senza commenti.
> *sarei stata volgare*


Oh, se ti capisco!


----------



## Lui (20 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho mai scritto che non potrei stare con un uomo di destra. Ho scritto che non potrei stare con uno che non sia progressista, cose ben diverse.
> *Progressista di mente. Aperto. Curioso e in qualche modo libero.
> 
> *Non capisco sinceramente il riferimento politico.



tutto questo non ha nulla a che vedere con il cuore e, mi pare che in amore abbia una parte rilevante.

tu sei, sembri, come coloro che cerchi, quindi perchè ti rammarichi.


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2012)

ho indirizzato io il discorso in questo senso.anzi, forse è proprio il cuore che la svia dove la ragione le direbbe :"non è per te"





lui ha detto:


> tutto questo non ha nulla a che vedere con il cuore e, mi pare che in amore abbia una parte rilevante.
> 
> tu sei, sembri, come coloro che cerchi, quindi perchè ti rammarichi.


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, nel riferimento politico forse ti confondo con anna blume .però è comunque evidente che non sono aperti come vorresti e immagino che uomini che la pensano come te ce ne siano molti.


la cosa buffa non è tanto che loro non siano aperti come vorrei, ma che per loro io sia qualcosa di assolutamente fantascientifico.

in termini di pensiero intendo


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> tutto questo non ha nulla a che vedere con il cuore e, mi pare che in amore abbia una parte rilevante.
> 
> tu sei, sembri, come coloro che cerchi, quindi perchè ti rammarichi.


Scusa Lui... mica per difendere Tebe che non ne ha bisogno ma... le storie finiscono, di solito, per incompatibilità o perchè uno dei due si innamora di un altro/a.
Quindi... a me non pare strano. Il fatto di tradire... e l'apertura mentale... secondo me non hanno punti di contatto. Ma su questo sono sicura che qualcuno qui forse ha da ridire. Ma tanto ha la febbre


----------



## Lui (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> P.S il primo che dice di non aver capito gli mollo un bacione grande grande.



sei stato fortemente e volutamente chiarissimo.

vedi io e te e forse qualcun altro/a abbiamo afferrato il senso di quello che ho scritto, perchè nel nostro dire c'è spesso un sottile sottointeso che molti non percepiscono e spesso si finisce per essere fraintesi.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa Lui... mica per difendere Tebe che non ne ha bisogno ma... le storie finiscono, di solito, per incompatibilità o perchè uno dei due si innamora di un altro/a.
> Quindi... a me non pare strano. Il fatto di tradire... e l'apertura mentale... secondo me non hanno punti di contatto. Ma su questo sono sicura che qualcuno qui forse ha da ridire. Ma tanto ha la febbre



Quindi il messaggio qual'è? che quando finisce una storia ci deve essere un tradimento? Ed il tutto avallato a forma di convenienza delle varie aperture mentali ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quindi il messaggio qual'è? che quando finisce una storia ci deve essere un tradimento? Ed il tutto avallato a forma di convenienza delle varie aperture mentali ?


ma dove lo leggi?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> sei stato fortemente e volutamente chiarissimo.
> 
> vedi io e te e forse qualcun altro/a abbiamo afferrato il senso di quello che ho scritto, perchè nel nostro dire c'è spesso un sottile sottointeso che molti non percepiscono e spesso si finisce per essere fraintesi.



Uhm.... sai che ho riflettuto molto su quello che dici, la risposta è stata duplice, la prima è che, alcuni non capiscono davvero, ma sono la minima parte, la seconda risposta e che, mi pigliano per il culo, e sono tanti.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma dove lo leggi?


auhauhaahahahaha scrivi meglio allora. :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma dove lo leggi?



Scusami sbri, tu non ci crederai, ma è stato un'accento inesistente che mi ha fatto capire il contrario.


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa Lui... mica per difendere Tebe che non ne ha bisogno ma... le storie finiscono, di solito, per incompatibilità o perchè uno dei due si innamora di un altro/a.
> Quindi... a me non pare strano. *Il fatto di tradire... e l'apertura mentale.*.. secondo me non hanno punti di contatto. Ma su questo sono sicura che qualcuno qui forse ha da ridire. Ma tanto ha la febbre


forse anche apertura mentale è inopportuno.il mio discorso in soldoni è "ma trovarsi uno che la pensa alla stessa maniera sulla fedeltà è così difficile?" 
personalmente la sicurezza che lui non tradirebbe "sentimentalmente " non c'è ...ma almeno vivrebbe in completa trasparenza e complicità di vedute


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auhauhaahahahaha scrivi meglio allora. :rotfl:


Ci riprovo.
Perchè finisce una storia? si chiese Sbri...  perchè sono finite le mie?... meglio non dirlo..
ma perchè finiscono, di solito?
perchè si litiga sempre oppure perchè uno dei due si innamora di un altro/a.
Ora... prima di innamorarsi di un altro/a... lo si frequenta... almeno... io la vedo così. Quindi... sì, c'è spesso tradimento.


Poi ho scritto: tra apertura mentale e tradimento, secondo me... non c'è un legame. Nel senso che per tradire non devi essere aperto mentalmente, se sei una persona aperta mentalmente non devi per forza di cose tradire. Capisco di più avere un rapporto aperto... ma tradire no.

Riassumendo: a Tebe è capitato di essere tradita 3 volte e, secondo me, questo rientra nelle statistiche. Dalla parte sfigata se vuoi... ma ci rientra. Non è un fatto eccezionale.


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho indirizzato io il discorso in questo senso.anzi, f*orse è proprio il cuore che la svia dove la ragione le direbbe :"non è per te"[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> forse hai ragione. ma mi innamoro sempre con il cuoreanche se ho i miei paletti.
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ci riprovo.
> Perchè finisce una storia? si chiese Sbri...  perchè sono finite le mie?... meglio non dirlo..
> ma perchè finiscono, di solito?
> perchè si litiga sempre oppure perchè uno dei due si innamora di un altro/a.
> ...



Nella frase che Minerva ha nerettato ho letto l'accento sulla lettera e, mi sono spiegato sbri? quindi avevo capito il contrario.


----------



## Lui (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa Lui... mica per difendere Tebe che non ne ha bisogno ma... le storie finiscono, di solito, per incompatibilità o perchè uno dei due si innamora di un altro/a.
> Quindi... a me non pare strano. Il fatto di tradire... e l'apertura mentale... secondo me non hanno punti di contatto. Ma su questo sono sicura che qualcuno qui forse ha da ridire. Ma tanto ha la febbre


secondo me l'apertura mentale implica anche il tradimento, nel senso che, la storia extra è spesso giustifacata, meglio cercata,  da una voglia di nuove avventure, di nuove emozioni. la scopata a se stante è cosa diversa.

*N.B. io non critico il modo di vivere e di agire ne di Tebe ne di nessun altro qui dentro, sia ben chiaro, espongo solamente la mia modesta opinione su fatti della vita che potrebbero essere anche miei. *


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2012)

e comunque3 scelgo gli uomini solo il cuore. 
E' quando li lascio che subentra sempre la ragione


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho indirizzato io il discorso in questo senso.anzi, f*orse è proprio il cuore che la svia dove la ragione le direbbe :"non è per te"[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> forse hai ragione. ma mi innamoro sempre con il cuoreanche se ho i miei paletti.
> ...


vero.
però son tutti un po' bastardini...pare
fai la traditrice provetta ma ti danno delle botte mica da ridere alla fin fine:sonar:


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ci riprovo.
> Perchè finisce una storia? si chiese Sbri...  perchè sono finite le mie?... meglio non dirlo..
> ma perchè finiscono, di solito?
> perchè si litiga sempre oppure perchè uno dei due si innamora di un altro/a.
> ...


insomma.


----------



## Lui (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm.... sai che ho riflettuto molto su quello che dici, la risposta è stata duplice, la prima è che, alcuni non capiscono davvero, ma sono la minima parte, la seconda risposta e che, mi pigliano per il culo, *e sono tanti. *



non io.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minerva ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ho indirizzato io il discorso in questo senso.anzi, f*orse è proprio il cuore che la svia dove la ragione le direbbe :"non è per te"[*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero.
> però son tutti un po' bastardini...pare
> fai la traditrice provetta ma ti danno delle botte mica da ridere alla fin fine:sonar:



solo mattia.
Gli altri ho risolto in tempo zero.
Poi ricordati che  di base non è comunque sta gran tragedia per me, quindi le botte sono in proporzione.

Ci farei la firma se fossero tutte così le botte della vita


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> non io.



Lo so.


----------



## Lui (20 Dicembre 2012)

*sbri*

3 tradimenti non sono la media nella vita.


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> solo mattia.
> Gli altri ho risolto in tempo zero.
> Poi ricordati che  di base non è comunque sta gran tragedia per me, quindi le botte sono in proporzione.
> 
> *Ci farei la firma se fossero tutte così le botte della vita*


sicuro, infatti nessuno parlava di tragedie.
e se sono state cazzate è un altro paio di maniche non equiparabile ad un vero tradimento


----------



## iosonoio (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lui scrive: la causa è lei.
> 
> 
> quando a scuola l'alunno va male in tre materie, la causa non sono i prof, come vuole fare intendere l'alunno, ma lui stesso.
> ...


Stavolta sei stato chiarissimo e sono d'accordo con quello che hai scritto!


----------



## Lui (20 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> solo mattia.
> Gli altri ho risolto in tempo zero.
> Poi ricordati che di base non è comunque sta gran tragedia per me, quindi le botte sono in proporzione.
> 
> Ci farei la firma se fossero tutte così le botte della vita


tebe, io sono ispido e di poche parole, spesso dure, ma sincere, amichevoli, e un buon amico apprezza sempre quando gli si dice la verità.

secondo me hai un immenso bisogno di amore, di calore, di sentirti coccolata e di tutte quelle altre minchiate che rendono la vita vivibile.

ma forse sbaglio anche questa volta.  

un grosso abbraccio cara.


----------



## Lui (20 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sicuro, infatti nessuno parlava di tragedie.
> e se sono state cazzate è un altro paio di maniche non equiparabile ad un vero tradimento


minerva adesso spiegami le categorie in cui si classificano i tradimenti.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Stavolta sei stato chiarissimo e sono d'accordo con quello che hai scritto!




Paura di essere baciato eh!! :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sicuro, infatti nessuno parlava di tragedie.
> e se sono state cazzate è un altro paio di maniche non equiparabile ad un vero tradimento



gli altri tradimenti sono state cazzate, quindi manco tradimenti, ma questi tre hanno provocato qualcosa.
Ecco perchè mi dichiaro tradita tre volte.



non ci sono più le mezze stagioni


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> minerva adesso spiegami le categorie in cui si classificano i tradimenti.


ma figuriamoci , e togli pure  l'imperativo


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> tebe, io sono ispido e di poche parole, spesso dure, ma sincere, amichevoli, e un buon amico apprezza sempre quando gli si dice la verità.
> 
> secondo me hai un immenso bisogno di amore, di calore, di sentirti coccolata e di tutte quelle altre minchiate che rendono la vita vivibile.
> 
> ...



In pratica la stessa cosa che gli ho scritto io.


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> tebe, io sono ispido e di poche parole, spesso dure, ma sincere, amichevoli, e un buon amico apprezza sempre quando gli si dice la verità.
> 
> secondo me hai un immenso bisogno di amore, di calore, di sentirti coccolata e di tutte quelle altre minchiate che rendono la vita vivibile.
> 
> ...





Ultimo ha detto:


> In pratica la stessa cosa che gli ho scritto io.


----------



## iosonoio (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Paura di essere baciato eh!! :rotfl:


Ma no...da te mi farei fare anche altro!!
Ti leggo tantissimo e quello che scrivi mi fa stare pure meglio...tiè. :leccaculo:


----------



## Lui (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In pratica la stessa cosa che gli ho scritto io.



hai copiato, lo diro alla maestra, sallo.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Ma no...da te mi farei fare anche altro!!
> Ti leggo tantissimo e quello che scrivi mi fa stare pure meglio...tiè. :leccaculo:



Sti...... beddamatri santissima! santa rosalia e tutti i santi! dove si trova il tasto ignore!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> hai copiato, lo diro alla maestra, sallo.


che gente ignorante che circola nei forum.


----------



## Lui (20 Dicembre 2012)

*claudio*

in questi giorni ti si vede poco, e sinceramente si sta meglio, abbiamo più spazio.
non vai a pescare?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> 3 tradimenti non sono la media nella vita.


a te Tebe sembra una persona nella media?:singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> in questi giorni ti si vede poco, e sinceramente si sta meglio, abbiamo più spazio.
> non vai a pescare?



Bhe a dirti la verità ci sono delle buone motivazioni che mi tengono poco presente qua. Sono motivazioni di poco conto, che ne so recita del piccolo, accompagnare il grande per...... moglie momentaneamente che sta qua con me... insomma motivazioni di poco conto. 

Però quasi quasi i circa dieci giorni di ferie che ho intenzione di prendermi.... rinuncio!! ok ? stiamo vicini vicini ok ?


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a te Tebe sembra una persona nella media?:singleeye:


ma tu hai capito cosa ha detto ultimo?


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a te Tebe sembra una persona nella media?:singleeye:


nella media tebana di sicuro. Anzi.
Sono tra i normali


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tu hai capito cosa ha detto ultimo?



Allora stai parlando in chiaro!! tu mi corteggi! tu vuoi che ti baci!! e che tutto il forum sappia allora!


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Allora stai parlando in chiaro!! tu mi corteggi! tu vuoi che ti baci!! e che tutto il forum sappia allora!


no, baci no.
rimaniamo nel platonico


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, baci no.
> rimaniamo nel platonico



Se mi dici anche il numero, pliss.


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se mi dici anche il numero, pliss.


di scarpe? porto il 38


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> di scarpe? porto il 38




Sono diventato tutto rosso.... che intimità!! basta ora devo riprendermi.


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2012)

mi sono appena immaginata Minerva e Ultimo in motel, dopo averli letti in questo scambio di battute al limite della scienza e fantascienza.












Paura fifa _fotonica


_CHAN....















*TUMP!*


----------



## lothar57 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> solo mattia.
> Gli altri ho risolto in tempo zero.
> Poi ricordati che di base non è comunque sta gran tragedia per me, quindi le botte sono in proporzione.
> 
> Ci farei la firma se fossero tutte così le botte della vita


Perdona l'ignoranza..ma non posso leggere tutto..capisco bene??..hai avuto,ante mattia,3 storie con uomini che ti hanno tradito??e'cosi'???


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi sono appena immaginata Minerva e Ultimo in motel, dopo averli letti in questo scambio di battute al limite della scienza e fantascienza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pura invidia.tzè...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tu hai capito cosa ha detto ultimo?


credo di sì.... ma secondo me Ultimo parte da una serie di assunti che per Tebe non sono veri. E nei quali non mi riconosco neppure io, in parte.Ma questo fa parte del nostro diverso vissuto.


----------



## Lui (20 Dicembre 2012)

scusate ma perchè tebe non dovrebbe rientrare nella media, non la vedo così fuori dal comune.

è discola, diciamo, ma perchè da piccola non ha ricevuto la naticata punitiva, sapete, quella che quando ci vuole ci vuole.


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> scusate ma perchè tebe non dovrebbe rientrare nella media, non la vedo così fuori dal comune.
> 
> è discola, diciamo, ma perchè da piccola non ha ricevuto la naticata punitiva, sapete, quella che quando ci vuole ci vuole.



a casa tebe bastava lo sguardo:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> a casa tebe bastava lo sguardo:unhappy:


anche a casa Simy :unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Perdona l'ignoranza..ma non posso leggere tutto..capisco bene??..hai avuto,ante mattia,3 storie con uomini che ti hanno tradito??e'cosi'???



Mamma mia ma scendete tutti dal pero?
Ma se ho detto e ridetto che mi hanno sempre tradita TUTTI e quando dico TUTTI intendo TUTTI, non è che lo dico tanto per dire.
Ma nonostante questo io sento come tradimenti solo quelli apportati da TRE uomini.

Ho quasi paura a leggere quello che scriverai




Aiutatemi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> a casa tebe bastava lo sguardo:unhappy:


tipo... questo? o più come questo?


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> scusate ma perchè tebe non dovrebbe rientrare nella media, non la vedo così fuori dal comune.
> 
> *è discola, diciamo,* ma perchè da piccola non ha ricevuto la naticata punitiva, sapete, quella che quando ci vuole ci vuole.



_flapflap_

discola io? Io?
Ma..ma....


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mamma mia ma scendete tutti dal pero?
> Ma se ho detto e ridetto che mi hanno sempre tradita TUTTI e quando dico TUTTI intendo TUTTI, non è che lo dico tanto per dire.
> Ma nonostante questo io sento come tradimenti solo quelli apportati da TRE uomini.
> 
> ...


un suggerimento... non fare numeri... si sono già sconvolte le acque con il numero 3...


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2012)

a casa mia mi guardavo severa da sola.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a casa mia mi guardavo severa da sola.


mi hai fregato:blank:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e comunque3 scelgo gli uomini solo il cuore.
> E' quando li lascio che subentra sempre la ragione



bella e vera questa affermazione
si lascia con la ragione


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un suggerimento... non fare numeri... si sono già sconvolte le acque con il numero 3...



...mmmhhhhhh....ma perchè tanto rumore?
E' sconveniente il numero tre secondo te?

E' un numero puttaneggiante?


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a casa mia mi guardavo severa da sola.





sono caduta dalla sedia....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...mmmhhhhhh....ma perchè tanto rumore?
> E' sconveniente il numero tre secondo te?
> 
> *E' un numero puttaneggiante?*


ma che c'entra? 
in questo caso sei la  vittima


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a casa mia mi guardavo severa da sola.


Minè fortuna che sono sola in stanza... te possino

:risata:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lui scrive: la causa è lei.
> 
> 
> quando a scuola l'alunno va male in tre materie, la causa non sono i prof, come vuole fare intendere l'alunno, ma lui stesso.
> ...



bravo. poi non è che si arriva sempre al tradimento.
magari quello che si stufa di parlare molla il colpo e dice all'altro: vabbè, quando ti riterrai pronto a interagire mandami una raccomandata


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> bravo. poi non è che si arriva sempre al tradimento.
> magari quello che si stufa di parlare molla il colpo e dice all'altro: vabbè, quando ti riterrai pronto a interagire mandami una raccomandata



:quoto:


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che c'entra?
> in questo caso sei *la  vittima*


ma di che?
Di un tradimento?

No no, che vittima.

Diversamente carnefice. E sono seria.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...mmmhhhhhh....ma perchè tanto rumore?
> E' sconveniente il numero tre secondo te?
> 
> E' un numero puttaneggiante?


no no. Ma... sul totale  resta sul vago meglio sempre ammantarsi di mistero


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2012)

va bene, non sei vittima.diversamente tradita





Tebe ha detto:


> ma di che?
> Di un tradimento?
> 
> No no, che vittima.
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mamma mia ma scendete tutti dal pero?
> Ma se ho detto e ridetto che mi hanno sempre tradita TUTTI e quando dico TUTTI intendo TUTTI, non è che lo dico tanto per dire.
> Ma nonostante questo io sento come tradimenti solo quelli apportati da TRE uomini.
> 
> ...


Sorry mia adorata...ma sai quando vengo qua'leggo solo due o tre scritti,non potevo sapere..mi costa un 4 in Filologia Tebana???
Perche'quei  3forse ti interessavano di piu'....

No sono buono..e'Natale...infatti salutato mio''ammmooorrreee''solo per cell..poi Tebe tu non puoi sapere cosa sta per accadere,l'anno scorso pèr Natale non eri iscritta(o si??...)..devi dormire preoccupata..:scared:,,,domani entrera'in vigore l'editto Lothariano. ....appena ho tempo lo scrivo..ocio....:mexican:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> la causa è lei.
> 
> 
> quando a scuola l'alunno va male in tre materie, la causa non sono i prof, come vuole fare intendere l'alunno, ma lui stesso.



che cazzata


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sorry mia adorata...ma sai quando vengo qua'leggo solo due o tre scritti,non potevo sapere..mi costa un 4 in Filologia Tebana???
> Perche'quei  3forse ti interessavano di piu'....
> 
> No sono buono..e'Natale..*.infatti salutato mio''ammmooorrreee''solo per cel*l..poi Tebe tu non puoi sapere cosa sta per accadere,l'anno scorso pèr Natale non eri iscritta(o si??...)..devi dormire preoccupata..:scared:,,,domani entrera'in vigore l'editto Lothariano. ....appena ho tempo lo scrivo..ocio....:mexican:




bravo


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> vedi che c'era qualcosa in te che aveva del rosso? lo scorpione è associato al rubino.
> 
> rifletti benissimo le caratteristiche del tuo segno, le peggiori almeno.



ma che ne sai?  mai un dubbio, eh...

comunque, se volevi risultare simpatico, lo stai facendo male, e da ben più di un post 

se sei così _nature_, invece, diciamo che il tuo segno, _quale che sia_, è incompatibile col mio e la accendiamo.


----------



## Lui (21 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma che ne sai?  mai un dubbio, eh...
> 
> comunque, se volevi risultare simpatico, lo stai facendo male, e da ben più di un post
> 
> se sei così _nature_, invece, diciamo che il tuo segno, _quale che sia_, è incompatibile col mio e la accendiamo.


ma che sembrare simpatico, io sono antipatico e stronzo, rude e crude, primordiale, io sono quello che leggi e che dice sempre le cazzate che pensa, la verità, che che se ne dica. sta a chi mi ha di fronte accettare critiche  e complimenti, sono sinceri.
 puoi anche accendere tutto quello che vuoi, io sono vero, qualunque sia la luce. 

non ho mezzi termini, affronto tutto nella vita, di petto, senza occludere nulla, senza timore.


----------



## oscuro (21 Dicembre 2012)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> ma che sembrare simpatico, io sono antipatico e stronzo, rude e crude, primordiale, io sono quello che leggi e che dice sempre le cazzate che pensa, la verità, che che se ne dica. sta a chi mi ha di fronte accettare critiche e complimenti, sono sinceri.
> puoi anche accendere tutto quello che vuoi, io sono vero, qualunque sia la luce.
> 
> non ho mezzi termini, affronto tutto nella vita, di petto, senza occludere nulla, senza timore.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Noooo vabbè io non ci posso credere,ti sei beccato dell'antipatico dall'utente più insulso entrato nel forum ultimamente,la sua presentazione è stata il massimo,una serie di insulti misti a presunzione ed arroganza, porca trota parla proprio lei:rotfl:,definirla imbarazzante è riduttivo.Adesso la maestrina ha fatto un passo avanti,dagli insulti è passata alle reprimende!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> va bene, non sei vittima.diversamente tradita



Porca paletta!!!!!!!! questa me la paghi Minerva!! ho sputato il monitor e quasi quasi anche  mio figlio che mi sta accanto, che figura che ho fatto.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> ma che sembrare simpatico, io sono antipatico e stronzo, rude e crude, primordiale, io sono quello che leggi e che dice sempre le cazzate che pensa, la verità, che che se ne dica. sta a chi mi ha di fronte accettare critiche  e complimenti, sono sinceri.
> puoi anche accendere tutto quello che vuoi, io sono vero, qualunque sia la luce.
> 
> non ho mezzi termini, affronto tutto nella vita, di petto, senza occludere nulla, senza timore.


E sono queste persone che a me stanno simpatiche, come un'amico che ti da due sberle e ti sbatte in faccia la verità senza cattiveria alcuna.


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Noooo vabbè io non ci posso credere,ti sei beccato dell'antipatico dall'utente più insulso entrato nel forum ultimamente,la sua presentazione è stata il massimo,una serie di insulti misti a presunzione ed arroganza, porca trota parla proprio lei:rotfl:,definirla imbarazzante è riduttivo.Adesso la maestrina ha fatto un passo avanti,dagli insulti è passata alle reprimende!



Eccone un'altro che dice quello che pensa, minchia!!  e guarda caso io sono ( scrivo di fazione o d'accordo? ) 

Senza Rancore A.B ma questo è quello che si evince in una realtà virtuale. E non è detto che sia negativo.


----------



## Lui (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Porca paletta!!!!!!!! questa me la laghi Minerva!! ho sputato il monitor e quasi quasi anche a mio figlio che mi sta accanto, che figura che ho fatto.


avevi la bocca piena, mangiuni, doce o salato?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> avevi la bocca piena, mangiuni, doce o salato?


Ho correggiuto. 

Allora, stamani latte e biscotti, dopo circa mezzora un cornetto con miele al bar assieme a mia moglie, arrivati alle 08,10 n'artro cornetto con miele, e tra poco rimangio, cosa non saprei, ma se vuole vossia le faccio un'elenco di cosa potrei magnare, vuole vossia ? :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho correggiuto.
> 
> Allora, stamani latte e biscotti, dopo circa mezzora un cornetto con miele al bar assieme a mia moglie, arrivati alle 08,10 n'artro cornetto con miele, e tra poco rimangio, cosa non saprei, ma se vuole vossia le faccio un'elenco di cosa potrei magnare, vuole vossia ? :mrgreen::rotfl:


no. ma che hai il verme solitario? 
ed io che volevo invitarti per il pranzo di natale; meglio farti un abito.




p.s.  ma che ci siamo salvati solamente noi 2 ed oscuro? t'immagini la povera razza umana che fine farebbe? dovremmo scegliere una buona riproduttrice.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho correggiuto.
> 
> Allora, stamani latte e biscotti, dopo circa mezzora un cornetto con miele al bar assieme a mia moglie, arrivati alle 08,10 n'artro cornetto con miele, e tra poco rimangio, cosa non saprei, ma se vuole vossia le faccio un'elenco di cosa potrei magnare, vuole vossia ? :mrgreen::rotfl:




una volta stermy rispose...."abbiamo trasmesso vita da bar"...:rotfl:

me lo ricordo....

:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (21 Dicembre 2012)

*annuccia*

anche tu salva.

noi meridionali, sempre qua, invece di produrre per la nazione e la ricrescita del pil. siamo dei fannulloni, ha ragione il veneto.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> no. ma che hai il verme solitario?
> ed io che volevo invitarti per il pranzo di natale; meglio farti un abito.
> 
> 
> ...



Tralascio tutto e vado subito """"sulla riproduttrice,""""""" avrei un nick da proporti, ma per paura non lo scrivo:mrgreen::mrgreen: quindi evito e vado al sodo, che sia almeno una quinta!! detto ciò possiamo ancora dialogare.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> una volta stermy rispose...."abbiamo trasmesso vita da bar"...:rotfl:
> 
> me lo ricordo....
> 
> :rotfl:


Anche io lo ricordo, ma mica lo ha scritto solo una volta, e poi quando andavo al bar lo scrivevo sempre, per farglielo leggere. :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (21 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> anche tu salva.
> 
> noi meridionali, sempre qua, invece di produrre per la nazione e la ricrescita del pil. siamo dei *fannulloni,* ha ragione il veneto.


magari.....


----------



## oscuro (21 Dicembre 2012)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Anche io lo ricordo, ma mica lo ha scritto solo una volta, e poi quando andavo al bar lo scrivevo sempre, per farglielo leggere. :mrgreen:


Senza polemica adesso!Si,io scrivo quello che penso,spesso vado oltre le righe,posso essere triviale,volutamente triviale,però sembra che se non sei d'accordo su certe posizioni qui dentro ti fai nemici.Per quel che mi riguarda son liberi di credere e professare quello che gli conviene,non posso pretendere che stiamo al gioco!Insomma, io non ho l'anello al naso,convincermi di certe teorie astruse e ridicole proprio no!:up:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senza polemica adesso!Si,io scrivo quello che penso,spesso vado oltre le righe,posso essere triviale,volutamente triviale,però sembra che se non sei d'accordo su certe posizioni qui dentro ti fai nemici.Per quel che mi riguarda son liberi di credere e professare quello che gli conviene,non posso pretendere che stiamo al gioco!Insomma, io non ho l'anello al naso,convincermi di certe teorie astruse e ridicole proprio no!:up:


Infatti è talmente ridicolo veder scrivere certe persone che sono soltanto "la fazione," e non il loro pensiero. 

Si nota nelle pagine dietro in questo 3D. E scusami lui se lo scrivo, sei stato fantastico nel riuscire non a difenderti, ma a mantenere la calma e cercare sempre un dialogo non voluto da altri. 

Vedi oscuro, basta leggere e tutto si evince. 

In questo momento come sempre, il mio discorso è una denuncia, non un essere d'accordo per fazione, e se dovessi scegliermi una fazione caro oscuro, tu rientreresti nel club in cui vorrei essere, ma visto che le fazioni mi fanno schifo, e se tu sbagli in qualcosa, io ti mando a fanculo, e lo stesso vale per te, le fazioni nel nostro caso non possono esistere.


----------



## Lui (21 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senza polemica adesso!Si,io scrivo quello che penso,spesso vado oltre le righe,posso essere triviale,volutamente triviale,però sembra che se non sei d'accordo su certe posizioni qui dentro ti fai nemici.Per quel che mi riguarda son liberi di credere e professare quello che gli conviene,non posso pretendere che stiamo al gioco!Insomma, io non ho l'anello al naso,convincermi di certe teorie astruse e ridicole proprio no!:up:


:up:

spesso dire la verità, qui, è come fare polemica e, per questo io a volte taglio la testa al toro non rispondendo ad attacchi sterili. A volte però. 
Ma non tutti apprezzano che gli si dica la verità, molti preferiscono essere presi per il culo. 
De gustibus.




aggiungo:  accettare la verità per me è sinonimo di inteliggenza e stima. Spesso il mio pensiero o ciò che penso di qualcun altro è errato, secondo l'altro, ma per me che lo dico è ciò che penso e, questo mio modo d'essere mi ha creato non pochi problemi.


----------



## oscuro (21 Dicembre 2012)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> spesso dire la verità, qui, è come fare polemica e, per questo io a volte taglio la testa al toro non rispondendo ad attacchi sterili. A volte però.
> Ma non tutti apprezzano che gli si dica la verità, molti preferiscono essere presi per il culo.
> De gustibus.


La verità.....,ognuno ha la sua,certo la loro  sembra meno verità,ma è solo il mio pensiero,incominciano ad essere tediosi quando pretendono di convcerti,e incominciano ad avversarti per questo!Dice bene ultimo qui ci sono le fazioni,infatti io mi son ritrovato contro Annabloome senza aver mai scritto nulla contro di lei,io non so chi sia....però....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> La verità.....,ognuno ha la sua,certo la loro sembra meno verità,ma è solo il mio pensiero,incominciano ad essere tediosi quando pretendono di convcerti,e incominciano ad avversarti per questo!Dice bene ultimo qui ci sono le fazioni,infatti io mi son ritrovato contro Annabloome senza aver mai scritto nulla contro di lei,io non so chi sia....però....!


Ma perchè tu te le cerchi, sei un attaccabrighe :mrgreen: perchè ti diverte un casino trovarti in contrapposizione:singleeye:. Anna è una carissima ragazza, con un modo di esprimersi se vuoi deciso, senza mezzi termini. Dài Oscuro, litiga un po' con me che mi si alza la pressione e mi si scaldano i piedi....


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma perchè tu te le cerchi, sei un attaccabrighe :mrgreen: perchè ti diverte un casino trovarti in contrapposizione:singleeye:. Anna è una carissima ragazza, con un modo di esprimersi se vuoi deciso, senza mezzi termini. Dài Oscuro, litiga un po' con me che mi si alza la pressione e mi si scaldano i piedi....



Verissimo! a volte e soprattutto per chi non conosce oscuro,  risulta molto ma molto indisponente,diciamo indisponente va:mrgreen:, ma anche conoscendolo a volte risulta uguale.


----------



## free (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Verissimo! a volte e soprattutto per chi non conosce oscuro,  risulta molto ma molto indisponente,diciamo indisponente va:mrgreen:, ma anche conoscendolo a volte risulta uguale.



senti chi parla...


:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (21 Dicembre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma perchè tu te le cerchi, sei un attaccabrighe :mrgreen: perchè ti diverte un casino trovarti in contrapposizione:singleeye:. Anna è una carissima ragazza, con un modo di esprimersi se vuoi deciso, senza mezzi termini. Dài Oscuro, litiga un po' con me che mi si alza la pressione e mi si scaldano i piedi....


Sbriciolata,con me ha agito diversamente,rispetto la tua opinione,certo che una che entra qui dentro senza presentazione alcuna e incomincia ad insultare pesantemente un utente, solo perchè in netta contrapposizione con una sua amica,per me è un 'imbecille, senza mezzi termini!


----------



## oscuro (21 Dicembre 2012)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Verissimo! a volte e soprattutto per chi non conosce oscuro, risulta molto ma molto indisponente,diciamo indisponente va:mrgreen:, ma anche conoscendolo a volte risulta uguale.


Si sono indisponente,ma simpatico!Non ti adulo,non ti alliscio,non ho secondi fini,non importuno le donne del forum,tranne rarissimi casi,se questo significa essere indisponenti contento di esserlo!!!:rotfl:


----------



## free (21 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbriciolata,con me ha agito diversamente,rispetto la tua opinione,certo che una che entra qui dentro senza presentazione alcuna e incomincia ad insultare pesantemente un utente, solo perchè in netta contrapposizione con una sua amica,per me è un 'imbecille, senza mezzi termini!



forse l'ufficio presentazioni era momentaneamente chiuso causa fankazzismo...
datevi più da fare!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (21 Dicembre 2012)

*free*



free ha detto:


> forse l'ufficio presentazioni era momentaneamente chiuso causa fankazzismo...
> datevi più da fare!:mrgreen:


Cmq si sta facendo conoscere senza essersi presentata...:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (21 Dicembre 2012)

qui ognuno di noi ha o ha avuto i suoi problemi, chi più chi meno, come è norma nella vita, situazioni che agli occhi di qualcuno sono catastrofi ad altri piccoli ostacoli quotidiani. Questi vuoi o non vuoi, ci cambiano, ci fortificano,  ci aiutano, qualora dovesse ripresentarsi il problema, a risolverlo e, da come noi li presentiamo e ci presentiamo, gli altri che ci leggono si creano di noi una determinata idea. Questa sarà giusta o sbagliata ma bisogna accettarla, saremo noi a doverla modellare affinchè diventi più vicina possibile alla realtà.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> senti chi parla...
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


Dica dica.... descrivimi, dii pure quello che pensi di me. Può soltanto farmi piacere, e se riesci a farmi capire che devo cambiare in qualcosa ti dico anche grazie. 

:bacio:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si sono indisponente,ma simpatico!Non ti adulo,non ti alliscio,non ho secondi fini,*non importuno le donne del forum*,tranne rarissimi casi,se questo significa essere indisponenti contento di esserlo!!!:rotfl:


per quello sei indisponente:mrgreen:


----------



## free (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dica dica.... descrivimi, dii pure quello che pensi di me. Può soltanto farmi piacere, e se riesci a farmi capire che devo cambiare in qualcosa ti dico anche grazie.
> 
> :bacio:



scherzavo...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si sono indisponente,ma simpatico!Non ti adulo,non ti alliscio,non ho secondi fini,non importuno le donne del forum,tranne rarissimi casi,se questo significa essere indisponenti contento di esserlo!!!:rotfl:



Tutto vero oscuro, ma devi capire una cosa, talvolta devi anche cercare di evitare, tu invece per come scrive Sbriciolata sembra quasi non riesci a contenerti, non riesci a starti zitto, a volte invece bisognerebbe perlomeno cercare di evitare. 

Senti bello questa è la mia opinione eh! intendila nel senso che so riuscirai a cogliere, ora ti stai muto e non rompi più il bigattino!! :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cmq si sta facendo conoscere senza essersi presentata...:rotfl:



diciamo che in quell'occasione eravamo tutti troppo concitati...e abbiamo perso molto di obiettività 
io credo che AnnaBlume sia una cara ragazza...


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tutto vero oscuro, ma devi capire una cosa, talvolta devi anche cercare di evitare, tu invece per come scrive Sbriciolata sembra quasi non riesci a contenerti, non riesci a starti zitto, a volte invece bisognerebbe perlomeno cercare di evitare.
> 
> Senti bello questa è la mia opinione eh! intendila nel senso che so riuscirai a cogliere, ora ti stai muto e non rompi più il bigattino!! :mrgreen::rotfl:


ora ti stai muto tu a oscuro non lo dici :incazzato:
e tira fuori le chiavi della macchina :incazzato:


----------



## Lui (21 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> diciamo che in quell'occasione eravamo tutti troppo concitati...e abbiamo perso molto di obiettività
> io credo che AnnaBlume sia una cara ragazza...


un pò molto saputella, ma una brava ragazza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tutto vero oscuro, ma devi capire una cosa, talvolta devi anche cercare di evitare, tu invece per come scrive Sbriciolata sembra quasi non riesci a contenerti, non riesci a starti zitto, a volte invece bisognerebbe perlomeno cercare di evitare.
> 
> Senti bello questa è la mia opinione eh! intendila nel senso che so riuscirai a cogliere, ora ti stai muto e non rompi più il bigattino!! :mrgreen::rotfl:


sì sì dài, litighiamo, mettimi in mezzo, ma digli qualcosa di più forte, che lo vedo un po' scarico. (qualcuno vuole un tourinot? me ne sto facendo fuori un sacchetto...)


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì sì dài, litighiamo, mettimi in mezzo, ma digli qualcosa di più forte, che lo vedo un po' scarico. (qualcuno vuole un tourinot? me ne sto facendo fuori un sacchetto...)


Nooooooo che poi chi lo ferma più! :mrgreen:

Se hai una tourinotta serabbe meglio. 

Ma che è sta tourinot ?


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> un pò molto saputella, ma una brava ragazza.



da come scrive io credo che abbia una preparazione culturale e di dialettica ai massimi livelli


----------



## oscuro (21 Dicembre 2012)

*Simò*



Simy ha detto:


> diciamo che in quell'occasione eravamo tutti troppo concitati...e abbiamo perso molto di obiettività
> io credo che AnnaBlume sia una cara ragazza...


Noi avevavo motivi per esser concitati,lei è entrata qui insultando!Se questo significa essere una brava ragazza,simy sei indisponente pure tu:rotfl:!Io credo che sia stucchevole e vuota,dietro questa scrittura pseudo- forbita  leggo il nulla,ma ne riparleremo....!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> diciamo che in quell'occasione eravamo tutti troppo concitati...e abbiamo perso molto di obiettività
> io credo che AnnaBlume sia una cara ragazza...


Tu sei davvero molto ingenua. E lo scrivo con simpatia questo. 

Ma personalmente non ho mai scritto che non è una brava ragazza, e scrivere ragazza già da il senso giusto alla discussione. Ma tanto so che nonostante abbia fatto un complimento ad A.B verrà tutto recepito diversamente. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (21 Dicembre 2012)

non sconcicate il cane che dorme.


----------



## oscuro (21 Dicembre 2012)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> da come scrive io credo che abbia una preparazione culturale e di dialettica ai massimi livelli


Ma sei seria?:rotfl:Una che agisce come lei ti sembra possa avere una preparazione di altissimo livello?se così fosse non gli è servita a nulla!Spesso confondiamo la conoscenza della nozione con l'intelligenza,son due cose diverse....


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Noi avevavo motivi per esser concitati,lei è entrata qui insultando!Se questo significa essere una brava ragazza,*simy sei indisponente pure *tu:rotfl:!Io credo che sia stucchevole e vuota,dietro questa scrittura pseudo- forbita leggo il nulla,ma ne riparleremo....!:rotfl:


e vabbè...ma tanto lo sapevo già :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ora ti stai muto tu a oscuro non lo dici :incazzato:
> e tira fuori le chiavi della macchina :incazzato:



:culo:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nooooooo che poi chi lo ferma più! :mrgreen:
> 
> Se hai una tourinotta serabbe meglio.
> 
> Ma che è sta tourinot ?


I tourinot sono gianduiotti originali di Torino. Gnam. Un altro. Sono una roba maledetta perchè sono piccoli... 'stardi.


----------



## oscuro (21 Dicembre 2012)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> non sconcicate il cane che dorme.


A natale il cane è più buono arf arf.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> da come scrive io credo che abbia una preparazione culturale e di dialettica ai massimi livelli


E tutto questo porta ad assumersi per intero determinate responsabilità. Ricordalo Simy.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e vabbè...ma tanto lo sapevo già :mrgreen:


dài dài litighiamo , non ti arrendere


----------



## oscuro (21 Dicembre 2012)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> E tutto questo porta ad assumersi per intero determinate responsabilità. Ricordalo Simy.


E non solo...!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> I tourinot sono gianduiotti originali di Torino. Gnam. Un altro. Sono una roba maledetta perchè sono piccoli... 'stardi.


Saranno buonissimi! io nel frattempo ho divorato un'arancino, mio figlio idem. :mrgreen:

Hai notato oscuro che ci ignora..... potevamo esagerare un'altro po secondo te? nnaggia va!:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dài dài litighiamo , non ti arrendere


non c'ho voglia...io sono buona...


----------



## oscuro (21 Dicembre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dài dài litighiamo , non ti arrendere


Litigare con te?sei una tosta,effettivamente ci vuole stile anche nel litigare,creatività,esclusività,insomma...mi manca stermy!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Dicembre 2012)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Saranno buonissimi! io nel frattempo ho divorato un'arancino, mio figlio idem. :mrgreen:
> 
> Hai notato oscuro che ci ignora..... potevamo esagerare un'altro po secondo te? nnaggia va!:mrgreen:


lo hai mangiato e usato per misurarti la temperatura sicilianuzzo mio?:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Litigare con te?sei una tosta,effettivamente ci vuole stile anche nel litigare,creatività,esclusività,insomma...mi manca stermy!:rotfl:



Vero!!!!! quante volte ho sbagliato con Sbri.... ed invece di attaccare ha chiesto spiegazioni, è una gran donna la Sbri.


----------



## oscuro (21 Dicembre 2012)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Vero!!!!! quante volte ho sbagliato con Sbri.... ed invece di attaccare ha chiesto spiegazioni, è una gran donna la Sbri.


Si. mi ha imbruttito una sola volta....mi sembra con un mp per difendere simy?o sbaglio?:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> lo hai mangiato e usato per misurarti la temperatura sicilianuzzo mio?:rotfl:




.


----------



## Lui (21 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> I tourinot sono gianduiotti originali di Torino. Gnam. Un altro. Sono una roba maledetta perchè sono piccoli... 'stardi.


ultimo sono della tua misura.


----------



## Tebe (21 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbriciolata,con me ha agito diversamente,rispetto la tua opinione,certo che *una che entra qui dentro senza presentazione alcuna e incomincia ad insultare pesantemente un utente, solo perchè in netta contrapposizione con una sua amica,*per me è un 'imbecille, senza mezzi termini!


:rofl:

voglio anche io la roba che circola li!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> ultimo sono della tua misura.



Mbè ? ognuno ha i suoi difetti. Tu come l'altro arf arf avete altri problemi!!


































:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (21 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> I tourinot sono gianduiotti originali di Torino. Gnam. Un altro. Sono una roba maledetta perchè sono piccoli... 'stardi.



sbav


----------



## Annuccia (21 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sbav



doppio slurp....

minchia...
ne vorrei uno adesso....
anzi una decina visto che son piccini...


----------



## Tebe (21 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> doppio slurp....
> 
> minchia...
> ne vorrei uno adesso....
> anzi una decina visto che son piccini...



letali.
Ricordo ancora la zia acquisita torinese (la terza o quarta moglie di un parente stretto del papi, non ricordo) che quando andavo da lei era un continuo.
Una notte ho dormito praticamente in bagno, sdraiata in terra e ululando dal mal di pancia.
ma niente.
Rimangono una droga.
(non come i bacetti perugina che rimangono il t_ooooo_ppp del t_ooooo_ppp, cit)


----------



## gas (21 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> I tourinot sono gianduiotti originali di Torino. Gnam. Un altro. Sono una roba maledetta perchè sono piccoli... 'stardi.


sono buonissimi
è un cioccolato gianduia con le nocciole macinate


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> sono buonissimi
> è un cioccolato gianduia con le nocciole macinate


li vogliooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## gas (21 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> li vogliooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


la prossima volta che vengo a roma te li porto :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> sono *buonissimi
> *è un cioccolato gianduia con le nocciole macinate


confermo. Gnam. Prevedo mal di pancia. Pazienza.


----------



## Lui (21 Dicembre 2012)

*tebe*

a proposito di cose piccole e buone


----------



## gas (21 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> confermo. Gnam. Prevedo mal di pancia. Pazienza.


se ne mangi tanti....prevedi bene
:gabinetto:


----------



## Tebe (21 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> a proposito di cose piccole e buone



ti riferisci alle mie microtette _per caso_?



:carneval:


----------



## Annuccia (21 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> letali.
> Ricordo ancora la zia acquisita torinese (la terza o quarta moglie di un parente stretto del papi, non ricordo) che quando andavo da lei era un continuo.
> Una notte ho dormito praticamente in bagno, sdraiata in terra e ululando dal mal di pancia.
> ma niente.
> ...





quelli bianchi sono i miei preferiti....
(adoro il cioccolato bianco..)

la mia zia torinesA
mi regalava anche sacchetti di cri-cri
palline di cioccolata con nocciola all'iterno tutti ricoperti di piccolissime palline di zucchero....


boni pure quelli....



la vita è amara...
per fortuna  sono golosa...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> a proposito di cose piccole e buone


Che stronzo....


----------



## gas (21 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> quelli bianchi sono i miei preferiti....
> (adoro il cioccolato bianco..)
> 
> la mia zia torinesA
> ...


non c'è paragone con i cri cri
i turinot sono decisamente più buoni :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (21 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> non c'è paragone con i cri cri
> i turinot sono decisamente più buoni :mrgreen:




si è vero sono più gustosi........
di quelli fai razzia ...con i cri-cri dopo un po ti fermi...(per via dello zucchero...anche se da piccola ricordo che dopo i primi 3...toglievo via tutte quelle palline e continuavo...)


----------



## Annuccia (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che stronzo....



se te lo dici da solo...................

?


----------



## gas (21 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> si è vero sono più gustosi........
> di quelli fai razzia ...con i cri-cri dopo un po ti fermi...(per via dello zucchero...anche se da piccola ricordo che dopo i primi 3...toglievo via tutte quelle palline e continuavo...)


golosona :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> se te lo dici da solo...................
> 
> ?


Anche....... :mrgreen: purtroppo non sempre. :mrgreen: come in questo caso.


----------



## Minerva (21 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> quelli bianchi sono i miei preferiti....
> (adoro il cioccolato bianco..)
> 
> la mia zia torinesA
> ...


ma annuccia, il cioccolato bianco è quello più scadente.elegante, non dico di no...ma pessimo
viva il fondente
che comunque a me i dolci non piacciono più di tanto


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma annuccia, il cioccolato bianco è quello più scadente.elegante, non dico di no...ma pessimo
> viva il fondente
> che comunque a me i dolci non piacciono più di tanto



:up:


----------



## gas (21 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma annuccia, il cioccolato bianco è quello più scadente.elegante, non dico di no...ma pessimo
> viva il fondente


se posso...
il fondente viene dopo il gianduia

per quanto riguarda il bianco, hai ragione :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> se posso...
> il fondente viene dopo il gianduia
> 
> per quanto riguarda il bianco, hai ragione :mrgreen::mrgreen:



Ora ti scrive non puoi, io lo scriverei. :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ora ti scrive non puoi, io lo scriverei. :mrgreen:



:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (21 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti riferisci alle mie microtette _per caso_?
> 
> 
> 
> :carneval:


e a cosa altro dovrei?


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> se posso...
> il fondente viene dopo il gianduia
> 
> per quanto riguarda il bianco, hai ragione :mrgreen::mrgreen:




no il fondente è il ciocciolato per eccellenza! io lo adoro e mangio praticamente solo quello!
degli altri tipi mi piace solo la gianduia..ma viene comunque dopo il fondente


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no il fondente è il ciocciolato per eccellenza! io lo adoro e mangio praticamente solo quello!
> degli altri tipi mi piace solo la gianduia..ma viene comunque dopo il fondente




:simy::up:


----------



## Annuccia (21 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma annuccia, il cioccolato bianco è quello più scadente.elegante, non dico di no...ma pessimo
> viva il fondente
> che comunque a me i dolci non piacciono più di tanto


sarà scadente ma a me piace...


a me inceve piacciono molto tutti...
l'unica cosa che non riesco a mangiare è la frutta martorana(magari sono un pezzettino) e la (sono un controsenso)
cassata siciliana..quella la odio...
per il resto credo vada bene tutto


----------



## Tebe (21 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> e a cosa altro dovrei?



non sapevo se lo sapessi anche tu che ero microtettuta, ma in fondo lo sanno anche i sassi:mrgreen:

sei un estimatore o non un tettomane?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sarà scadente ma a me piace...
> 
> 
> a me inceve piacciono molto tutti...
> ...


E' strano che tu non abbia parlato di tutti quei cioccolattini fatti artigianalmente ed esposti nelle vetrine dei bar siciliani.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non sapevo se lo sapessi anche tu che ero microtettuta, ma in fondo lo sanno anche i sassi:mrgreen:
> 
> *sei un estimatore o non un tettomane?*


*



sono curiosa di leggere quel che scriverà claudio*


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sono curiosa di leggere quel che scriverà claudio[/B]



AUAHAAUAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Annuccia (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' strano che tu non abbia parlato di tutti quei cioccolattini fatti artigianalmente ed esposti nelle vetrine dei bar siciliani.


ma indfatti faccio prima a dire ciò che "non" mi piace....altrimenti...facciamo notte...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non sapevo se lo sapessi anche tu che ero microtettuta, ma in fondo lo sanno anche i sassi:mrgreen:
> 
> sei un estimatore o non un tettomane?



Cara Tebe, quando non si hanno ossi da spolpare qualsiasi cosa va bene, un nome una garanzia... lui. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (21 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non sapevo se lo sapevi anche tu che ero microtettuta, ma in fondo lo sanno anche i sassi:mrgreen:
> 
> sei un estimatore o non un tettomane?



minchia che delusione.  te lo avrò detto non so quante volte che a me piaccioni le piccole e tu ti sei compiaciuta del fatto, ma adesso non ricordi.   che delusione, mìhai spezzato il cuore.




p.s. se colma una coppa di champagne è quella giusta.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma indfatti faccio prima a dire ciò che "non" mi piace....altrimenti...facciamo notte...



Ora si che capisco, mi sembrava strano infatti....


----------



## gas (21 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma indfatti faccio prima a dire ciò che "non" mi piace....altrimenti...facciamo notte...


poco golosa vero? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> minchia che delusione.  te lo avrò detto non so quante volte che a me piaccioni le piccole e tu ti sei compiaciuta del fatto, ma adesso non ricordi.   che delusione, mìhai spezzato il cuore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che paraculo spolpa ossi a tignitè!! tu hai scritto che va bene una seconda o terza!! 

:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## gas (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cara Tebe, quando non si hanno ossi da spolpare qualsiasi cosa va bene, un nome una garanzia... lui. :mrgreen:


ci si attacca a tutto :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> ci si attacca a tutto :mrgreen:



Vero! ma evidenziarlo così no!! per noi masculi è un'offesa che non deve essere fatta.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> minchia che delusione. te lo avrò detto non so quante volte che a me piaccioni le piccole e tu ti sei compiaciuta del fatto, ma adesso non ricordi. che delusione, mìhai spezzato il cuore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tebe (21 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> minchia che delusione.  te lo avrò detto non so quante volte che a me piaccioni le piccole e tu ti sei compiaciuta del fatto, ma adesso non ricordi.   che delusione, mìhai spezzato il cuore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ops, scusa. Non me lo ricordavo.
la mia memoria non è più quella di una volta, sai gli anni passano e poi sto mandando in contemporanea foto erotiche mie a man, come augurio di buon natale e quindi faccio un pò di cose alla volta.
Ora mi concentro qui, credo che Man abbia infartato.
:mrgreen:








:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lui ha detto:
> 
> 
> > minchia che delusione. te lo avrò detto non so quante volte che a me piaccioni le piccole e tu ti sei compiaciuta del fatto, ma adesso non ricordi. che delusione, mìhai spezzato il cuore.
> ...


----------



## Flavia (21 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma annuccia, il cioccolato bianco è quello più scadente.elegante, non dico di no...ma pessimo
> viva il fondente
> che comunque a me i dolci non piacciono più di tanto


:up:
lind 99%
doppio wauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> lind 99%
> doppio wauuuuuuuuuuu



Lei che coppa ha.... :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (21 Dicembre 2012)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> :rofl:
> 
> voglio anche io la roba che circola li!


Ok,siamo a natale cerchiamo di essere buoni,basta che paghi.....!


----------



## gas (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lei che coppa ha.... :mrgreen:


ke fai ti allarghi? :rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Annuccia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: faccio il gentleman e mi sto muto, nonostante ami bere tanto champagne..... :mrgreen:
> ...


----------



## Lui (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cara Tebe, quando non si hanno ossi da spolpare qualsiasi cosa va bene, un nome una garanzia... lui. :mrgreen:



tu pensi ca riciriti  iarrusu e purpu sia sufficente per descriverti?  vuoi che aggiunga dell'altro?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> ke fai ti allarghi? :rotfl:




Zitto e guarda.:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (21 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> tu pensi ca *riciriti iarrusu e purpu sia *sufficente per descriverti? vuoi che aggiunga dell'altro?



non ho capito io figurati gli altri.....


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> tu pensi ca riciriti  iarrusu e purpu sia sufficente per descriverti?  vuoi che aggiunga dell'altro?



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: no no fino all'anno nuovo può bastare. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non ho capito io figurati gli altri.....


io sì:mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lei che coppa ha.... :mrgreen:


curioso!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non ho capito io figurati gli altri.....


auahahhahaahahahaha io non traduco, anche perchè la traduzione non renderebbe il senso di quanto mi vuole bene. :mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (21 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io sì:mrgreen:


traduci?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io sì:mrgreen:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: incredibile!!!!


----------



## gas (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Zitto e guarda.:mrgreen:


ti allarghi proprio :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (21 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ops, scusa. Non me lo ricordavo.
> la mia memoria non è più quella di una volta, sai gli anni passano e poi sto mandando in contemporanea foto erotiche mie a man, come augurio di buon natale e quindi faccio un pò di cose alla volta.
> Ora mi concentro qui, credo che Man abbia infartato.
> :mrgreen:
> ...


aspetta, ti mando un pm con la mia mail, mentre ci sei.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> curioso!


Io si, ma lui no, lui eccitato. lui. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> ti allarghi proprio :rotfl:



:up::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> traduci?


ha a che fare con i termometri:mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io si, ma lui no, lui eccitato. lui. :mrgreen:



ragazzi questa profezia
vi ha svalvolato per bene:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ragazzi questa profezia
> vi ha svalvolato per bene:carneval:


E chiamalo svalvolare tu... come sei educata tu...non lui. :mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (21 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ha a che fare con i termometri:mrgreen:


ah
l'economia gira
ci sarà stata 
un'impennata nelle vendite


----------



## Flavia (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E chiamalo svalvolare tu... come sei educata tu...non lui. :mrgreen:


ragazzi fate i bravi
altrimenti sotto l'albero
non trovate nessun regalo


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ah
> l'economia gira
> ci sarà stata
> un'impennata nelle vendite


Tra purpi e iarrusi direi il contrario. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ragazzi fate i bravi
> altrimenti sotto l'albero
> non trovate nessun regalo



Io sto facendo il bravo, io e gas. tutti gli altri no.


----------



## Flavia (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tra purpi e iarrusi direi il contrario. :mrgreen:



non ho capito


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> non ho capito


Lo so. Fatti spiegare da Sbri. :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> non ho capito


se sei iarruso e purpo non s'impenna nulla:singleeye:


----------



## Lui (21 Dicembre 2012)

guarda cosa ho trovato:



linguasiciliana.it/sicita.htm

però iuarrusu non c'è, claudio ti toccherà spiegare o preferisci lo faccio io? fallo tu a parole tue, è meglio.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se sei iarruso e purpo non s'impenna nulla:singleeye:



:sorriso::sorriso::sorriso::sorriso:


----------



## Flavia (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io sto facendo il bravo, io e gas. tutti gli altri no.


non fare il furbetto



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se sei iarruso e purpo non s'impenna nulla:singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> guarda cosa ho trovato:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Circa un'ora fa il piccolo mi ha domandato una frase con la (c) e la (q) , ho detto acquazzina, minchia è siciliano, lo sapevi ? io no. :mrgreen:

Faccia faccia pure.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> non fare il furbetto


Non s'impenna nulla con le donne. :mrgreen: vusavècomprì?


----------



## Flavia (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non s'impenna nulla con le donne. :mrgreen: vusavècomprì?


ho capito
ho capito
Clà cosa ti succede?
una volta eri tanto
un bravo ragazzo
cattive compagnie?:carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non s'impenna nulla con le donne. :mrgreen: vusavècomprì?


ma ... se sei iarruso manco con gli uomini... o no? So che è declinato anche al femminile...


----------



## Lui (21 Dicembre 2012)

minchia, per l'appunto, Flavia, SVEGLIA.


----------



## Lui (21 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma ... se sei iarruso manco con gli uomini... o no? So che è declinato anche al femminile...



:up:


----------



## Flavia (21 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> minchia, per l'appunto, Flavia, SVEGLIA.


ohi gioia
scrivete in italiano
il traduttore di google
non funziona
non è mica colpa mia
:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> :up:


ho studiato:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ho capito
> ho capito
> Clà cosa ti succede?
> una volta eri tanto
> ...


Io?? ma qua è lui che........ se noti ha chiesto a Tebe delle foto erotiche, e qua mi fermo va.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> minchia, per l'appunto, Flavia, SVEGLIA.



Zittutu che è sveglia eccome, fa solo finta. 


Ma dimmi dimmi le foto di Tebe ?


----------



## Flavia (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io?? ma qua è lui che........ se noti ha chiesto a Tebe delle foto erotiche, e qua mi fermo va.


io 
tu 
lui
facile nascondersi dietro 
un pronome personale!!!!!


Ultimo ha detto:


> Zittutu che è sveglia eccome, fa solo finta.
> 
> 
> Ma dimmi dimmi le foto di Tebe ?


mi state dando della tonta?
:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> io
> tu
> lui
> facile nascondersi dietro
> ...


lui è lui che colpa ne ho io? 

Ma tesoro... io stavo difendendoti, lui asseriva, io no, anzi....


----------



## Lui (21 Dicembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> mi state dando della tonta?
> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:





nnnnooooooooo.


per Ultimo.


  non trovo la faccina che si lecca i baffi.  

p.s. un pò più piccole di quelle di annuccia.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> nnnnooooooooo.
> 
> 
> per Ultimo.
> ...


Ma u sai ca si iarrusu e purpu puru tu!! 

piccole di annuccia? chi? cosa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma u sai ca si iarrusu e purpu puru tu!!
> 
> piccole di annuccia? chi? cosa?


ohi, coppia di galantuomini... non è mica carino fare i confronti... poi ... attenzione... che chi di spada ferisce... capiteamme.


----------



## Flavia (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> lui è lui che colpa ne ho io?
> 
> Ma tesoro... io stavo difendendoti, lui asseriva, io no, anzi....





lui ha detto:


> nnnnooooooooo.
> 
> 
> per Ultimo.
> ...


sappiate che sono offesa!!!!:carneval:


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2012)

aò ma che v'è preso?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

*Flavia*



lui ha detto:


> nnnnooooooooo.
> 
> 
> per Ultimo.
> ...



Leggilo! così ti rendi conto di quello che combina, stai lontana da lui.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ohi, coppia di galantuomini... non è mica carino fare i confronti... poi ... attenzione... che chi di spada ferisce... capiteamme.



Sbri mi sa che sei la sola che capisce il "nostro umorismo" :up:

Ma ripeto, io mi tengo distante da chi nei mp.......


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> sappiate che sono offesa!!!!:carneval:



Santa Rosalia!! Flavia!! io ti difendo!! è lui non io che.....


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> aò ma che v'è preso?


Cosa vuoi sapere simy ?


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi sapere simy ?


mi fai un riassuntino? :inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi fai un riassuntino? :inlove:


Certo!!! lui è iarruso e purpu.

Tebe ha qualcosa di piccolo e non so cosa.

Annuccia ha qualcosa di più grande ti Tebe ma non so cosa.

Flavia è offesa che non si impenna e non so cosa. 


Sbri ha capito tutto e ci sta marciando. :carneval:

Lui è lui e sta di qua e di la......


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo!!! lui è iarruso e purpu.
> 
> Tebe ha qualcosa di piccolo e non so cosa.
> 
> ...



grazie...tutto chiarissimo!


----------



## Lui (21 Dicembre 2012)

secondo me, Flavia s'è offesa perchè non abbiamo preso a confronto le sue. se mandi un amail anche tu darò un ulteriore giudizio.


ti mando in pm la mia mail così potrai inviare il materiale.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ohi, *coppia di galantuomini*... non è mica carino fare i confronti... poi ... attenzione... che chi di spada ferisce... capiteamme.




sono commossa infatti....


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> secondo me, Flavia s'è offesa perchè non abbiamo preso a confronto le sue. se mandi un amail anche tu darò un ulteriore giudizio.
> 
> 
> ti mando in pm la mia mail così potrai inviare il materiale.



ogni cacatiedda i musca è sustanza eh!! "speriamo non traduca nessuno/a.


----------



## Flavia (21 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> secondo me, Flavia s'è offesa perchè non abbiamo preso a confronto le sue. se mandi un amail anche tu darò un ulteriore giudizio.
> 
> 
> ti mando in pm la mia mail così potrai inviare il materiale.





Ultimo ha detto:


> ogni cacatiedda i musca è sustanza eh!! "speriamo non traduca nessuno/a.


voi 2 
vi divertite un pò troppo!!!


----------



## Lui (21 Dicembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> voi 2
> vi divertite un pò troppo!!!


vuoi unirti al carrozzone?


----------



## Flavia (21 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> vuoi unirti al carrozzone?


[video=youtube;HdegeDb3IkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdegeDb3IkI[/video]


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> [video=youtube;HdegeDb3IkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdegeDb3IkI[/video]


Bellissimo testo. In questo periodo poi..... :mrgreen: 


Flavia escusemuà!! :bacio:


----------



## Flavia (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bellissimo testo. In questo periodo poi..... :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Flavia escusemuà!! :bacio:


Clà ma secondo te
mi sono offesa davvero?
:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> ma che sembrare simpatico, io sono antipatico e stronzo, rude e crude, primordiale, io sono quello che leggi e che dice sempre le cazzate che pensa, la verità, che che se ne dica. sta a chi mi ha di fronte accettare critiche  e complimenti, sono sinceri.
> puoi anche accendere tutto quello che vuoi, io sono vero, qualunque sia la luce.
> 
> non ho mezzi termini, affronto tutto nella vita, di petto, senza occludere nulla, senza timore.


grazie per il panegirico autoreferenziale non richiesto né desiderato . 
poi, hm, la verità, che parole altisonanti e assolute...ma ci credi sul serio a 'sta roba qua?

in ogni caso, come sei non lo so e non lo saprò (io non mi permetto, io :singleeye, mi interessa solo come appari da come scrivi. Ecco, un paio di dubbi ogni tanto, una bella manciata di condizionali a sostituire i troppi e fastidiosi imperativi e i giudizi...perché, sai, la forma non è una cazzata. E' il modo nel quale la sostanza si concretizza. E tu, non mi sembri aver capito che le tue (e le mie, le sue) sono idee, non Verità. Come dio, ricordi? Ma sì che te lo ricordi, e no che non sembri aver capito...

Poi, se ti piace fare il giro largo, partendo da minuscole e maiuscole, righe da non leggere perché in mezzo non c'è nulla, passando per domande sui colori e cani che tu dici mangino cibi esotici...ecco, è un sacco di fatica per uno che dice di affrontare la vita di petto! _Tanta_ fatica, _tanta_ strada. Io mica sono così tanto interessata! Devo dirti che sono lusingata di cotanto impegno superfluo? Se vuoi mi sforzo 
Se vuoi ti chiedo pure il colore del cuore, il segno, l'ascendente, l'onomastico, il santo tutelare e le pratiche scaramantiche quotidiane...così, tanto per farti sentire a tuo agio nel tuo mondo parallelo di Verità e vera amicizia sicula. Basta che me ne lasci fuori così come dalla tua accezione di persona come istinto :mrgreen:. Scusa, ma il fatto che non rispondo al volo alle tue provocazioni non vuole dire che non le legga. Solo mi chiedo: perché? A che devo?

A me non danno fastidio le tue opinioni (sempre che siano presentate come opinioni e non come Verità), al limite a volte non le condivido. Perché ti danno così fastidio le mie? Qual'è il problema? Io non ti ho mai insultato nemmeno lontanamente, dunque non può essere quello...boh, fammi sapere  



​


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> la sua presentazione è stata il massimo,una serie di insulti misti a presunzione ed arroganza


avevo il sospetto che tu non sapessi leggere. Ora me lo hai confermato :mrgreen:
Qualcuno te la deve aver letta, la mia presentazione, perché, al tempo, me la hai anche commentata (e pure positivamente)...ok, dicendo solo banalità imbarazzanti, ma in fondo è il pensiero che conta 

gli "insulti" di cui balbetti senza sosta, che nemmeno insulti erano, sono decisamente posteriori alla mia presentazione e sicuramente posteriori ai tuoi insulti reiterati ad altri. Dunque, riformula: io mi sono presentata, poi ho avuto un trascurabilissimo diverbio con te. Sei morto? No. Bene! Vai avanti, ce la puoi fare. Ma smetti di dir cazzate, ché poi alla fine rischi di crederci pure, come quella volta dei rossi. Poi, tu che parli di insulti? E' la tua unica modalità comunicativa, e mica smetti...

In ogni caso, viste le difficoltà con la parola scritta, segui il labiale: io. non. ho. detto. che. lui. è. antipatico. Ho detto che se. sta. cercando. di. fare. il. simpatico. (scrivendo posts a me, non a te), non. ci. sta. riuscendo. 
Hai capito, ora? Se vuoi te lo sillabo lentamente. Basta chiedere...
E comunque, era lui che doveva rispondere, mica tu. 

io capisco, Oscuro, che ti sono entrata nel cuore, non riesci a resistere nemmeno 48 ore senza nominarmi, e questo è un fatto, non un'illazione. Ma, non so, fai uno sport, leggi qualcosa (hem, questa per te è dura, lo ammetto), ascolta un po' di musica, quello che vuoi, ma esci da questa monomania per niente ricambiata. Soffrirai per un po', poi passerai ad altro. E' la vita, spesso costellata di passioni non ricambiate...

e poi, Oscuro, ma quale forbito, quale forbito...mica è colpa mia se conosci 16 parole in croce e usi sempre solo quelle (e spesso a sproposito)...se un concetto è appena appena più complesso di "io mangiare, poi cagare" non diventa pretenzioso o vago o fumoso e vuoto solo perché non lo afferri tu, eh. Alla fin fine, te l'ho già detto: mi puoi sempre saltare, mica mi lamento...Tanto anche di questo post, sarà tanto se ne leggerai una frase su 5 prima di partire per la tangente...


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Dicembre 2012)

Cavolo, una giornata di lavoro fuori e voi ci date dentro, eh! 

Pillole varie:

@Simy: grazie. Sei sempre gentile.

@Sbri: idem

@Free: io mi sono presentata, l'ufficio non era in sciopero . Mi hai anche risposto, ricordi?

@Ultimo: io non credo di avere nessunissima responsabilità aggiuntiva rispetto a te. Tu esprimi le tue opinioni a tuo modo, io lo faccio nel mio: il fatto che studio per professione non mi carica di nessuno obbligo rispetto a te. 
E poi, più volte mi dai la sensazione di sentirti inferiorizzato da me (o meglio, dal mio status di "studiosa"). Io fermamente credo di non aver fatto niente per inferiorizzarti, io semplicemente scrivo allo stesso in cui parlo e in cui penso; mi spiace se questo ti dà problemi, ma, ripeto, non credo di essere io la responsabile. 

@Tebe: no, quella roba no!!!!!!!!! _Senza_ parlavi di "palline possedute soffocottare", pensa _con_ la roba avariata di Oscuro...:scared:

@lui: "saputella", grande! Non lo sento da decenni, mi piace! Se ci aggiungi anche "spocchiosetta", altro _evergreen_ adolescenziale, t'abbraccio :inlove:

@Oscuro: maestrina e imbecille, invece, dillo a tua sorella :mrgreen:. Quella figurata, s'intende. Mai avuta l'intenzione di convincerti di alcunché. Delira di meno.

@tutti: e basta co' 'sta "brava ragazza", mi fate venire il diabete! Magari scippo le vecchiette all'uscita delle poste, che ne sapete? 

Colgo l'occasione per salutare tutti/e, domani devo fare bagagli e giri e domenica volo via; forse riuscirò a connettermi, ma di certo sarà in orari strani. Auguri a tutti/e per caldissime feste, ovunque e con chiunque siano e per un magnifico inizio d'anno! 

Ora, è tempo di champagne (and dance on the table)! Abbracci


----------



## Annuccia (21 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Cavolo, una giornata di lavoro fuori e voi ci date dentro, eh!
> 
> Pillole varie:
> 
> ...




se vuoi ti dico zoccola:mrgreen:
come dissi affettuosamente a luna una volta....

:rotfl:
ti piace...



con affetto zoccoloso
anna


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> se vuoi ti dico zoccola:mrgreen:
> come dissi affettuosamente a luna una volta....
> 
> :rotfl:
> ...


grande!!!!  :risata:


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> grande!!!!  :risata:


Mi impiccio: dove vai? :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Mi impiccio: dove vai? :mrgreen:


Stati Uniti e Canada (Seattle a cazzeggiare e zona di Vancouver/Whistler a sciare con amici), ma un giretto breve, non mi posso permettere di star fuori mesate intere proprio adesso


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Stati Uniti e Canada (Seattle a cazzeggiare e zona di Vancouver/Whistler a sciare con amici), ma un giretto breve, non mi posso permettere di star fuori mesate intere proprio adesso


Bello! :w00t: 
Divertiti! 
Buon viaggio e buone feste!


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Bello! :w00t:
> Divertiti!
> Buon viaggio e buone feste!



Grazie! Se riesco, ci sono anche due cascate di ghiaccio spettacolari ma un po' più a nord. Se ce la faccio, ci vado! I ramponi e le piccozze me le porto, non si sa mai


----------



## devastata (21 Dicembre 2012)

Auguri Anna e divertiti!


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Auguri Anna e divertiti!


grazie, divertiti il più possibile anche tu! Un augurio grande di serenità


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Grazie! Se riesco, ci sono anche due cascate di ghiaccio spettacolari ma un po' più a nord. Se ce la faccio, ci vado! I ramponi e le piccozze me le porto, non si sa mai


Io spero di passare capodanno (e magari qualche altro giorno) sulla tavola! 
Un abbraccio! :mrgreen:


E ora cena balbettante. :blank:


----------



## Flavia (21 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Stati Uniti e Canada (Seattle a cazzeggiare e zona di Vancouver/Whistler a sciare con amici), ma un giretto breve, non mi posso permettere di star fuori mesate intere proprio adesso


buone vacanze, divertiti


----------



## Minerva (21 Dicembre 2012)

ci mancava una globetrotter, cittadina del mondo
noi che abbiamo le radici ai piedi viaggeremo con la fantasia e con i tuoi occhi


----------



## Lui (21 Dicembre 2012)

annab. non era assolutamente necessario farci sapere che parti e vai in america, comunque, già che vai per ghiacci, fatti ibernare, chissà fra 100 anni. buon divertimento, saputella spocchiosetta.




io non ho mai dubbi, solo certezze, ma tu non necessariamente devi essere d'accordo con me.

hai scritto troppe parole forbite, mi pare si scriva così e non ho apprezzato alcuni passaggi. 

non fidarti mai di chi ti dice sempre si, apprezza un no, sarà più sincero.

buone feste.


----------



## devastata (21 Dicembre 2012)

Le è stato chiesto e Anna ha educatamente detto dove va in vacanza.

Almeno a Natale possiamo essere  se non buoni, civili?

Auguri a tutti.


----------



## Lui (21 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Le è stato chiesto e Anna ha educatamente detto dove va in vacanza.
> 
> *Almeno a Natale possiamo essere  se non buoni, civili?*
> 
> Auguri a tutti.




come siamo ingenui, a volte.


*certo cara, ma non solo a natale.*


----------



## Lui (21 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> se vuoi ti dico zoccola:mrgreen:
> 
> :rotfl:
> ti piace...





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> grande!!!!  :risata:


se te lo avessi detto io, zoccola, mi avresti denunciato. perchè queste discriminazioni?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Dicembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Clà ma secondo te
> mi sono offesa davvero?
> :mrgreen:



Assolutamente no! ma non riesco ad andare oltre con le belle donne, mi sento male, come un pugno nello stomaco. Ma che avete voi donne per farmi sentire così! :mrgreen: Ma c'è lui al posto mio che.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Cavolo, una giornata di lavoro fuori e voi ci date dentro, eh!
> 
> Pillole varie:
> 
> ...


Io inferiore a te? Ma io mi sento inferiore a tutti, non era chiaro questo? 

Io esprimo la mia opinione sempre, tu esprimi la tua opinione sempre, unico concetto, l'espressione. 

Voglio però scriverti una cosa, so che non servirà a nulla, fai e fate delle figure non troppo carine nelle vostre fazioni. Ed un'altra cosa vorrei ti fosse chiaro, accuse opinioni e quant'altro possa uscire dalla mia "bocca" per quanto possano sembrare offensive hanno soltanto un'unico scopo, è non è quello ne di cercare la polemica ne quello di voler offendere ne similari, è soltanto un'altro occhio che ti guarda ti osserva e se capita ti riflette del suo pensiero. 

Buone vacanze.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io inferiore a te? Ma io mi sento inferiore a tutti, non era chiaro questo?
> 
> Io esprimo la mia opinione sempre, tu esprimi la tua opinione sempre, unico concetto, l'espressione.
> 
> ...


Ben dai sei Ultimo no?
QUesto non vuol dire Infimo no?

Mai pensato che chi cerca la polemica...

In realtà....

Si difende...

Da tutto ciò che sente minaccioso?


----------



## Tebe (22 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io inferiore a te? Ma io mi sento inferiore a tutti, non era chiaro questo?
> 
> Io esprimo la mia opinione sempre, tu esprimi la tua opinione sempre, unico concetto, l'espressione.
> 
> ...



Io sinceramente Clà, tutta sta roba non la vedo.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io sinceramente Clà, tutta sta roba non la vedo.


E ma tu non sei Ultimo l'occhio del falco no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Dicembre 2012)

Grazie Flavia! Buone vacanze anche a te! E grazie Minerva, grazie! Cittadina del mondo mi piace da impazzire, non so se sono riuscita a diventarlo ma mi sto impegnando. D'altronde, io una famiglia non ce l'ho più, il minimo che possa fare è cercare di trasformare il mondo in casa 

A più tardi, ora impacchetto e peso :unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ben dai sei Ultimo no?
> QUesto non vuol dire Infimo no?
> 
> Mai pensato che chi cerca la polemica...
> ...



Si sono Ultimo  sai dove contuzzo?  :rotfl:

Si Conte certo che l'ho pensato, infatti se hai notato, è da tempo che sono calmo come sei calmo tu, ciò vuol dire che c'è serenità, no?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io sinceramente Clà, tutta sta roba non la vedo.



Eh ma è un mio pensiero eh, se sbaglio sono contento, vuol dire che la mia percezione in tal senso era o è sbagliata.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ma tu non sei Ultimo l'occhio del falco no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ti ammiro molto Conte, forse senza saperlo mi hai descritto molto bene.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si sono Ultimo  sai dove contuzzo?  :rotfl:
> 
> Si Conte certo che l'ho pensato, infatti se hai notato, è da tempo che sono calmo come sei calmo tu, ciò vuol dire che c'è serenità, no?


Si...
Di me si sta spandendo la parte migliore...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti ammiro molto Conte, forse senza saperlo mi hai descritto molto bene.


Non lo so...è che oggi mia moglie ha visto la pubblicità su canale5 e si è messa a ridere...


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> buon divertimento, saputella spocchiosetta.


 :inlove:


:abbraccio: te l'avevo promesso! Grazie, divertiti anche tu, dovunque sia!


----------



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Grazie Flavia! Buone vacanze anche a te! E grazie Minerva, grazie! Cittadina del mondo mi piace da impazzire, non so se sono riuscita a diventarlo ma mi sto impegnando. D'altronde, io una famiglia non ce l'ho più, il minimo che possa fare è cercare di trasformare il mondo in casa
> 
> A più tardi, ora impacchetto e peso :unhappy:


Non mi meraviglia che sei una persona sola,troppo piena di te.Ci son sempre io dai.:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2012)

*Siiiii*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> avevo il sospetto che tu non sapessi leggere. Ora me lo hai confermato :mrgreen:
> Qualcuno te la deve aver letta, la mia presentazione, perché, al tempo, me la hai anche commentata (e pure positivamente)...ok, dicendo solo banalità imbarazzanti, ma in fondo è il pensiero che conta
> 
> gli "insulti" di cui balbetti senza sosta, che nemmeno insulti erano, sono decisamente posteriori alla mia presentazione e sicuramente posteriori ai tuoi insulti reiterati ad altri. Dunque, riformula: io mi sono presentata, poi ho avuto un trascurabilissimo diverbio con te. Sei morto? No. Bene! Vai avanti, ce la puoi fare. Ma smetti di dir cazzate, ché poi alla fine rischi di crederci pure, come quella volta dei rossi. Poi, tu che parli di insulti? E' la tua unica modalità comunicativa, e mica smetti...
> ...


I tuoi insulti erano posteriori a miei insulti ad atri(tebe),e tu cosa c'entravi?:rotfl:Insomma gran bella mente che hai,che intelligenza,allora avevi le tue ragioni...,ma sei patetica o cosa?:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (24 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> I tuoi insulti erano posteriori a miei insulti ad atri(tebe),e tu cosa c'entravi?:rotfl:Insomma gran bella mente che hai,che intelligenza,allora avevi le tue ragioni...,ma sei patetica o cosa?:rotfl:



Hai ragione. La roba che ti fai non è tanto buona.
Sei troppo in botta-universo-pinocchieggiante.


Vabbè. Mi sento buona. E' natale.

Arf arf


----------



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2012)

*tebe*

Ma, un 'amica normale nella tua vita, no?:rotfl:


----------

